# Topping DX7 Pro - DAC and balanced headphone AMP with ES9038pro and Bluetooth 5.0



## Head-Fi'er (Sep 28, 2019)

Upgraded DAC Chips
The dual ES9038 DAC chips on the original DX7s  have been upgraded to one ES9038PRO DAC.

IIS input and 4.4mm balanced output
Topping has also boosted its input IIS and 4.4mm balanced output as additions on DX7 pro comparing with DX7s.

Latest Bluetooth 5.0  addition on Topping DX7 pro
Topping has employed the Qualcomm Bluetooth 5.0  Soc CSR8675 on DX7 pro with LDAC transmission supported.

The price maybe $599, what do you think about it?


----------



## Keyserpumba

Wow, I’m a big fan of topping but 700$ is a bit too much for my taste. 

For that amount you can get a sabaj d5 and save some cash. Or add some money and buy a RME ADI DAC2. I’m waiting for the review on ASR and see how it compares to the D5. But I think the D5 has better value for money in my book.


----------



## Jwakeford

too expensive sorry... At 599 maybe !


----------



## Jwakeford

Especially with SMSL offering the new M500 for 399 https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/4000...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_1,searchweb201603_60


----------



## ostewart

Output impedance is a little high


----------



## Keyserpumba

ostewart said:


> Output impedance is a little high



it's listed on aliexpress together with some impressive measurements. The 9.4 output is a bit high indeed.


----------



## jsmiller58

Keyserpumba said:


> it's listed on aliexpress together with some impressive measurements. The 9.4 output is a bit high indeed.


Where do you see the output impedance listed?


----------



## Keyserpumba (Sep 28, 2019)

jsmiller58 said:


> Where do you see the output impedance listed?



Marked in yellow


----------



## jsmiller58

Keyserpumba said:


> Marked in yellow



OK, I don't see it in the table included previously, but I do on AliExpress...  Yeah, that's not going to work.  So, for many people this is only good as a DAC and will be compared with the Sabaj D5.


----------



## Keyserpumba

Here’s the overview


----------



## Keyserpumba




----------



## ostewart

Well a DX7 Pro is on its way to me, I'll keep you all updated


----------



## PinkyPowers

In my review, the DX7 Pro will be up against my old 2016 Audio-GD NFB-28 and the iFi Pro iDSD. 

My initial impressions are very strong. I could see myself retiring my NFB-28. But of course, I'll need to take more time in the comparison before deciding on that. 

As for the Pro iDSD , no XLR PO is inexcusable, and even after they sent me a replacement unit, the 2.5mm balanced is dodgy. So the DX7 Pro wins huge points for its simpler, better-functioning design. Though I suspect it will be a tough battle in terms of sound.

Look at the size difference between these two!


----------



## Keyserpumba

PinkyPowers said:


> In my review, the DX7 Pro will be up against my old 2016 Audio-GD NFB-28 and the iFi Pro iDSD.
> 
> My initial impressions are very strong. I could see myself retiring my NFB-28. But of course, I'll need to take more time in the comparison before deciding on that.
> 
> ...



Clearly shows that size doesn't matter


----------



## PinkyPowers

Keyserpumba said:


> Clearly shows that size doesn't matter



To be fair, the NFB-28 does have WAY more power, but it's mostly wasted power. I've never needed that much for any headphone or speaker. Still, it's kind of nice knowing you have it.


----------



## ostewart

PinkyPowers said:


> To be fair, the NFB-28 does have WAY more power, but it's mostly wasted power. I've never needed that much for any headphone or speaker. Still, it's kind of nice knowing you have it.



I'm not expecting it to drive my HE6SE but I do think it'll do a respectable job with the HE500. Mine should be with me on Wednesday 

Is the output impedance an issue with your IEMs?


----------



## PinkyPowers

ostewart said:


> I'm not expecting it to drive my HE6SE but I do think it'll do a respectable job with the HE500. Mine should be with me on Wednesday
> 
> Is the output impedance an issue with your IEMs?



I tried my most sensitive IEMs, the Custom Art FIBAE ME. There was no hiss from either the XLR or 4.4mm.


 

The FI in FIBAE stands for Flat Impedance, so you wouldn't expect a change in sound due to high output impedance. But hiss can be serious issue with these. There was none on Low Gain.

To test out how the high output impedance might affect a non-FIBAE IEM, I tried the Empire Ears Legend X. These aren't super sensitive, but there was a chance they'd be altered. They sounded perfect.

 

So I went further. Noble Audio Encore is another I'd call super sensitive. Picks up hiss like a mofo. And obviously, it possesses no Flat Impedance tech. Well... not only is there zero hiss, but its signature hasn't been skewed in any way I can detect.


----------



## ostewart (Oct 16, 2019)

Well mine has arrived and so far so good. I am currently using some Campfire Audio Andromeda's with an OE 2.5mm balanced cable and Effect Audio 2.5mm > 4.4mm adaptor and there is ZERO hiss, that is impressive.

Now with regards to the sound signature changing, there is a tiny (and I mean tiny) loss of bass when compared to a sub 2Ohm output impedance device, but that could also just be a change in sound signature between the devices, the DX7 Pro is coming across as a very clean, clear and precise DAC/Amp.

The DX7 Pro works really well with the Andromeda, and I am really impressed with how clean the DX7 Pro is.

On to full size headphones, using my HE500's with a balanced 4-pin XLR cable the DX7 Pro has no issues driving them in low gain, they sound really controlled and detailed.

I do currently have the new Rupert Neve Fidelice Precision DAC on my work desk and let's just say that it works well with full size, but forget using it with the Andromeda, hiss galore with unusable volume control due to their sensitivity. However when powering the HE500 the DX7 Pro sounds a little more analytical whereas the Fidelice sounds a little more natural and real. Considering the Topping is $599 and the Fidelice is $4995, that's impressive, but the Fidelice does have analogue inputs.


----------



## Jwakeford

ASR has the measurements in ! 
https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...amp-reviewed.9446/#lg=attachment36276&slide=0


----------



## Cat Music

How does this DX7 Pro compare with the Monolith thx aaa 788 in sound quality?


----------



## CoryGillmore

Cat Music said:


> How does this DX7 Pro compare with the Monolith thx aaa 788 in sound quality?


Asking the important questions here. I'm curious as well about this. I was going to pull the trigger on the THX 788 but this DX7 Pro now has my attention.


----------



## ostewart

Jwakeford said:


> ASR has the measurements in !
> https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...amp-reviewed.9446/#lg=attachment36276&slide=0



Whilst I value measurements, some of the comments just show how many people get caught up in the measurement only side of things and completely forget about music reproduction.

Someone saying they got rid of their D50 due to the ESS hump that they can't hear but can see in measurements therefore it must be bad.

Also about the output impedance and also noise from the headphone output, real world testing by myself using the Andromeda and @PinkyPowers using the Noble Encore out of the 4.4mm socket have shown there to be no audible noise, and also no noticeable change in frequency response. These are 2 highly sensitive IEMs.


----------



## CoryGillmore (Oct 20, 2019)

ostewart said:


> Whilst I value measurements, some of the comments just show how many people get caught up in the measurement only side of things and completely forget about music reproduction.
> 
> Someone saying they got rid of their D50 due to the ESS hump that they can't hear but can see in measurements therefore it must be bad.
> 
> Also about the output impedance and also noise from the headphone output, real world testing by myself using the Andromeda and @PinkyPowers using the Noble Encore out of the 4.4mm socket have shown there to be no audible noise, and also no noticeable change in frequency response. These are 2 highly sensitive IEMs.


So true about measurments. There are many in this hobby who will take one look at squiggly lines on paper and make a snap decision about whether or not a peice of gear is worthy based solely on that. Many looked at the Sendy Aiva measurments and declared "wow these have recessed mids", but if you actually listen to them you'd hear that isn't even close to the truth.

Many people also let measurements actually have an affect on how they hear gear. Like a reverse placebo. You see it on paper so your brain forces you to hear it that way. When it comes to me and the gear I buy, the only thing that matters when I'm buying blind is how do people say it sounds. I don't even concern myself with measurments. Because of this I own some controversial headphones that I enjoy very much, Sendy Aiva and Sony MDR-Z7, both of which have controversial measurments.


----------



## PinkyPowers

While I'm happy the DX7 Pro measures well, it really is fairly meaningless. Historically speaking, real world listening heaps mockery upon the measurements posted online.


----------



## jsmiller58

PinkyPowers said:


> While I'm happy the DX7 Pro measures well, it really is fairly meaningless. Historically speaking, real world listening heaps mockery upon the measurements posted online.




Why aren’t both important?  Not trying to start an argument, but it would seem that if you have something that measures well, and you like the way it sounds on your cans, then it may well sound good on other cans.  If it measures poorly, then it may sound very differently on other cans.  As an overly simplistic example...  output impedance... if it is very high, it might sound great on a planar set of headphones, but not on dynamic, or great on one dynamic set but not on another. There is, of course, audibility...  some improvements in measurement are purely for pride after a certain point.  Sort of like owning a 600hp muscle car in LA...  where you gonna let those horses run (and not run the risk of having them impounded?).

If you had said measurement was all there is, and no listening is required I would just as happily argued against that.  Both positions are short sighted.  But you didn’t, so I won’t


----------



## PinkyPowers

Because if you like what you hear, how could the measurements possibly be important? And if you don't like what you hear, how could the measurements possibly be important? 

I can tell you right now, as good as the DX7 Pro sounds, it's not the leap over the NFB-28 the measurements suggest.


----------



## PinkyPowers

There was a time when measurements could steer you clear of bad gear, but modern tech already measures so well that better measurements is not a useful indicator of sound quality. It is ALL about the listening experience.


----------



## jsmiller58

PinkyPowers said:


> There was a time when measurements could steer you clear of bad gear, but modern tech already measures so well that better measurements is not a useful indicator of sound quality. It is ALL about the listening experience.



Absolutely no disagreement with the core principle that what matters is the listening experience.  That is a given!  

Where you and I will disagree is that it sounds like you are saying measurement will not matter in predicting if the gear will always fare well across the board.  Modern gear like amps and DACs *CAN* exceed the limits of human hearing, and often do so handily at consumer friendly-ish prices.  But I don’t think all modern gear does.  Again, to state the simple and obvious example of an amp with high output impedance...  you will detect a difference compared to low output impedance amps when listening to low impedance headphones (exception probably being planers) and IEMs.

If faced with equally good sounding gear, offering roughly the same features, and costing roughly the same, you would not go wrong choosing the better engineered (as measured) offering.  But, again, I will agree, it has to sound good to you.  I just want to make sure it will always sound good as the situation changes and new headphones and IEMs are introduced into the mix someone listens to.

To again agree with your core principle, I would not bother upgrading soundly engineered (any deficiencies are beyond human hearing) gear that sounds good to you.  But, if your amps and DACs sound good now, but are poorly engineered, they might not sound as good when you change your headphones.  If you are at your end game on headphones and IEMs and like how they sound, well yeah, that’s audio - and wallet - heaven!


----------



## PinkyPowers

jsmiller58 said:


> Absolutely no disagreement with the core principle that what matters is the listening experience.  That is a given!
> 
> Where you and I will disagree is that it sounds like you are saying measurement will not matter in predicting if the gear will always fare well across the board.  Modern gear like amps and DACs *CAN* exceed the limits of human hearing, and often do so handily at consumer friendly-ish prices.  But I don’t think all modern gear does.  Again, to state the simple and obvious example of an amp with high output impedance...  you will detect a difference compared to low output impedance amps when listening to low impedance headphones (exception probably being planers) and IEMs.
> 
> ...



Don't worry about me, man. I never expect my view on things to be universally accepted. 

Playing around with different Amps for the DX7 Pro. Really love the pairing with the Cayin iHA-6!


----------



## PinkyPowers

Question:

Other than switching to DAC mode, which requires booting into System Settings, is -00.0dB ideal when feeding a secondary Amp?

It sounds really good. No distortion. So I think it's correct. But just looking for a second opinion.


----------



## Jwakeford

Excellent youtube review right here just dropped ! Another top recommendation from one of my trusted reviewers. 
https://soundnews.net/sources/dacs/topping-dx7-pro-review-a-flagship-for-everyone/


----------



## jjk43

I can't figure out how to get in to DAC mode.  Any tips?
Thanks


----------



## PinkyPowers

jjk43 said:


> I can't figure out how to get in to DAC mode.  Any tips?
> Thanks


 
I shared this with you over PM just now. But it's valuable info for the thread at large, so...



> Power it off. Then hold down the wheel button while you power it back on. This will take you into a settings mode, which allows you access to a few features that cannot be found any other way. Like DAC Mode.
> Because this is so much of a hassle, I don't bother. When I'm outputting to other amps, I use the XLR pre-amp setting, and volume set to 00.0dB, which is max. Then I just let the amp I'm connected to decide the real volume. Sounds perfect to me.
> 
> But if you don't plan to be doing a lot of switching between headphone out, pre-out, and DAC Mode, then you might as well just set it to DAC Mode and be done.


----------



## jjk43

PinkyPowers said:


> I shared this with you over PM just now. But it's valuable info for the thread at large, so...


Thanks Pinky for the PM and the post.  Worked great, excellent information.
I am very impressed with the Topping DX7 Pro.  I replaced a MiniDSP HD on my desktop based on the ASR reviews of both the Topping and the Mini.  Strong upgrade.  Highly recommended!
Thanks again P.


----------



## Marutks (Nov 4, 2019)

Does DX7 Pro sound as good as ifi Pro iDSD?   DX7 doesn't do upsampling does it?   

Have you tried DX7 or iDSD with ZMF Verite?   I wonder which amp would be better for Verite.

Is DX7 good fit for Focal Stellia (35 ohm) cans?


----------



## PinkyPowers

Marutks said:


> Does DX7 Pro sound as good as ifi Pro iDSD?   DX7 doesn't do upsampling does it?
> 
> Have you tried DX7 or iDSD with ZMF Verite?   I wonder which amp would be better for Verite.
> 
> Is DX7 good fit for Focal Stellia (35 ohm) cans?



My ZMF Atticus plays beautifully with the DX7 Pro.


----------



## PinkyPowers

*A Compelling Singularity – A Review of the Topping DX7 Pro*
​


----------



## steamboiled

I received mine today. Pretty happy about it.


----------



## Cat Music

steamboiled said:


> I received mine today. Pretty happy about it.


I'm curious to know your impressions


----------



## steamboiled

Cat Music said:


> I'm curious to know your impressions


Just started listening to it. I'm coming from the ifi nano bl and the first thing i noticed is that the DX7 Pro sounds wider. Can't really discern a lot of differences right now but i practically bought it for the 4.4mm.


----------



## Cat Music

steamboiled said:


> Just started listening to it. I'm coming from the ifi nano bl and the first thing i noticed is that the DX7 Pro sounds wider. Can't really discern a lot of differences right now but i practically bought it for the 4.4mm.


I thought IFI Micro BL was the direct competition. Since both cost the same. I am interested in the sound quality and with which headphones did you pair it?


----------



## steamboiled (Nov 16, 2019)

Cat Music said:


> I thought IFI Micro BL was the direct competition. Since both cost the same. I am interested in the sound quality and with which headphones did you pair it?


I only have the nano. In any case, i mostly use IEMs and the one i use most currently is the fourte. I'm very bad at describing things, but it did sound wider and punchier when i was listening with it on the the DX7 Pro versus the nano.


----------



## Marutks (Nov 19, 2019)

Does your dx7Pro play DSD? I tried to play some files in Audirvana and ... nothing. Topping shows 176.4 kHz but there is no sound.
I used files from https://www.oppodigital.com/hra/dsd-by-davidelias.aspx

I tried DoP,  it worked with Burson Conductor 3 just fine.   Maybe Dx7Pro supports DSD in native mode only?


----------



## ostewart

Marutks said:


> Does your dx7Pro play DSD? I tried to play some files in Audirvana and ... nothing. Topping shows 176.4 kHz but there is no sound.
> I used files from https://www.oppodigital.com/hra/dsd-by-davidelias.aspx
> 
> I tried DoP,  it worked with Burson Conductor 3 just fine.   Maybe Dx7Pro supports DSD in native mode only?



Audirvana > WASAPI Exclusive > DX7Pro - Plays DSD 64 and DSD128 fine (showing 5.64MHz and 2.82MHz respectively)


----------



## Marutks

ostewart said:


> Audirvana > WASAPI Exclusive)



On Windows?    I wonder if DX7Pro can play DSD on Mac.


----------



## PinkyPowers

I also have no problem in Windows using Foobar WASAPI Event.


----------



## ostewart

Yeah I'm also using Windows


----------



## CoryGillmore

PinkyPowers said:


> I also have no problem in Windows using Foobar WASAPI Event.


what's the difference in push and event? Which should you use?


----------



## Marutks

I am using macOS High Sierra and I can't play DSDs.     I sent email to Topping support.


----------



## PinkyPowers

CoryGillmore said:


> what's the difference in push and event? Which should you use?



It seems like they are close to the same thing, but Event is more stable.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/foo...se-push-other-questions.812748/#post-12695779


Roseval said:


> WASAPI can be used in push and in pull mode (event style).
> A couple of asynchronous USB DAC’s had all kind of problems using push mode due to buffer problems in WASAPI.
> This has been solved by using WASAPI – Event style.
> The audio device pulls the data from the system.
> ...


----------



## ostewart

My review of the DX7 Pro is now up:

https://soundperfectionreviews.com/review-topping-dx7-pro-dac-headphone-amp/


----------



## Marutks

nice review,   did you try playing DSD files in Mac ?    Audirvana?  did it work ?


----------



## Cat Music

Does anyone know what the current competitor of the DX7 Pro would be?


----------



## ostewart

Marutks said:


> nice review,   did you try playing DSD files in Mac ?    Audirvana?  did it work ?



Sadly I don't have access to try it with a Mac, but it works fine in Windows with DSD as per my previous post. Sorry I couldn't help more.


----------



## ostewart

Cat Music said:


> Does anyone know what the current competitor of the DX7 Pro would be?



What do you mean by competitor? In features, or sound?

The Singxer SDA-2 has some similarities but does not have 4.4mm balanced output or bluetooth input.


----------



## Cat Music

ostewart said:


> What do you mean by competitor? In features, or sound?
> 
> The Singxer SDA-2 has some similarities but does not have 4.4mm balanced output or bluetooth input.


I meant the sound, I wouldn't want to buy a DX7 Pro knowing that I'd be missing out on something


----------



## Marutks

Cat Music said:


> I meant the sound, I wouldn't want to buy a DX7 Pro knowing that I'd be missing out on something



Burson Conductor 3 sounds better,   I have listened to both.   But C3 costs more.  
Perhaps THX AAA amp + good DAC would sound better.


----------



## Cat Music

Marutks said:


> Burson Conductor 3 sounds better,   I have listened to both.   But C3 costs more.
> Perhaps THX AAA amp + good DAC would sound better.


Do you mean an SMSL SP200 + DX7 Pro? It could be an interesting combo


----------



## Marutks

Besides SMSL SP200 there is also "Monolith by Monoprice THX AAA Balanced Headphone Amplifier" and Massdrop THX AAA 789.
Monoprice amp is slightly improved version of Massdrop THX AAA 789. 

I think monoprice amp + Topping D90 DAC would be fantastic combo.  But then you have two boxes instead of one. And no remote control for sound volume.


----------



## Cat Music

Marutks said:


> Besides SMSL SP200 there is also "Monolith by Monoprice THX AAA Balanced Headphone Amplifier" and Massdrop THX AAA 789.
> Monoprice amp is slightly improved version of Massdrop THX AAA 789.
> 
> I think monoprice amp + Topping D90 DAC would be fantastic combo.  But then you have two boxes instead of one. And no remote control for sound volume.


nice combo, it hurts that the D90 topping has not yet been officially presented, although this year we will see it ...


----------



## Marutks

I got email from topping_ "For the Audirvana  3.5.26, we did not have a chance to test the version yet, but it is newer than ours. In theory, it is no problem to use it."_


----------



## Marutks

DSD works just fine but volume must be set to max in audirvana.


----------



## DaneNoodles

Hmm, I've seen DX7S go for $399.


----------



## Atgm1

Hi guys!  tell me, can dx7 pro be called completely balanced if it has only one chip es9038pro?


----------



## Joong

Atgm1 said:


> Hi guys!  tell me, can dx7 pro be called completely balanced if it has only one chip es9038pro?


Internally it has 8 units of dac, which is enough for balanced in and out.


----------



## RSC08

Torn between this, the JDS Labs Element II or JDS Labs AMP II + a standalone dac... Not sure what to get.


----------



## Jwakeford

RSC08 said:


> Torn between this, the JDS Labs Element II or JDS Labs AMP II + a standalone dac... Not sure what to get.


Just for the sake of convenience alone I would go for the DX7 Pro : all in one no cable and a remote to drive dac inputs and amp volume. 
Not to mention the superior dac of the Dx7 pro. The only area the JDS wins is amplification but honestly the DX7 pro has way enough even when driving my now sold 600 Ohm Beyerdynamic T1s. It has a healthy power reserve and enough to injure your hearing. 
Also keep in mind I picked this, downgrading from a Chord Hugo 2 and do not regret doing so to this day


----------



## PaganDL

PinkyPowers said:


> Question:
> 
> Other than switching to DAC mode, which requires booting into System Settings, is -00.0dB ideal when feeding a secondary Amp?
> 
> It sounds really good. No distortion. So I think it's correct. But just looking for a second opinion.




@PinkyPowers,

If the DX7 Pro is the source then as a general rule, louder it should be than whatever the secondary amp volume levels are.

The important thing to remember, whatever the source device is, whether volume control is controlled via computer or on the unit, it should be as loud as it should can be without clipping &/or distortion or to your preference following those guidlines.
In this way, you can adjust your secondary amp to whatever's comfortable for listening, provided there is no clipping &/or distortion either via the secondary.

Hope this makes sense.

By the way, keep up the good work on those reviews !

Hope you have a great day !


----------



## inseconds99

Does anyone have any experience with HD800S and this dac/amp and can comment on the pairing?


----------



## GeorgeA

The clarity is quite remarkable even at lower volumes. Also, the separation of all the instruments and sounds unfolds naturally as dynamics changes. I couldn’t notice distortions when the sound volume went higher.

All in all, very clean sound and a great listening experience.


----------



## inseconds99

GeorgeA said:


> The clarity is quite remarkable even at lower volumes. Also, the separation of all the instruments and sounds unfolds naturally as dynamics changes. I couldn’t notice distortions when the sound volume went higher.
> 
> All in all, very clean sound and a great listening experience.



I am def going the topping Dx7 Pro, my only issue now is my HD800S are the new revision with the fixed yoke and the 4.4 balanced instead of XLR. I need to find a good XLR adapter or a new cable completely.


----------



## Jwakeford

inseconds99 said:


> I am def going the topping Dx7 Pro, my only issue now is my HD800S are the new revision with the fixed yoke and the 4.4 balanced instead of XLR. I need to find a good XLR adapter or a new cable completely.


what are you talking about ?! The Dx7 pro has a 4.4mm balanced output, so I really don't understand your issue here ?N


----------



## inseconds99

Jwakeford said:


> what are you talking about ?! The Dx7 pro has a 4.4mm balanced output, so I really don't understand your issue here ?N



Wow I appreciate that, I honestly overlooked that and thought that was a 3.5mm as I didn’t look at spec sheets. This dac/amp is perfect. Now I just need to find one now at a good price. the drop is over and APOS won’t price match it cause it has ended unfortunately.


----------



## Jwakeford

Guys anyone enquiring about DX7 Pro / HD 800 synergy should check this video out


----------



## CoralRad

PinkyPowers said:


> *A Compelling Singularity – A Review of the Topping DX7 Pro*
> ​


Thanks for the review. I was worried about the impedance mismatch, but you loved the pairing with the Empyrean. So which connection did you use with the Meze Empyrean? Would it be your favorite DAC/amp for this headphone?


----------



## PinkyPowers

CoralRad said:


> Thanks for the review. I was worried about the impedance mismatch, but you loved the pairing with the Empyrean. So which connection did you use with the Meze Empyrean? Would it be your favorite DAC/amp for this headphone?



I used the XLR Balanced output.

As for favorites, I don't have a tremendous quantity of DACs to compare against. It's very good. Still, if I'm perfectly honest, for a standalone unit, I still prefer the NFB-28. It has the slightly rounder, more natural voice, and significantly more power. Currently, though, I am using the X7pro and the Cayin iHA-6. That combo results in one hell of a reference sound.


----------



## Cat Music

PinkyPowers said:


> I used the XLR Balanced output.
> 
> As for favorites, I don't have a tremendous quantity of DACs to compare against. It's very good. Still, if I'm perfectly honest, for a standalone unit, I still prefer the NFB-28. It has the slightly rounder, more natural voice, and significantly more power. Currently, though, I am using the X7pro and the Cayin iHA-6. That combo results in one hell of a reference sound.


Do you think the DX7 Pro would be a good combo with the SP200?


----------



## PinkyPowers

Cat Music said:


> Do you think the DX7 Pro would be a good combo with the SP200?



I can't say for sure, but I don't see why not. The DX7Pro is a fantastic DAC. The amp stage is just a little under powered. And even that is not a perfectly honest statement, since it drives most headphones quite well. Still, a good strong standalone amp seems to help things along ever so nicely. It adds a little something special. 

I would recommend reading as many reviews of the SP200 as you can find, and try and figure out if it seems like the sort of amp that would pair well with a neutral, kind of dry DAC.


----------



## Ranai1

I'm looking at the DX7 pro to be the heart of my system. Looking to power my HD650 balanced and use the XLR output for the JBL 305 mk2 powered monitors.
I'll use the SPDIF input for my TV and use the usb for my PC. I'm hoping that the amp won't pick up my GPU under load. If it does is there any downside to use a SPDIF to COAX and use that as an input to gain a "second" SPDIF input?


----------



## Daimonos

Ranai1 said:


> I'm looking at the DX7 pro to be the heart of my system. Looking to power my HD650 balanced and use the XLR output for the JBL 305 mk2 powered monitors.
> I'll use the SPDIF input for my TV and use the usb for my PC. I'm hoping that the amp won't pick up my GPU under load. If it does is there any downside to use a SPDIF to COAX and use that as an input to gain a "second" SPDIF input?



I have been using this technique with my SU-8 with no, at least audible, issues. Although I am using the Toslink for PC and Coax for TV (latter mostly through monitors, not headphones).


----------



## wein07

Hi everyone, I am looking at purchasing either the DX7 pro and Monoprice THX 788. Speakers are Swans T200B powered monitors, headphones Hifiman sundara and good old 598s.

80% of the time I am using my speakers, so the DAC component for preamp out/bypass is most impt for me. I am aware that the Monoprice 788 has just a parametric EQ, does the DX7 pro have a full 10 band EQ? Ability to save previous settings and Ease of use in switching between preamp out and Headphone out are very valuable too. I would assume the amps from both units would power my headphones easily. 

Just looking for a All in one unit. Would not be buying amps seperately. Any input, advice or suggestions would be appreciated ty


----------



## raoultrifan

Both units are well designed and both measure very well, audible transparent: Topping DX7 pro vs. Monoprice THX 788. The background noise of the Monoprice is about 15dB higher than DX7 pro when playing from USB and outputting on the XLR out, but that doesn't means that your active speakers will pick up any of this noise, so I would recommend you to consider the following when doing your purchase:
- Monoprice combo has Analogue inputs, while Topping doesn't.
- Availability of warranty/post-warranty support in your country.
- Price.

I personally consider that the main advantage of the Monoprice combo over the DX7Pro is the Analogue inputs, while the main advantage of the DX7Pro would be a much lower background noise.


----------



## wein07

raoultrifan said:


> Both units are well designed and both measure very well, audible transparent: Topping DX7 pro vs. Monoprice THX 788. The background noise of the Monoprice is about 15dB higher than DX7 pro when playing from USB and outputting on the XLR out, but that doesn't means that your active speakers will pick up any of this noise, so I would recommend you to consider the following when doing your purchase:
> - Monoprice combo has Analogue inputs, while Topping doesn't.
> - Availability of warranty/post-warranty support in your country.
> - Price.
> ...



Thanks for the reply. I have read that the DX7 pro saves your settings for each output, does the 788 do so too? I have been unable to find out how the inbuilt EQ of the DX7 pro is like as well. I would assume both units are decently easy to swap between outputs once u get used to it


----------



## raoultrifan

wein07 said:


> I have been unable to find out how the inbuilt EQ of the DX7 pro is like as well.



I'm not aware of any built-in EQ for any of those units, sorry. However, you can use REW + calibration mic + a software or hardware EQ/DSP to improve acoustics in your room, based on wall & ceiling reflections.


----------



## Jsingh4

Hello All,
I need a headphone dac/amp. So I bought Philips Fidelio X2HR after listening to the zeos' sound demo of this headphone, I realized I am after this very sound signature.
I have an old phone one plus 3 and plugged the headphone in to the phone, so at lower volumes everything sounds almost good but if i cross half of the scale the bass distorts and highs peak in some songs but from my HP laptop it sounds fine although the bass sounds very loose from the laptop, so I researched and people said they do recommend a DAC/AMP with it, and it sounds better with more powered amps, so I want to pair it with the best option for it.
So I want to invest in something which will never be a waste of money, I want to use it with my phone also with the laptop, also I know I will buy better headphones in future so something which can be upgraded and balanced, so I was thinking Ifi ZEN DAC/AMP and it can be used as a dac only also in future also it is balanced, but I am open to other recommendations and suggestions, this is going to be my first DAC/Amp.
Also I would love and highly consider recommendation from someone, who owns x2hrs and had them perfectly paired with a dac amp.


----------



## Lowland man

Hello everyone
I am following this thread since a few weeks and searching the market for a dac/amp and new headphones. 
I was doubting between a smsl m500 and the dx7 pro, but now decided to go for the dx7 pro. 
Does anybody has expierence with the DX in combo with the Shure srh1540, because that would be the headphone of my choice.
I appreciate all replies.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Today we preview the DX7 Pro on Headfonia!

https://www.headfonia.com/first-look-topping-dx7-pro/


----------



## crabdog

I've been using the DX7 Pro for a couple of days and I absolutely love it. It's a very solid upgrade from the original DX7 in terms of features and aesthetics. So far I've only used the balanced XLR outs with speakers and the 1/4" PO with a  few IEMs. Will do some testing with the balanced PO soon. While I'm not sure yet if I prefer the sound over the Singxer SDA-2 but in terms of usability the DX7 Pro is fantastic.


----------



## Sp12er3 (Apr 22, 2020)

what about the sound part? aside from obviously more power, what perceptible sound change do you feel you got going up from DX7?


----------



## CANiSLAYu

Got a DX7 Pro yesterday and have had maybe 2 hours listening.  I was concerned about the high output impedance, but several reviews seem to indicate it wasn't an issue in their use, even with Andromeda, etc.  Sounds fantastic with my Focal Stellia (4.4 balanced).  Haven't done much listening with my Sony IER-Z1R, but in 10-15 minutes it sounded okay and didn't notice any major changes relative to using my DAPs (4.4 balanced).  Unfortunately with my HYLA Sarda (7-8 ohm impedance) I did notice a change in sound using 4.4.  Bass becomes bloated and dominates the response and not in a good way.  Haven't tried single ended yet.  Just thought I'd share in case anyone else is contemplating this with sensitive IEMs out of balanced.


----------



## Sp12er3

the balanced port shouldn't be used for IEM to low Impedance headphone simply by how high the outZ are. it also gives basically no benefit in sound, just more power.


----------



## cj3209

I have the DX-7 Pro and have been using it daily for the last month.  I have it connected via XLR output to an XI Audio Broadway HPA and source is a Metrum Ambre (Mac Mini Core) via AES connection.  My headphones rotate as in my signature.

I am very satisfied with this set up and I don't hear that much downside compared to what I had before which was much more higher end (Metrum Pavane L3 DAC and Xi Audio Formula S/Powerman combo).

I got tired of playing 'gear' and now just play 'music.'  It's been great.

Although, to be honest, I did just purchase another headphone but that's another story...

Enjoy the music as time/life is short.

Cheers,
CJ


----------



## Satir (Jul 24, 2020)

n/a


----------



## jincuteguy

Anyone is the USB for the topping DX7 Pro a 3.0 usb or 2.0?


----------



## steamboiled

jincuteguy said:


> Anyone is the USB for the topping DX7 Pro a 3.0 usb or 2.0?


I think it can only use Usb type b 2.0. Usb type b 3.0 has a slightly different plug shape which does not work with the DX7 Pro.


----------



## jincuteguy

steamboiled said:


> I think it can only use Usb type b 2.0. Usb type b 3.0 has a slightly different plug shape which does not work with the DX7 Pro.



Your'e 100% sure? cause i wanan buy a better usb 2.0 cable


----------



## steamboiled

jincuteguy said:


> Your'e 100% sure? cause i wanan buy a better usb 2.0 cable


Yes. Just compare this to pictures of the back of Topping DX7 Pro.


----------



## hmscott

Head's up, not sure where the Drop Topping DX7s fits in - I didn't see any DX7s threads like this for the DX7 Pro:

Got an alert that the Topping DX7S is now available on Drop:

TOPPING DX7S BALANCED DAC/AMP - $349 -- $500
https://drop.com/buy/topping-dx7s

If I am reading the Drop lingo correctly it's only open for 4 days and there are 4 units available?

4 days left +4 purchasers needed


----------



## jincuteguy

hmscott said:


> Head's up, not sure where the Drop Topping DX7s fits in - I didn't see any DX7s threads like this for the DX7 Pro:
> 
> Got an alert that the Topping DX7S is now available on Drop:
> 
> ...



Are these opened boxed f rom returns?


----------



## hmscott

jincuteguy said:


> Are these opened boxed f rom returns?


I've been enlightened that the dop lingo used says that the drop needs 4 more buyers within 4 days to make the drop.

I think that means they are new units.

I haven't bought on drop yet, but have exchanged a number of emails with drop support and they respond quickly, so I'd ask drop your questions directly.

Drop Community Support <support@massdrop.zendesk.com>


----------



## Ultrainferno

The full Topping DX7 Pro review is now on Headfonia. It's also a new recommended buy!

https://www.headfonia.com/topping-dx7-pro-review/


----------



## jincuteguy

Ultrainferno said:


> The full Topping DX7 Pro review is now on Headfonia. It's also a new recommended buy!
> 
> https://www.headfonia.com/topping-dx7-pro-review/


If I knew there's a D90 , I wouldnt have bought the DX7 Pro.  It's only $100 more for the D90


----------



## hmscott

jincuteguy said:


> If I knew there's a D90 , I wouldnt have bought the DX7 Pro.  It's only $100 more for the D90


What are you trying to purchase?  The DX7 Pro is both a DAC and an Headphone AMP while the D90 is only a DAC - there are no headphone outputs, but the D90 can act as a Pre-amp to drive powered speakers or you can drive a downstream amp.  The D90 has a fixed output mode (DAC) and a variable output mode (PRE), but again - no headphone outputs.


----------



## jincuteguy

hmscott said:


> What are you trying to purchase?  The DX7 Pro is both a DAC and an Headphone AMP while the D90 is only a DAC - there are no headphone outputs, but the D90 can act as a Pre-amp to drive powered speakers or you can drive a downstream amp.  The D90 has a fixed output mode (DAC) and a variable output mode (PRE), but again - no headphone outputs.


Oh really? i didn tknow that, I thought the D90 is a DAC / Amp combo.


----------



## Cat Music

jincuteguy said:


> Oh really? i didn tknow that, I thought the D90 is a DAC / Amp combo.


If you already have the DX7 Pro, then I see nothing to regret with the D90, after all the amplification is more important when looking for its final configuration, in that sense, my advice is to find an amplifier now to pair with your DX7 Pro in Dac mode, I recommend you check the Flux Lab Acoustics FA-10, FA-12, FCN-10 and FA-12s thread, best regards


----------



## hmscott

jincuteguy said:


> Oh really? i didn tknow that, I thought the D90 is a DAC / Amp combo.


Yes, the Topping D90's matching headphone AMP is the Topping A90 headphone AMP.  A new preamp + extension for more inputs is currently being developed with working name P90.

Here are some threads here on Head-Fi:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/topping-d90.926531/
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/topping-a90.927412/


----------



## JerryHead

Can anyone compare the DX7 Pro with Sony's TAZH1ES?  And also, has anyone used Sony's IER-Z1R's out of the DX7 Pro, and if so, what did you think?  I'm looking for a second desktop amp, and the specs of the DX7 Pro look to be exactly what I wanted.


----------



## mesiax

Hi everyone, could anyone say something about dx7pro/a90 vs d90/a90... does it have the dx7pro a good amp by itself?. Could anyone answer the final question in terms of value for money about dx7pro alone vs dx7pro/SMSL sp200 vs dx7pro/a90 vs d90/a90.?... yes, too many questions...


----------



## kyotousa

mesiax said:


> Hi everyone, could anyone say something about dx7pro/a90 vs d90/a90... does it have the dx7pro a good amp by itself?. Could anyone answer the final question in terms of value for money about dx7pro alone vs dx7pro/SMSL sp200 vs dx7pro/a90 vs d90/a90.?... yes, too many questions...



Your writing is quite vague, so I don't fully understand your question. However, I do have Dx7 Pro. 

DX7pro vs SMSL500, I'd probably go with SMSL since it's cheaper and has lower output impedance. 
The only thing it lacks from DX7 pro is the bluetooth connectivity. 

The difference between DX7 and D90 is the DAC chip, one uses flagship ESS and the other use flagship AKM.


----------



## robetzel

First post on head-fi - be gentle      After reading several threads, and the terse manual, my understanding is that if the output is set to "PO + LO" that I'm getting VARIABLE (volume controlled) output from both the headphone (SE and balanced) AND the line-out (RCA and balanced) so I could say drive headphones and an external amplifier concurrently.   Right?


----------



## robetzel

Ok, I was able to test this and the answer is YES.


----------



## kgb3366

About to pull the trigger on this dac/amp 
But Amazon just went out off stock ( Canada)
And I’m a bit worried ordering from elsewhere I’ll get stung with import charges etc 
Any suggestions?


----------



## Lolito

According to this same thread but in the audiosciencereview forum, this dx7 pro volume rocker fails to everybody ater couple years, bit by bit, if you use it. If you don't use it and use the remote, then it doesn't fail... LOL

Not sure if this is worth it for 500€+VAT really, with such a low reputation long term, it ain't cheap. They should make this thing 399,95 already, or make a decent thing with AKM chips dac amp for 400€ max and bomb proof.  Otherwise better cash out for an RME I think, at least that one doesnt break has a better remote, better features, akm chips, more musical sound probably, not just measurements...


----------



## Eric M (Oct 8, 2020)

Anyone using a Topping DX7 Pro with an iFi iPurifier3 USB Filter and know if it fits directly in the back of it? The filter is really chunky around the port so it could be blocked by the coax port, unless someone can confirm?


----------



## iFi audio

Eric M said:


> Anyone using a Topping DX7 Pro with an iFi iPurifier3 USB Filter and know if it fits directly in the back of it? The filter is really chunky around the port so it could be blocked by the coax port, unless someone can confirm?



Might be a tight fit, but iPurifier's USB plug is long and, although it should for secure connection, it doesn't have to go all the way in to work.


----------



## kgb3366

Just took delivery of a Topping DX7 pro
I only have B&W P7 wired at the moment ( waiting on the Sennheiser 560S ) 
First impressions are confusing 
Some songs sound great , others not so good 
I had a Dragonfly cobalt with the same cans and to be honest some songs sounded better than the Topping. 
Using Tidal Hifi and Amazon HD from a iPhone and MacBook with USB. 
Hoping some better headphones will sort things out .
If not it’s going back.


----------



## robetzel

I'm driving HD660s with the DX7 Pro and so far I have been impressed.   Perhaps not as warm as desired, but I'm enjoying the clarity and soundstage.    I'm a bit of a newbie to high-end headphones, but not a newbie to hi-fi (I've owned rather high-end Martin-Logan setups for 2+ decades for example).


----------



## Arniesb

kgb3366 said:


> Just took delivery of a Topping DX7 pro
> I only have B&W P7 wired at the moment ( waiting on the Sennheiser 560S )
> First impressions are confusing
> Some songs sound great , others not so good
> ...


Topping dac amps have bad built in amps with Digital wolume control that adds noise. Get better amp.


----------



## kgb3366

Arniesb said:


> Topping dac amps have bad built in amps with Digital wolume control that adds noise. Get better amp.



I’ll wait till some better cans show up
But the low end is more or less unlistenable
Mids and treble are decent though 
Plus I might have it in dac only mode 
Need to see how I change it in the settings


----------



## Eric M

Arniesb said:


> Topping dac amps have bad built in amps with Digital wolume control that adds noise. Get better amp.


I think the DX7 Pro's amp sounds great. No noise here.


----------



## EdgeOfSound

I've just received mine today as an upgrade from the iFi CAN. It's definitely an upgrade. I also don't hear any noise with my Beyer DT1990 Pro even at max volume.


----------



## Lolito

anybody has this dx7 pro for over a year and the knob has been used a lot and it is NOT broken yet? are they all already broken if really used? thanks!!


----------



## kgb3366

kgb3366 said:


> Just took delivery of a Topping DX7 pro
> I only have B&W P7 wired at the moment ( waiting on the Sennheiser 560S )
> First impressions are confusing
> Some songs sound great , others not so good
> ...


All is forgiven ! 
My 560s turned up and the Topping/ 560 combo sounds bliss in everything I play , I’m hearing stuff I didn’t know was there. Only thing is, I play a 192 track and it shows 44 when using USB from a MacBook. Works fine on the phone !


----------



## EdgeOfSound

kgb3366 said:


> All is forgiven !
> My 560s turned up and the Topping/ 560 combo sounds bliss in everything I play , I’m hearing stuff I didn’t know was there. Only thing is, I play a 192 track and it shows 44 when using USB from a MacBook. Works fine on the phone !



It's probably like Windows where the USB output is sampled by the OS. In Windows you can change the output to more or less whatever you want regardless of the source. Not sure if you can do the same on the Mac. The subject was mentioned earlier in this post I think.


----------



## Lolito

kgb3366 said:


> All is forgiven !
> My 560s turned up and the Topping/ 560 combo sounds bliss in everything I play , I’m hearing stuff I didn’t know was there. Only thing is, I play a 192 track and it shows 44 when using USB from a MacBook. Works fine on the phone !


In the mac you can change that, per song, otherwise if you use audirvana or an itunes bit perfect plugin, it can be solved and the sample rate will change automatically for each track.


----------



## kgb3366

Lolito said:


> In the mac you can change that, per song, otherwise if you use audirvana or an itunes bit perfect plugin, it can be solved and the sample rate will change automatically for each track.


Im using Amazon HD but it does the same with Tidal and Apple Music . 
not sure how accurate these are at showing bit rates , only Amazon does this I think , but it doesn’t show the same rate as the topping displays . Ive emailed the seller and see what they say .


----------



## Lolito

Yes, but, have you checked on the Audio MIDI Setup in your mac, if the system is actually changing the used sampling bitrate or not? because maybe the dac is good on showing 44.1, if the system is using 44.1 all the time, no? have you checked that already? just wondering, to verify it is a problem in the device and not the system.


----------



## kgb3366

Lolito said:


> Yes, but, have you checked on the Audio MIDI Setup in your mac, if the system is actually changing the used sampling bitrate or not? because maybe the dac is good on showing 44.1, if the system is using 44.1 all the time, no? have you checked that already? just wondering, to verify it is a problem in the device and not the system.


Thanks !
Yeah I did that and changed it to


Lolito said:


> Yes, but, have you checked on the Audio MIDI Setup in your mac, if the system is actually changing the used sampling bitrate or not? because maybe the dac is good on showing 44.1, if the system is using 44.1 all the time, no? have you checked that already? just wondering, to verify it is a problem in the device and not the system.


Thanks! yes I just set it to 24 bit /192 kHz seems to be changing with the source now 

What about my iPhone XR ? That just displays 192khz all the time , is there similar setting ?


----------



## Lolito

I never had an iphone, no clue bout that stuff.


----------



## kgb3366 (Oct 17, 2020)

Ok thanks , so when I play a 44.1khz track it just displays 192khz ? Is this right ? (MacBook) Same with the iPhone , just doesn't change with tracks


----------



## Lolito

kgb3366 said:


> Ok thanks , so when I play a 44.1khz track it just displays 192khz ? Is this right ? (MacBook) Same with the iPhone , just doesn't change with tracks



the track number doesnt matter friend. you can have a track of 44.1, or 96, or 192, but the dac does nto indicate the track bitrate, the dac shows the bitrate used at that moment, and if your reproducing software doesnt adjust the system bitrate, the dac will nto change either... if you use audirvana for example, it will change automatically. If you use itunes or apple music, it will not.

So if you play a 192 track, but dac shows 44.1, that is actually a very good thing, because that tells you, hey, the system is not adjusted at 192, I gotta change something to get all the detail from this... when the trakc is 192, and the dac says 192, then all is good, you get that visual confirmation.

If the track is 192 and the dac says 44.1, the dac is not wrong, it's your system or your software that didn't change to the correct sample rate, that is why you need to use either audirvana of a bit perfect plugin.


----------



## kgb3366 (Oct 19, 2020)

Think the problem is with AmazonHD , I play through Tidal and the display changes with the track bitrate , This is on my iPhone , Downloaded  Audivarna and that changes with Amazon and Tidal on the MacBook . Guess I should  ignore the bitrate and just enjoy the music ?! Although its nice to see the correct format being displayed .

So when I go into settings, there is one for the DAC , Which one do I have it on ? I tried both but couldn't tell a difference . ASYNC or SYNC


----------



## EdgeOfSound

kgb3366 said:


> Think the problem is with AmazonHD , I play through Tidal and the display changes with the track bitrate , This is on my iPhone , Downloaded  Audivarna and that changes with Amazon and Tidal on the MacBook . Guess I should  ignore the bitrate and just enjoy the music ?! Although its nice to see the correct format being displayed .
> 
> So when I go into settings, there is one for the DAC , Which one do I have it on ? I tried both but couldn't tell a difference . ASYNC or SYNC



Haha. Maybe you should just enjoy the music.

I'm lucky. I tried playing around with the bitrates on my computer and I couldn't tell the difference


----------



## FeedZ

Hi. Anyone here have experience playing swapping opamps in DX7 pro?
Like burson opamps https://www.bursonaudio.com/topping-dx7-pro-burson-v6-opamp-upgrade/
Cheers.


----------



## Lolito

price for those opamps?


----------



## FeedZ

$145 for a pair from their store I believe.


----------



## EdgeOfSound

FeedZ said:


> Hi. Anyone here have experience playing swapping opamps in DX7 pro?
> Like burson opamps https://www.bursonaudio.com/topping-dx7-pro-burson-v6-opamp-upgrade/
> Cheers.



If you understand mandarin I think this guy had a go.


----------



## EdgeOfSound

FeedZ said:


> Hi. Anyone here have experience playing swapping opamps in DX7 pro?
> Like burson opamps https://www.bursonaudio.com/topping-dx7-pro-burson-v6-opamp-upgrade/
> Cheers.



I wonder if it still fits in the case after the upgrade.


----------



## FeedZ

Wondering the same. But more curious about the sonic improvements.


----------



## robetzel

I'm currently using my DX7 Pro in DAC/Pre Amp mode with an A90.    Is the D70 worth considering or is that $419 better put towards headphones?  I'm currently using Sony Z7M2 and HD 660s.


----------



## FeedZ

Definitely towards headphones imo. Dx7 pro is already a very transparent DAC.


----------



## cirodts

If I go into the topping with optical cable from my DAP "dx220", does the sound come out in balanced form from the xlr amp and 4.4mm output on the front side?


----------



## Miiksu

I think I'm going to Burson V6 classic because I just want to know If I can the the tube amp vibes and still getting a decent dynamic range.I got now some nostalgia vibes and I want again to feel tube amp warmness and strong dynamics. Is it bad idea? Or should i just buy seperate expensive tube amp?


----------



## iMongui

I can pull the trigger on this unit for 400€ brand new, I want an endgame desktop solution and I think that this one its perfect for this purpose, what do you think guys?


----------



## Miiksu

iMongui said:


> I can pull the trigger on this unit for 400€ brand new, I want an endgame desktop solution and I think that this one its perfect for this purpose, what do you think guys?


That is a steal. Take it. My unit costed 800€ with the tax and still a good value.


----------



## MacMan31

On the first page of this thread it's mentioned that the output impedance is a bit high. What does that mean? I used to have the DX7S but not the Pro. My headphones currently are the Sennheiser HD6XX and 58X.


----------



## Miiksu

MacMan31 said:


> On the first page of this thread it's mentioned that the output impedance is a bit high. What does that mean? I used to have the DX7S but not the Pro. My headphones currently are the Sennheiser HD6XX and 58X.


It may alter headphones sound if the impedance is more than 1/8th of the headphone. But planars are uneffected on this because they have flat impedance curve. DX7pro output impedance is 10 ohm. 

https://diyaudioheaven.wordpress.com/tutorials/how-to-interpret-graphs/impedance/


----------



## iMongui

Miiksu said:


> That is a steal. Take it. My unit costed 800€ with the tax and still a good value.


Well, the person who's selling it told me that he bought on aliexpress, its on a pristine condition, just used for a few hours but in any case, as far as I know, there is no warranty or not a good way to manage it, but in any case, he offered me a final price of 380€, I wanted to buy thx 789/a90 but I think that its much better than the ones I mentioned right?


----------



## Miiksu

iMongui said:


> Well, the person who's selling it told me that he bought on aliexpress, its on a pristine condition, just used for a few hours but in any case, as far as I know, there is no warranty or not a good way to manage it, but in any case, he offered me a final price of 380€, I wanted to buy thx 789/a90 but I think that its much better than the ones I mentioned right?


A90 has better quality than DX7pro headphone amp section and it cost you alot more when you take the THX 789 DAC to it. For that price take the DX7pro and be happy with it  It's so cheap that you even probably not regret it if you plan to upgrade to better.


----------



## JKDJedi

Miiksu said:


> I think I'm going to Burson V6 classic because I just want to know If I can the the tube amp vibes and still getting a decent dynamic range.I got now some nostalgia vibes and I want again to feel tube amp warmness and strong dynamics. Is it bad idea? Or should i just buy seperate expensive tube amp?


Did the Bursons fit?


----------



## JKDJedi

Miiksu said:


> It may alter headphones sound if the impedance is more than 1/8th of the headphone. But planars are uneffected on this because they have flat impedance curve. DX7pro output impedance is 10 ohm.
> 
> https://diyaudioheaven.wordpress.com/tutorials/how-to-interpret-graphs/impedance/


That 10 is in balanced output correct? is the single output of 5 expectable?


----------



## Miiksu (Dec 3, 2020)

JKDJedi said:


> Did the Bursons fit?


I don't know yet. But I'm getting the parts in this week.



JKDJedi said:


> That 10 is in balanced output correct? is the single output of 5 expectable?


If I recall correctly balanced is 10 ohm. I use only balanced somehow it's a bit cleaner sounding for my Takstar HF580. If you plan to buy 4.3mm balanced adapter. Don't buy the corded they usually aren't that good if you go cheap ones. Buy the plug only. They are a bit harder to find.


----------



## Miiksu (Dec 3, 2020)

It does not fit. It's very tight fit already, the op-amp is touching the fins. It need custom case for more protection and dust cover. I'm now listening V6 Classic. It's very bright. I'm now using brickwall filter. A bit helped to overly bright high treble. Less grainy than original op-amp and that means less micro details.

For classic music it seemed to work perfectly. Not sure about different styles... I think like it. It's not 100% tube sound but something to that way. It kind off gave more "dynamic" sound. It works nicely to vocals too. It giving smooth sound signature and not too overly detailed that you hear all artifacts.


----------



## JKDJedi (Dec 3, 2020)

Miiksu said:


> It does not fit. It's very tight fit already that the op-amp is touching the fins. It need custom case for more protection and dust cover. I'm now listening V6 Classic. It's very bright. I'm now using brickwall filter. A bit helped to overly bright high treble. Less grainy than original op-amp and that means less micro details.
> 
> For classic music it seemed to work perfectly. Not sure about different styles... I think like it. It's not 100% tube sound but something to that way. It kind off gave more "dynamic" sound. It works nicely to vocals too. It giving smooth sound signature and not too overly detailed that you hear all artifacts.


This is what your looking for...
https://development-sparkoslabs.staging.wpmudev.host/product/dual-discrete-op-amp-ss3602/ 

updated link: https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...labs.com/product/dual-discrete-op-amp-ss3602/


----------



## Miiksu (Dec 3, 2020)

JKDJedi said:


> This is what your looking for...
> https://development-sparkoslabs.staging.wpmudev.host/product/dual-discrete-op-amp-ss3602/


Your link not working.

You mean this one?: https://sparkoslabs.com/product/dual-discrete-op-amp-ss3602/


----------



## JKDJedi (Dec 3, 2020)

Miiksu said:


> Your link not working.
> 
> You mean this one?: https://sparkoslabs.com/product/dual-discrete-op-amp-ss3602/


yes, youtuber recommended.


----------



## Miiksu

JKDJedi said:


> yes, youtuber recommended.



Nice, review I was expecting those op-amps to be also more bright. I don't hate it just my ears are picky for high frequencies. It's going to be costy if you go for Sparkos or Burson Audio and replace all four op-amps


----------



## JKDJedi

Miiksu said:


> Nice, review I was expecting those op-amps to be also more bright. I don't hate it just my ears are picky for high frequencies. It's going to be costy if you go for Sparkos or Burson Audio and replace all four op-amps


Seems worthwhile if you could get the sound of a $2000 DAC (Hugo 2) . Well I wouldn't know but the reviewer seems to. I'm torn between this dac or some new cans right now. #firstworldproblems


----------



## Miiksu (Dec 3, 2020)

JKDJedi said:


> Seems worthwhile if you could get the sound of a $2000 DAC (Hugo 2) . Well I wouldn't know but the reviewer seems to. I'm torn between this dac or some new cans right now. #firstworldproblems


Yup, but I haven't heared Hugo2. I would say go for this dac/amp and get new headphones. You can also mod headphones if you want to go learning route to get hi-fi quality for less price or upgrade hi-fi for better.

I have start to like more BA V6 Classic op-amp. It has natural tone to it and crisp. For downsides it's too big that you need consider new diy case for it. I would also to hear Sperkos op-amp. Maybe in near future I can compare those two.

Edit. Sorry I was not focused what you did to say.


----------



## Miiksu

2nd day listening with BA V6 Classic. I enjoy a lot more to listen vocal, pop and old styled music.  Vocals are so catchy. More space with sound waves, it's a bit softer sounding and more 3D dimensional. Also melancholic is more fun and it should not supposed to be  Also low quality recordings sound a lot cleaner. That is nice welcome. I mostly hate to listen low quality audio because the artifacts popping in ur face too much.

 I can do more op-amp rolling in this weekend with dual to mono LME49990 and some OPA2604 to see if it get any better than LME49720.


----------



## Miiksu (Dec 5, 2020)

I have some personal experiences of all those four op-amps to share. I'm impressed they all sound so different. Mostly elegent sound is Burson Audio V6 Classic. LME49990 is a bit more analytical, focused to more micro details and clean sound. BA V6 is more personal sounding and softer. It makes your inside happier. OPA2604 was kind of nice but there was some problems at details and transparency. It was a bit weird there. For my take LME49990 dual to mono is super nice for the price. It's better then orginal op-amp and does not cost to you arm&leg. But if you want pure joy and don't care how much it cost go for Burson Audio. There is available Classic and Vivid. I only tested classic version. I test in near future too Sparkos op-amp. So my impression my change or not 

LME49720 is around a dollar piece. LME49990 dual to mono is 8 dollar. OPA2604 is 50 snt. Burson Audio op-amp is 80 dollar a piece.

This impression was with Yarland FV-34C amplifier and Quad 12L speakers.

Dynamics
BA V6 Classic
LME49990
OPA2604
LME49720

Color and texture
BA V6 Classic
OPA2604
LME49990
LME49720

Transparency
BA V6 Classic
LME49990
LME49720
OPA2604

Details
LME49990
BA V6 Classic
LME49720
OPA2604


----------



## JKDJedi (Dec 5, 2020)

Miiksu said:


> I have some personal experiences of all those four op-amps to share. I'm impressed they all sound so different. Mostly elegent sound is Burson Audio V6 Classic. LME49990 is a bit more analytical, focused to more micro details and clean sound. BA V6 is more personal sounding and softer. It makes your inside happier. OPA2604 was kind of nice but there was some problems at details and transparency. It was a bit weird there. For my take LME49990 dual to mono is super nice for the price. It's better then orginal op-amp and does not cost to you arm&leg. But if you want pure joy and don't care how much it cost go for Burson Audio. There is available Classic and Vivid. I only tested classic version. I test in near future too Sparkos op-amp. So my impression my change or not
> 
> LME49720 is around a dollar piece. LME49990 dual to mono is 8 dollar. OPA2604 is 50 snt. Burson Audio op-amp is 80 dollar a piece.
> 
> ...


What other dac/amps have you tried so far and how do they compare to the DX7 Pro here. I was thinking of another dac a little more premium than this but that unit has a narrow soundstage compared to this guy and the DX7 specs are near the best of them out there. Even with my modest headphone assembly this dac alone could be Overkill... just love a good dac when I see one. And the fact you can change/alter the headphone output flavor... it's seems to be an insane deal.


----------



## Miiksu

JKDJedi said:


> What other dac/amps have you tried so far and how do they compare to the DX7 Pro here. I was thinking of another dac a little more premium than this but that unit has a narrow soundstage compared to this guy and the DX7 specs are near the best of them out there. Even with my modest headphone assembly this dac alone could be Overkill... just love a good dac when I see one. And the fact you can change/alter the headphone output flavor... it's seems to be an insane deal.


I haven't done really direct comparison to anything. There was no competion. Latest pre-amp dac I had was XiangSheng DAC-01. I was looking better quality DAC for it even I liked pre-amp feature. It uses 6N3 tube for the pre-amp but right channel did go to dead I did not how to fix it. Before that that I was using Musiland Monitor US 03 Dragon. It was decent, clean sounding but lacked energy. When I got the XiangSheng DAC only used Musiland's optical output for it. 

My secondry set is FX Audio DAC-X6 + Breeze Audio 2.1 channel TPA5613. I use this for TV use and with my diy vibration speakers  I think I did compare in the past XiangSheng and FX-Audio and XiangSheng was better. Cleaner sounding and better dynamics.

Also XiangSheng headphone output is weak I needed stronger output for power hungry headphones. I have saved a lot money in the past not going too crazy on equipments. But this Topping DX7 Pro seems good end-game for me now.


----------



## Andrew Seeley (Dec 7, 2020)

I'm using the DX 7 Pro with Burson Audio Vivid V6, just two. And the lme 47720 in the LFE or LPF section.

It is a smooth sound, and is definitely less fatiguing when used as the buffer. I didn't notice much difference in the LPF/LFE position eith the stock 47720 op amp as the buffer.. They also seem to run a bit warm, there is nothing wrong with this.

I bought the DX7 Pro for portable use with HD 800 and SR mod [with dekoni hybrid pads and a new headpad...]

So far I need to figure out how to fit them into the dx7pro chassis. I may mill out the top panel, soon. ...

Alternatively I'll try the SparkOS 3602. I believe those fit in the chassis and are worth a try as posted measurements are best for them. SPARKOS products are also made in the US which is jist unusual these days, and is something to look forward to for me personally.

I am hearing "more "Music" with the vivid v6 as the buffer than I did when the lme 47720 was the buffer for the AD8397

The bass is better for sure than with the stock op amp, snare drums and any "percussive-esq" sound effects seem more fleshed out. 

So far I am pleased with the vivid v6.


----------



## JKDJedi

Andrew Seeley said:


> I'm using the DX 7 Pro with Burson Audio Vivid V6, just two. And the lme 47720 in the LFE or LPF section.
> 
> It is a smooth sound, and is definitely less fatiguing when used as the buffer. I didn't notice much difference in the LPF/LFE position eith the stock 47720 op amp as the buffer.. They also seem to run a bit warm, there is nothing wrong with this.
> 
> ...


I did notice 4 op amp positions there to play with, (what does OP stand for?) do all 4 need to match? and as mentioned why 4 when there only left right channels? #newbherewatchout


----------



## domiji (Dec 8, 2020)

I've ordered my Topping DX7 Pro today and i am really excited about this little device 

Are there any affordable OP Amps to start with? I don't want to buy 4 Sparko op amps for 80 euros each 
Or should i just replace the 2 OP Amps at the front?


----------



## domiji

By the way: which filter are you using?


----------



## Honeypot

Ive got one of this. It's a very nice machine.
I did not rolled any of the op amps, but if you finally do, pls report results and pictures of the process please! As I may be interested as well.
One question. Do you alter the op amps on dac or amp? Would the dac change its signature if only amp side is changed? Is it even possible!?


----------



## EdgeOfSound

domiji said:


> I've ordered my Topping DX7 Pro today and i am really excited about this little device
> 
> Are there any affordable OP Amps to start with? I don't want to buy 4 Sparko op amps for 80 euros each
> Or should i just replace the 2 OP Amps at the front?



From reading different forums it looks like you only need to replace the 2 op amps use for headphones. You can try out higher end TI op amps etc as well. they only cost a few dollars each vs the stock one which are about $1 each.


----------



## EdgeOfSound

EdgeOfSound said:


> From reading different forums it looks like you only need to replace the 2 op amps use for headphones. You can try out higher end TI op amps etc as well. they only cost a few dollars each vs the stock one which are about $1 each.



You can also have a look in the DIY forum


----------



## domiji

EdgeOfSound said:


> You can also have a look in the DIY forum



Thank you very much 😃

What OP amps are you using? 

Am i correct that it is just important that the op amps are dual discrete and just fit in the case?


----------



## EdgeOfSound

domiji said:


> Thank you very much 😃
> 
> What OP amps are you using?
> 
> Am i correct that it is just important that the op amps are dual discrete and just fit in the case?



I haven't tried rolling my op amps.  I just got my dx7 pro recently so I'm still reading up and trying to understand how things work.


----------



## Andrew Seeley (Dec 8, 2020)

I have not changed filters. I'm ok with filter 4. Which is stock for the DX7 Pro 9038 PRO

I just ordered 4 SparkOS 3602 Op amps.

I am hoping for the same or improved change from the Burson Audio V6 Vivid I mentioned earlier.
I'll see how it goes.

I thought of just using 49990 in the LFE positions, but I really may want all four instead...

If this get interesting I may perform major surgery on my dx7 Pro to make the Burson Vivid V6 fit. 

I may just use a 140W soldering heat gun and grind the v6 Vivid casing a bit to fit inside the dx 7 pro chassis after the op amp sockets have been removed from the DX7 Pro. Just solder it in. 

Very Carefully.


----------



## JKDJedi (Dec 8, 2020)

Andrew Seeley said:


> I have not changed filters. I'm ok with filter 4. Which is stock for the DX7 Pro 9038 PRO
> 
> I just ordered 4 SparkOS 3602 Op amps.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad you got the SparkOS.. anxious to here the comparisons to the Burson and stock  OP amps.. Keep us posted please! (and I'd wait on modding anything until after the SparkOS roll.. you might prefer them instead).


----------



## domiji

Andrew Seeley said:


> I have not changed filters. I'm ok with filter 4. Which is stock for the DX7 Pro 9038 PRO
> 
> I just ordered 4 SparkOS 3602 Op amps.
> 
> ...



Do the Burson V6 in this picture fit out of the box into the DX7 pro?


----------



## Andrew Seeley (Dec 8, 2020)

Dear Domji,
Not without removing the DIP-8 socket first and soldering directly  to the dx7 Pro board. Then they fit for certain.
Here is my weapon of choice these sonic changes are being heard with: Original HD 800 serial/n 2662 with new pads, + headpad and SDR resonators from Sorrodje. This HD 800 may be nearly 11 years old, but they still sound perfectly balanced and Like-New (I've had them for about a month, so by this time I'm very familiar with how they sound)

On HD 800 and the DX7 Pro... with Dekoni hybrid pads, and even, finally a new headpad replacement from Sennheiser for the one that was original and 10 Years old, (you do not want to see that it was Original... and I believe the previous owner, Ebay,- was just-about bald because it needed to be replaced quite badly... I mean it was 10 going on 11 years old!!)
Okanyway it hadn't been replaced in 11 years.

A full 2.5" distance between my ears and the 2.25" (56mm) driver really help for the driver as large as the HD-800s. The memory foam in the Dekoni Hybrid Elite pads is also Really thick, qnd it is "extra" dense (when cold the pads feels almost frozen Stiff! So I can actually recommend these) too which is really Good for such meaty HD 800 pads. The sonic Presentation from this driver over your ears benefits from this extra distance and The Low Frequency and sass, as measurement of the Hybrid elite have been made is also just a tad meatier.

Dekoni did a great job on the pads. I've also liked Vesper pads

These Meatier sounding Dekoni hybrids assist the Dx7 Pro and Burson-amplifier Buffer combination as well. Over the stock HD 800, from out of the ESS 9038 PRO.

Further exploring this thought with the reader, The 9038 Pro is a lean sounding DAC, it is fast and accurate but thin, but with the Burson Buffer the percussion and fast decaying music sound-fX playback as well as the bass line' are improved to the level of "more "music"ally enjoyable than with the integrated 47720.

And it approaches a quite enjoyable experience. I am skeptical about a discrete op amp improving the bass a bit further than already done with the vivid as a buffer, in the Low Frequency extension op☆amp position but will tey because I am hoping the low frequency does improve further.

I'm skeptical, but ready to try it with an ear full of skepticism... given that it's just the low frequency filter op amp...

Thumbs up to Topping for the DX7 PRO Op Amp rolling design... Thanks!

The DX7 PRO is a special design. Can't enjoy it enough with the Burson V6 replacement. 


I have had the hybrid memory foam, perforated leather, fabric ear surface, these Dekoni pads only since yesterday.. but I did make sure to usethe DX7 pro, Stock, (no op amp rolling) for one full day with Hybrid Dekoni pads before making the change..

Hoping that some combination of the 2 or 4 spark OS 3602 and, or 2 Burson Vivid V6 is worth a certain improvement and  at least most of their expense!

So far I have been appreciating the vivid v6.


----------



## Andrew Seeley (Dec 8, 2020)

Miksuu: and other readers and DX7 Pro appreciation! If not lovers... as I am right now
Do you find the Low Fequency extension position discreet op amp makes any difference or not really?

Would you like me to mail you two pieces  of the Spark 3602 Op amps for comparison? We would appreciate your opinion as well to add to the already impressive list of discreet op amps you already have. You could have them by next Wednesday or sooner. ❤ So far I am not willing to part with the Vivid v6... but maybe in a few more days when the other Discreets arrive.
I only want to try all four together for up to a day first.

What about the Burson vividV6 I have? I can lend you them if you lend me one of your Op amps, maybe the Classic v6!!

I'd be excited to try the Classic with the Spark OS in the two different positions. I think I would prefer the vivid, but I want you to try them too.

A Picture,

Portable balanced DX7 PRO without the case for Testing purposes! Discrete op amps sound great portably. I'm Swinging at 'em with the vivid!
Thanks Topping and Burson. This Is INDEED vivid. From the DX7 pro 9038.

The vivid is basically perfect. I listened for maybe around 8 hours on the go with the stock lme47720 over the past few days and the vivid is more Vivid indeed. . What a relieving upgrade for the HD 800 over the IC op amps...

Edit: The vivid is so great. I'm way happier... this is also the best I have heard the HD 800 sound so far. It is especially evident on the treadmill checking on the captioned telivision and reading the magazine etc at the Gym. I think if the 3602 are as good as this I'll be really impressed. The percussion. Sound effects and especially bass are preferred

The DX7 Pro is ALSO now able To overdrive the headphone Bass in some songs, a feat that it was not capable of doing before the V6!! 200MW is a lot into the HD 800... only at the Maximum setting though. When turned down one notch it is perfect.

And I will note that it really is vivid. An excellent upgrade; This op amp is making the 9038 Pro signal really Shine when compared with the 47720!
Very happy with the audio.

To IC op amps as buffers for the powerful ad8397 i can report that the discrete product is less fatiguing in the highs and the sound is safely improved, if only slightly (this isn't that slight), the appreciable difference is both marked and tangible.

Did I say the vivid v6 discreete op amps run warm? I am grateful that the Burson Vivid v6 can be upgraded easily in the DX7 Pro

https://tidal.com/track/63886369
https://tidal.com/track/79290313

https://tidal.com/track/4527434
https://tidal.com/track/144319231


----------



## domiji (Dec 8, 2020)

Andrew Seeley said:


> Dear Domji,
> Not without removing the DIP-8 socket first and soldering directly  to the dx7 Pro board. Then they fit for certain.
> Here is my weapon of choice these sonic changes are being heard with: Original HD 800 serial/n 2662 with new pads, + headpad and SDR resonators from Sorrodje. This HD 800 may be nearly 11 years old, but they still sound perfectly balanced and Like-New (I've had them for about a month, so by this time I'm very familiar with how they sound)
> 
> ...


Wooooow and thanks for this very detailed description. This is really great, thank you 😃

I am pretty new to all this op amp rolling stuff. Do you think that removing the 8 dip socket is something a newbie can easylie do?

Did you mean the small black parts that the guy removes in this Video?

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/burson-audio-supreme-sound-opamp-v6-vivid-and-classic.23186/reviews


----------



## Andrew Seeley (Dec 8, 2020)

No, I wouldn't recommend this as an easy swap at all. You have to desolder the black receptacles that are already in the dx7 main board. Not for the feint of heart whatsoever. I am not sure I will try unless the vivid are that much better than the spark os. You could break the dx7. Not recommended.
I would probably just machine out the top plate before trying to desolder the dip 8 sockets, clean and solder in the vivid v6, but I will see.


----------



## domiji

Thank you very much. You helped me a lot.

I think in this case i should better look at some smaller op amps like the Sparkos or Burson V5i 😃


----------



## Andrew Seeley (Dec 9, 2020)

Stringed duets and instrumentals sound so good from the vivid Too. Much much less fatiguing to my ear than the stock op amp and more well like "music", amor at least vivid is a good description.. They were not really listenable from the stock op amp at louder volumes ON the HD 800!, even after the SDR mod..

I fault the op amp. Not the HD 800 with SDR mod.

After the vivid from Burson are installed the DX7 pro does not fatigue my ears at loud volumes after just half a track... and this for me is q really big deal, for me is the greatest total improvement.

Strings, bass, viola, guitar, ukelaele all are fantastic.👏 the op amp changes the vividness of these qualities for the better, it has done things! Much more "vivid" indeed.
Especially in Gracefully Facedown by the devil makes three!! One of my Go-To tracks, and John Lee Hookers One Bourbon, One scotch. One Beer

Mainly, they are much less less fatiguing and more engaging than the stock op amps, which is the first concern...


----------



## domiji

Great to here and awesome that a divice like the DX7 pro is capable of so much more with just changing these op amps. 

I think i will try the Burson V5i just because they fit out of the box  

Are these the right ones to go with?
https://www.audiophonics.fr/en/comp...mp-v5i-dual-opa-hybrid-dip8-pair-p-13152.html

Shoul i also change the op amps in the LPF section doesn't this really matter at all?

Thanks for you help


----------



## Andrew Seeley (Dec 9, 2020)

I hope Miksuu and others speak up because i don't even have a total of four op amps to test with yet...


----------



## domiji

Did you know if the Burson V5i will be compatible?
https://www.audiophonics.fr/en/comp...mp-v5i-dual-opa-hybrid-dip8-pair-p-13152.html

Then i would order a pair and give you my impressions


----------



## Andrew Seeley (Dec 9, 2020)

Those should be perfectly compatible. I had seen, caught a photo and review somewhere where they were used in all four positions through google


----------



## domiji

Thank you very much  I've ordered a pair immediately!


----------



## Andrew Seeley

Read the instruction ms on how to install correctly that are on The Burson Website before completing installation.


----------



## punknotyet

Hello, guys.
Probably a noob question - when I'm connecting my blu-ray player (Sony UBP-X800M2) to Topping DX7 Pro using its coaxial input, Topping's display always shows 48 kHz, even when I play discs with 96 kHz / 24 bit audio (e.g. newly released Pink Floyd's "Delicate Sound of Thunder").
Why is that?
Player's manual says, that its coaxial output allows quality up to 192 kHz / 24 bit.


----------



## domiji

Holy Moly! I received my Topping DX7 pro about an hour ago and i love it. It seems that the Amiron Home matches perfectly with the Topping DAC.

Can't imagine how good it will sound after a short break in and the new Burson OP Amps 

I miss maybe a touch warmness from my beloved Sony WM1A but i think the Bursons will handle this...

What is absolutely remarkable is the Bluetooth connection. I paired my phone via LDAC and damn does this sound good. 

Has anyone expierenced sound differences between the 4.4mm Pentagon and the XLR output?


----------



## Honeypot

Can someone tell me this pls?  by swapping op amp do you change the amp or the dac sound signature?
I do use my dx7-pro as dac most of the time and I am already happy with the dac sound. However the amp side, could have a touch.

Thanks!


----------



## equalspeace

The DX7 Pro is just stellar in DAC mode. Using it with the Monoprice THX 887. 🙂


----------



## Andrew Seeley (Dec 10, 2020)

I'm considering the spark OS ss2590 Pro after the 3602... those things are monsters, for the buffer stage with the 3602 or Burson V6 in the LFE space.. I don't know if they are compatible though... 

They'd fit, and they're huge!!


----------



## Honeypot

equalspeace said:


> The DX7 Pro is just stellar in DAC mode. Using it with the Monoprice THX 887. 🙂


How does compare the amp from the topping to the thx 887? 
I am curious...


----------



## equalspeace (Dec 10, 2020)

Honeypot said:


> How does compare the amp from the topping to the thx 887?
> I am curious...



The DX7 Pro amp doesn’t compare to the THX 887, not close. Everything about what the THX 887 can do is better. But that ESS 9038 chip and the implementation on the DX7 Pro is quite gd.

And I don’t want people to think the amp on the DX7 Pro is bad. It’s gd, but it’s not a fair fight to compare it to the 887


----------



## Andrew Seeley

Maybe needs a better buffer for the amplifier? How much and so quite a bit better?


----------



## equalspeace (Dec 10, 2020)

Andrew Seeley said:


> Maybe needs a better buffer for the amplifier? How much and so quite a bit better?



Quite a bit, yea. The THX 887 is like a legendary samurai that can kill 50 other good samurai at a clip. The DX7 pro would be one of the gd samurai amp-wise in this analogy


----------



## Honeypot

Yeah, and how better? You mean power? Or it is sonic difference? I thought we are talking "clean" amps here...


----------



## equalspeace

Honeypot said:


> Yeah, and how better? You mean power? Or it is sonic difference? I thought we are talking "clean" amps here...



The 887 sounds wider, fuller and overall more transparent across the sound spectrum. It just gets out of the way and gives you what’s in the recording. It’s also quieter for use w sensitive iems.


----------



## Andrew Seeley (Dec 11, 2020)

I've thought about this and I think you should try a different op amp in the Amp than the LME47770. I want an opinion again at that point. And I would like it badly.

I will send you some Spark OS 3602 for comparisons if you are interested. Because I am. They're worth 145$ or whatever and I will send them to you for demo for free if you'll pay for return shipping.

Or the Burson Vivid V6


----------



## equalspeace (Dec 11, 2020)

Andrew Seeley said:


> I've thought about this and I think you should try a different op amp in the Amp than the LME47770. I want an opinion again at that point. And I would like it badly.
> 
> I will send you some Spark OS 3602 for comparisons if you are interested. Because I am. They're worth 145$ or whatever and I will send them to you for demo for free if you'll pay for return shipping.
> 
> Or the Burson Vivid V6



That’s really kind of you and I appreciate it! However I‘m a bit inexperienced with changing op amps and the like. I think I may break something messing about inside my DX7 Pro lol. You’d probably be better off trying the Monoprice and returning it if you don’t think it compares favorably to your modded DX7 Pro. I can tell you without hesitation though that I think this DX7/887 combo may be the best money I’ve spent since I set off down this audiophile rabbit hole


----------



## domiji

I've ordered some Burson V6 Classics and they should arrive next week. I am so excited


----------



## Andrew Seeley (Dec 11, 2020)

For right now I have been using mine in a box everywhere I use headphones *which is everywhere. INCLUDING THE XLR and RCa line outs to the 9.1 car audio system... (3.5mm Auxiliary-ins]

With the vivid v6 i am getting the tightest and cleanest most best(est) bass out of the car system i am ever witnessed in Any car

I hope they please you. You are definitely in for a Huge change with the classics.


----------



## Honeypot

equalspeace said:


> The 887 sounds wider, fuller and overall more transparent across the sound spectrum. It just gets out of the way and gives you what’s in the recording. It’s also quieter for use w sensitive iems.


Thanks for the description. Is there a way the smsl aaa 888 have a similar performance? I don't know if I can get the 887 in europe, however the 888 it's possible.
Also, in the line of the topic, is there an op amp which makes the dx7-pro sound wider, fuller? I know some said the burson v6 and vi5 but, has anybody experienced it?


----------



## Andrew Seeley (Dec 11, 2020)

I would describe that change that way...

But I would clarify a bit better, or at least differently than others did, in different form of words.. : that is, things seem, they have,- to have changed with the operational amplifier switch a bunch...


----------



## domiji

Burson V5i arrived a few minutes ago and they sound fantastic so far. Sound is much more smoother and pleasing. 

Am i correct that the LPF Section in the DX7 Pro is just for Line Out?


----------



## Andrew Seeley

Thank you for the light of the time. 
I do find it quite sad to say that I am from a different generation. To me this implied much more, but I will respect your wish. I've done much more of it than most people recognize.


----------



## Honeypot

domiji said:


> Burson V5i arrived a few minutes ago and they sound fantastic so far. Sound is much more smoother and pleasing.
> 
> Am i correct that the LPF Section in the DX7 Pro is just for Line Out?


Is that changing the amp section or also the dac?


----------



## domiji

I just changed the OP amps inside the headphonesection. As far as i know you have to change the LPF OP amps for that.


----------



## Honeypot

Do you think is it worth to buy some nice op amps like these u got? Vs acquire a thx 887 or 888 amp? I'm in the middle of a crisis.  
Dx7-pro pro op rolling or thx 887


----------



## domiji

Honeypot said:


> Do you think is it worth to buy some nice op amps like these u got? Vs acquire a thx 887 or 888 amp? I'm in the middle of a crisis.
> Dx7-pro pro op rolling or thx 887



Tomorrow i will receive the Burson V6 Classics and then i will do a comparison. The V5is sound smoother and more relaxed than the original op amps. But i can not yet say that i like them more. Let's see how the V6 Classics will perform


----------



## domiji

So the Burson V6 Classics running now a few minutes and this is nothing less than spectacular!!!

So detailed, warm, smooth and resolving. Wonderful, wonderful, wonderful!

The V5i don't convinced me really well but the V6 Classics are on a completely other level.


----------



## Honeypot (Dec 16, 2020)

Do they fit with closed case?
This is the closest retailer i found.
https://www.audiophonics.fr/en/search?search_query=Burson+v6

There are 4 models. 
Is one of these you got?


----------



## domiji

They won't fit without any adjustments. You can remove the DIP-8 socket as @Andrew Seeley mentioned or you can use these extensions:

https://www.audiophonics.fr/en/comp...-opa-dip8-copper-occ-silver-30mm-p-13046.html

I've paid 139 Euro for a pair of V6 Classic:

https://www.audiophonics.fr/en/comp...-opamp-v6-dual-discrete-opa-pair-p-12175.html


----------



## Honeypot

domiji said:


> They won't fit without any adjustments. You can remove the DIP-8 socket as @Andrew Seeley mentioned or you can use these extensions:
> 
> https://www.audiophonics.fr/en/comp...-opa-dip8-copper-occ-silver-30mm-p-13046.html
> 
> ...



So you basically used the extension to put them horizontally? Any pictures? 

Thx. Will give it a thought.


----------



## domiji

Yes i put them horizontally. Works flawless at the moment. But i don't have any experience if there would be any trouble with the heat of the heatshrinks.

I will try to make some pictures today


----------



## Honeypot

Awesome.
I think I lean towards the vivid more.


----------



## domiji

The Vivids should sound more like an improved version of the V5i which i didn't liked at all. So i decided to go with the Classics  

But i think the SparkOS 3602 are also worth a try. If there where on stock at audiophonics i think i had ordered them... maybe in the future


----------



## Honeypot (Dec 16, 2020)

Are the differences audible for a non audiphile ears? (Over the stock)


----------



## domiji

Stock vs the V6 Classics? Absolutely! And it's not even close - it is huge in my opinion.

Stock vs. V5i was more different than really better to me.


----------



## Andrew Seeley

I'll have the 3602 qnd the ss2590 (THE HUGE ONES) ON Friday. I will let everybody know how the Vivids compare either them by the weekend on the HD800 with SDR mod and new pads,nstuff..


----------



## domiji

I've experienced a bit with the settings and was wondering which gain settings you use?

With my Beyerdynamic Amiron Home i've found that High Gain delivers maybe a bit more dynamic than Low Gain. Or is it just "louder"? I don't really know  

Which Filter did you use? I prefer 3 or 7


----------



## Honeypot

Yeah this little hobby its a bit never ending. There is always something slightly better or sightly different that you can't really decide without trying (and sometimes not even trying) .. at the end of the day, i think, just get find something good enough and stop looking around....


----------



## Andrew Seeley (Dec 19, 2020)

I am certain the Spark OS Labs Pro 2290 are some of the best spent money in audio I have made and they were 220$...

I have a NO COMPROMISE sound from the Dx7Pro. THE 9038 PRO WITH THE SS2590 PRO OP AMP MONSTROSITY is audio overkill!

And I like it a lot. I can play the studio grade sound to my speakers through line out or through HD 800 or 1980 Stax Sr Lambda a and the 24 channel Smyth Realiser.

I am tha thankful

I will say that these do sound very Very professional grade.. there is no runnyness to the music or any voices, and never any shouting from the voice work, piano, or synthesizers. They are VERY xXXXx

5/5. These are Professional grade and are a tremendous addition to the Dx7pro.
I have to return the Burson because the Spark OS Really are an even bigger leap than the vivid was, the change is just as big as going from the lme47720 to the vivid.

This after both 15vminutes first impression and 3 1/2 or 5 hours impression. I do not know exactly how long it has been. I am enjoying the music so well... much preferred to even the Burson V6... for me.

I am not even going tmto open the 3602 package that just arrived, because I happened to have space in the topping dx7 for the PRO 2590. THIS is my honest opinion of the 2590@!

In short I am :

I am positive these are some of the best spent money in audio I have made and they were 220$...

This is the best Dac,Amp upgrade I have made, ever. I would describe the importance of these 2590 in my audio chain as Well worth 220$ IN My system and My case.

This is the best sound I have ever heard from HD 800. Ever,  from any system. Maybe a good dac from a balancing act would be better... I heard them from a balancing act in 2016, but this may be better.. I am not sure.

These huge discrete op amps are wonder workers as buffers to the AD8397.

I am thankful


----------



## Honeypot

Have anyone tried dx7-pro dac against D90?
I'm not planning in changing my dx7-pro, i believe this dac is already good enough, but I'm curious.


----------



## Joong

Andrew Seeley said:


> I am certain the Spark OS Labs Pro 2290 are some of the best spent money in audio I have made and they were 220$...
> 
> I have a NO COMPROMISE sound from the Dx7Pro. THE 9038 PRO WITH THE SS2590 PRO OP AMP MONSTROSITY is audio overkill!
> 
> ...


How do you uncover for this installation?
I have difficulty to figure it out.


----------



## Andrew Seeley (Jan 2, 2021)

About six screws from underneath the DX7, the front panel should slide off, watch, or be careful with the front panel ribbon-cable, unlatch it from the from panel circuit board very gently, then the case extrusion slides toward the front.

No rear screws are touched or need to be removed.


----------



## equalspeace (Jan 2, 2021)

Have to update my comments regarding the  DX7 Pro versus the THX 887. The XLR output on the DX7 Pro sounds better than any output on the THX 887. I hadn’t heard the XLR on the DX7 Pro when I made comments about these devices previously (just the 1/4”). The separation, speed, note weight and stage width/depth on the DX7 Pro’s XLR is really special. I can even get really excellent note weight on low gain w a lower volume from this output. It’s a real step up from the 1/4” output. If you’re not using it you should be to get the best the DX7 Pro can offer.

The 1/4” and XLR outputs on the THX 887 sound better than the 1/4” on the DX7 Pro though to be clear.

Really surprised about the XLR output on the DX7 Pro. Didn’t expect it to be this good.


----------



## Honeypot (Jan 8, 2021)

equalspeace said:


> Have to update my comments regarding the  DX7 Pro versus the THX 887. The XLR output on the DX7 Pro sounds better than any output on the THX 887. I hadn’t heard the XLR on the DX7 Pro when I made comments about these devices previously (just the 1/4”). The separation, speed, note weight and stage width/depth on the DX7 Pro’s XLR is really special. I can even get really excellent note weight on low gain w a lower volume from this output. It’s a real step up from the 1/4” output. If you’re not using it you should be to get the best the DX7 Pro can offer.
> 
> The 1/4” and XLR outputs on the THX 887 sound better than the 1/4” on the DX7 Pro though to be clear.
> 
> Really surprised about the XLR output on the DX7 Pro. Didn’t expect it to be this good.


Really interesting this you mention. I have had the dx7-pro for months and didn't try the balance. Didn't expect much change.
Now I am looking to get another amp to pair with the dx7-pro dac and will get a balance cable for my lcd-x, so will definitely try with the topping balance output.
Thx on the news! 

What about the balance output power for the 887 against the dx7-pro?


----------



## equalspeace

Honeypot said:


> Really interesting this you mention. I have had the dx7-pro for months and didn't try the balance. Didn't expect much change.
> Now I am looking to get another amp to pair with the dx7-pro dac and will get a balance cable for my lcd-x, so will definitely try with the topping balance output.
> Thx on the news!
> 
> What about the balance output power for the 887 against the dx7-pro?



I like the DX7 Pro XLR more.


----------



## Honeypot (Jan 11, 2021)

equalspeace said:


> I like the DX7 Pro XLR more.


I have just got the balanced cable. I can't find  much difference between se/balanced.
Maybe it's my pretty beat up ears.
What should I look for?

Thx in advance


----------



## equalspeace

Honeypot said:


> I have just got the balanced cable. I can't find  much di



If you’re referring to XLR versus SE on the DX7 Pro, I’d say the XLR has a bit better stage width, separation and macro dynamics.


----------



## Honeypot

It may be yes, I've been using it for a couple of days and I see the overall presentation it's more relaxed, it sound less condensed. But I also feel the bass it's a tiny bit lower. Or it's my ears??


----------



## Miiksu

Honeypot said:


> It may be yes, I've been using it for a couple of days and I see the overall presentation it's more relaxed, it sound less condensed. But I also feel the bass it's a tiny bit lower. Or it's my ears??


I have noted that too. Better clearness.


----------



## Chamade

Can someone tell me the purpose of bluetooth in a desktop device like the Dx7 Pro?
Presumably you'd be sitting in front of your desk and the playback device can easily be connected through USB. Why would you use bluetooth?

I can see it  being useful for portable amp/dacs, but what is the use case with a battery-less desktop amp/dac?


----------



## Andrew Seeley (Jan 18, 2021)

I've used the DX-7 pro to drive the reciever that drives Stereo (currently just 2.0 Yamaha NS 1000Ms') full range Speakers in my kitchen and living room.

The wireless LDAC Reception enables 44.1khz/16bit quality Bluetooth data rate and quality that is essentially indistinguishable from CD "lossless" quality from any place in the kitchen or out on the patio.

the speakers are in a midfield 16 by 22ft  kitchen / living room that runs out into the patio, through a sliding-glass door. Wireless blutooth means I can run and control the NS 1000M from essentially anywhere on that level of the house or from the patio about 25 or 27Ft away when ocassionally using the grill.

and hear playback in most of that level of the home..

Or..
-Usually if prepping food and recipes in the kitchen, using blutooth control of the DX7 Pro from my pocket in the kitchen is liberating.

I appreciate freeing inclusion of LDAC blutooth. Plus the 9038 does a pretty good, even a great job. For $510 paid on Black Friday I am quite satisfied with the DX7 Pro!

When not using headphone outs from the reciever, speaker taps for the SRD-7 electrostatic headphones, or direct balanced out from the HD 800, the wireless CD Level playback is especially neat and useful to have for day to day listening!

I'll usually use USB C, wired to the DX - 7 Pro if the Realiser A16 is used [optical-in] or I'm intently listening for above-CD quality music or film with either speakers or headphones.


----------



## EdgeOfSound

Chamade said:


> Can someone tell me the purpose of bluetooth in a desktop device like the Dx7 Pro?
> Presumably you'd be sitting in front of your desk and the playback device can easily be connected through USB. Why would you use bluetooth?
> 
> I can see it  being useful for portable amp/dacs, but what is the use case with a battery-less desktop amp/dac?



My laptop is connected to the DX7 Pro so if I want to connect my phone to it I'll use bluetooth. As @Andrew Seeley mentioned bluetooth is for convenience. We don't always need maximum sound quality. In fact in reality I almost never need the "best" quality sound. When I "listen" to music while I'm working, reading etc I'm unlikely to notice any difference in quality unless it's really bad. And even then I just want to listen to the song.


----------



## EdgeOfSound

EdgeOfSound said:


> My laptop is connected to the DX7 Pro so if I want to connect my phone to it I'll use bluetooth. As @Andrew Seeley mentioned bluetooth is for convenience. We don't always need maximum sound quality. In fact in reality I almost never need the "best" quality sound. When I "listen" to music while I'm working, reading etc I'm unlikely to notice any difference in quality unless it's really bad. And even then I just want to listen to the song.



I should add that of course this is just my opinion/usage scenario. There are definitely audiophiles that want maximum quality all the time in which case they would probably find a bluetooth connection pointless. So this may not be a product for them.


----------



## Miiksu (Feb 15, 2021)

Finally I can start to listening with Sparkos Labs op amps and Burson Audio V6 Classic again. My first impressions of the SS3602 is that it's a bit smoother, a finer and less sparky than original. I may another set of the BA V6 Classic. It's that good  But nothing is not yet final. I'll roll these opamps in this week and at the end of the weekend  I'll say which one is better.


----------



## Miiksu

I would say the SS V6 Classic has a lot more texture than the SS3602. The SS V6 Classic focuses more on music than micro details. Or at least I myself focused too much on all the extra noise from the compression than the music itself. Sparkon Labs's SS3602 is a good op-amp but I don't recommend it as a headphone op-amp with this unit. The headphones reveal it too easily. I haven’t tried SS V6 Vivid but I would think it is between V6 Classic and SS3602 in texture and detail.

The V6 Classic gives joy to music more than the SS3602 on my hardware. My setup is the DX7 DAC, Yarland FV-34C speaker amp, Quad 12L speakers and my modified Takstar HF580 planar magnetic headphone.


----------



## Raymate

DX7 Pro or A50s+D50s with mainly Sennhisers


----------



## Miiksu

Raymate said:


> DX7 Pro or A50s+D50s with mainly Sennhisers


DX7 Pro has more features: XLR outputs and everything is in one packet. A50 headphone output is only 0.4 ohm so it's superb! For low impedance headphones. DX7 Pro HP output was something 9-10 ohm. But really does not matter if u have planar magnetic headphones. But which one sound better? I don't know. You could ask the question from Topping which they recommend. They are quite similar priced.


----------



## Quartzwald

4.7 ohms for single ended
9.4 ohms for balanced

So at least for single ended, it isn't too bad. If you have a headphone at about 40ohms impedance, it should work with the single ended output just fine. I think even the normal 32 ohms should barely be affected.


----------



## Miiksu

@Raymate Forgot that you can't do op-amp swapping with D50 without soldering with A50 you can.


----------



## jthomp27

punknotyet said:


> Hello, guys.
> Probably a noob question - when I'm connecting my blu-ray player (Sony UBP-X800M2) to Topping DX7 Pro using its coaxial input, Topping's display always shows 48 kHz, even when I play discs with 96 kHz / 24 bit audio (e.g. newly released Pink Floyd's "Delicate Sound of Thunder").
> Why is that?
> Player's manual says, that its coaxial output allows quality up to 192 kHz / 24 bit.


What audio format are you outputting from the Sony? PCM or Digital? If outputting Stereo PCM, it should output up to 24Bit/192kHz audio. If Digital, it may be outputting Dolby Digital in 24Bit/48kHz format


----------



## punknotyet

jthomp27 said:


> What audio format are you outputting from the Sony? PCM or Digital?


I've selected following in Setup --> Audio Settings menu of blu-ray player:
Digital Audio Output --> PCM
48kHz/96kHz/192kHz PCM --> 96kHz

Information about audio track on TV screen (after pressing of Display button on player's remote control): "LPCM 2.0ch *96kHz*/24bit   4.6 Mbps".
But Topping's screen still shows: "COA --> RCA, DAC, *48kHz*".


----------



## Andrew Seeley

Dolby digital and Atmos may be 'limited" to 48khz,


----------



## jthomp27

Andrew Seeley said:


> Dolby digital and Atmos may be 'limited" to 48khz,


Correct - for the DSoT blu-ray, the primary audio feed looks to be DTS 5.1...select the alternate stereo PCM track, and you should be able to send a 24/96 signal to the DX7 Pro


----------



## punknotyet

jthomp27 said:


> ...select the alternate stereo PCM track...


As I wrote in my previous post, I selected exactly the stereo track ("LPCM 2.0ch 96kHz/24bit").


----------



## AgentXXL

Hi all,

I've skimmed through the thread trying to find an answer to one question: does the DX7 support simultaneous output from the RCA and XLR outputs on the rear? I want to drive a haptic vest which needs the RCA line out, and then feed the XLR outs to a better balanced amp with higher power like the A90. As I can only afford about $750US right now, the DX7 looks to be a good place to start.

Also, since I won't be able to get the higher powered balanced amp right away, can anyone confirm that the RCA line out on the rear can run simultaneously when you're using headphones/IEMs on the DX7 front outputs?

Thanks!


----------



## Miiksu

AgentXXL said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've skimmed through the thread trying to find an answer to one question: does the DX7 support simultaneous output from the RCA and XLR outputs on the rear? I want to drive a haptic vest which needs the RCA line out, and then feed the XLR outs to a better balanced amp with higher power like the A90. As I can only afford about $750US right now, the DX7 looks to be a good place to start.
> 
> ...


You can use RCA+XLR outputs simultaneously. But can't use the front/rear outputs same time.


----------



## punknotyet

Miiksu said:


> But can't use the front/rear outputs same time.


Yes, you can, if select Output mode PO + LO in Settings (set by default, may be changed to LO or PO only).
I tested this - music comes from headphones (front 6.3 output) and speakers (rear RCA output) at the same time.
I guess, LO may work only in "Pre-amplifier" mode in such case, so I prefer to switch between LO and PO using remote control and keep LO in "DAC only" mode.


----------



## AgentXXL

punknotyet said:


> Yes, you can, if select Output mode PO + LO in Settings (set by default, may be changed to LO or PO only).
> I tested this - music comes from headphones (front 6.3 output) and speakers (rear RCA output) at the same time.
> I guess, LO may work only in "Pre-amplifier" mode in such case, so I prefer to switch between LO and PO using remote control and keep LO in "DAC only" mode.



Thank you... this is exactly what I was hoping. I'll likely be using the balanced headphone out on the front, and the RCA line out to go to a haptic vest. Curious if anyone is running a DX7 Pro/A90 combo? I can't afford both right now so I'll start with the DX7 for the interim and then eventually save up for the A90 or another decent high power amp.


----------



## Miiksu (Mar 12, 2021)

punknotyet said:


> Yes, you can, if select Output mode PO + LO in Settings (set by default, may be changed to LO or PO only).
> I tested this - music comes from headphones (front 6.3 output) and speakers (rear RCA output) at the same time.
> I guess, LO may work only in "Pre-amplifier" mode in such case, so I prefer to switch between LO and PO using remote control and keep LO in "DAC only" mode.


I had forgotten this feature. Thank you! Pressing headphone icon on the remote it switch to PO mode and when pressing the big button between <> and +- it switch to PO+LO mode.


----------



## Miiksu

AgentXXL said:


> Thank you... this is exactly what I was hoping. I'll likely be using the balanced headphone out on the front, and the RCA line out to go to a haptic vest. Curious if anyone is running a DX7 Pro/A90 combo? I can't afford both right now so I'll start with the DX7 for the interim and then eventually save up for the A90 or another decent high power amp.


A90 has a bit too high impedance for my liking. If someone say A90 hits harder then you can upgrade DX7 Pro  op-amps to better and get better texture to the sound. Of course it's going to be more costy but more worthy than getting the A90 if you have already DX7 Pro. And I mean Burson Audio's V6 Classic $290 of the four op-amps.


----------



## AgentXXL (Mar 12, 2021)

Miiksu said:


> A90 has a bit too high impedance for my liking. If someone say A90 hits harder then you can upgrade DX7 Pro  op-amps to better and get better texture to the sound. Of course it's going to be more costy but more worthy than getting the A90 if you have already DX7 Pro. And I mean Burson Audio's V6 Classic $290 of the four op-amps.



The reviews I've read on the A90 say it pairs very well with the Senn HD800, which is the main headphone I want it for. Currently my portable balanced amps drive about 400mw max into them. Back when local meets were still happening, I'd often find the HD800 had more impact when used on a tube or solid state amp that can deliver more power. As I also struggle with tinnitus I tend to listen a bit loud to overcome it, so it's that little extra that I'm thinking the A90 will provide - I've always been more comfortable with solid state even though I've heard some great tube setups.

But now I'm a little torn. Should I go with the DX7 Pro knowing that I'll likely still want the A90 to increase impact? Or should I keep saving my money and go for the D90/A90 combo?

EDIT: @Miiksu - have you tried op amp rolling with the Burson on the DX7? I've not seen any mention in the threads I've been reading.


----------



## crabdog

Mmm mmm! I just installed a pair of dual Burson V6 Classic opamps on my DX7 Pro. Holy ballz! Hard to believe they could make the DX7 Pro sound even better. Only thing is the case no longer fits on.  I may try a shorter alternative but otherwise, I'll probably just leave the case open (yeah, it's worth it).


----------



## Miiksu

@AgentXXL Not yet and no plans for it. I like V6 Classic so much and I want to keep my money for now.

@crabdog Yup  It's so damn good. So much joy to the music that makes me to grin.


----------



## AgentXXL

crabdog said:


> Mmm mmm! I just installed a pair of dual Burson V6 Classic opamps on my DX7 Pro. Holy ballz! Hard to believe they could make the DX7 Pro sound even better. Only thing is the case no longer fits on.  I may try a shorter alternative but otherwise, I'll probably just leave the case open (yeah, it's worth it).



OK, that I didn't know - that the Burson V6 opamps require the case to be left open. That's not a workable solution for me as I have two cats that chew on anything. I can just see one of them destroying $290 of new opamps if I did the same. Are there shorter opamps that provide similar output to the oft-recommended Bursons?

Of course that's a little early for me to judge - my DX7 Pro bundled with the A90 amp are scheduled to arrive on Wednesday. I dipped further into my savings than I liked, but decided to just get both. If the DX7 Pro isn't suitable for my needs on its own, then I'll be using the DX7 as a DAC/preamp to feed the A90 to drive my HD800 and using the LO of the DX7 to feed my haptic vest (which is scheduled to arrive in a couple of weeks).


----------



## Miiksu

@AgentXXL you can use extension cables like this: https://www.ebay.com/itm/DIP-8-stra...806027?hash=item3faedf3f8b:g:r0EAAOSwjZlbyuSk


----------



## AgentXXL

Miiksu said:


> @AgentXXL you can use extension cables like this: https://www.ebay.com/itm/DIP-8-stra...806027?hash=item3faedf3f8b:g:r0EAAOSwjZlbyuSk



That's a little kludgy, but I guess what you don't see won't bother you. I have the skills and parts to build adapters like that myself. Is there a length limit that the socket can be reasonably extended to? Are there pictures available anywhere (I haven't looked myself) that shows the internals of the DX7 Pro with the socket extenders in use?


----------



## Miiksu

AgentXXL said:


> That's a little kludgy, but I guess what you don't see won't bother you. I have the skills and parts to build adapters like that myself. Is there a length limit that the socket can be reasonably extended to? Are there pictures available anywhere (I haven't looked myself) that shows the internals of the DX7 Pro with the socket extenders in use?


I dont know that. But I don't think few centimeters would alter too much the sound. I could test it myself but can't measure. Nobody haven't used them far as I know. There may be some hidden users that won't share the information.


----------



## crabdog

AgentXXL said:


> OK, that I didn't know - that the Burson V6 opamps require the case to be left open. That's not a workable solution for me as I have two cats that chew on anything. I can just see one of them destroying $290 of new opamps if I did the same. Are there shorter opamps that provide similar output to the oft-recommended Bursons?
> 
> Of course that's a little early for me to judge - my DX7 Pro bundled with the A90 amp are scheduled to arrive on Wednesday. I dipped further into my savings than I liked, but decided to just get both. If the DX7 Pro isn't suitable for my needs on its own, then I'll be using the DX7 as a DAC/preamp to feed the A90 to drive my HD800 and using the LO of the DX7 to feed my haptic vest (which is scheduled to arrive in a couple of weeks).


They have a compact V5i: https://www.bursonaudio.com/products/supreme-sound-opamp-v5i/


Miiksu said:


> @AgentXXL you can use extension cables like this: https://www.ebay.com/itm/DIP-8-stra...806027?hash=item3faedf3f8b:g:r0EAAOSwjZlbyuSk


What is the purpose of those? So you can lay the opamps down flat or something?


----------



## Miiksu

crabdog said:


> They have a compact V5i: https://www.bursonaudio.com/products/supreme-sound-opamp-v5i/
> 
> What is the purpose of those? So you can lay the opamps down flat or something?


To do any angle you want to make to fit in the case. But the longer the connection is the bigger is resistance and it also cause distortion.


----------



## AgentXXL (Mar 16, 2021)

Woohoo! Received my DX7 Pro and A90 earlier today. Just setting them up now and have a couple of issues.

SOLVED: the BT antenna wasn't installed as I'd dropped it when opening the package and it made its way under the bed. Working fine for BT now. 1st: how do you do Bluetooth pairing? I've looked through the manual and even my Google/DuckDuckGo searches haven't found me an answer. I must be overlooking something really simple.

2nd: Does seem like the USB input likes being connected to a hub. While I realize the preferred connection is direct to the USB source device (in my case a MacBook Pro), but other USB DACs I've used often do work through a hub. As my MacBook Pro is my primary system, I like to only have 1 USB cable running to a decent quality USB3 hub and then connect my devices there. Anyhow had any success with any particular model of hub, or does everyone do direct connect?


----------



## crabdog

AgentXXL said:


> Woohoo! Received my DX7 Pro and A90 earlier today. Just setting them up now and have a couple of issues.
> 
> 1st: how do you do Bluetooth pairing? I've looked through the manual and even my Google/DuckDuckGo searches haven't found me an answer. I must be overlooking something really simple.
> 
> 2nd: Does seem like the USB input likes being connected to a hub. While I realize the preferred connection is direct to the USB source device (in my case a MacBook Pro), but other USB DACs I've used often do work through a hub. As my MacBook Pro is my primary system, I like to only have 1 USB cable running to a decent quality USB3 hub and then connect my devices there. Anyhow had any success with any particular model of hub, or does everyone do direct connect?


Just select BT input via the remote or knob and then search for available BT devices on your phone/source.


----------



## AgentXXL

crabdog said:


> Just select BT input via the remote or knob and then search for available BT devices on your phone/source.



You must have replied just as I edited the post. I had mistakenly forgot to install the Bluetooth antenna as it got dropped when opening the box. And from there, my cats pushed it under the bed. Working as expected now for BT.

Still hope I can do the USB connection via my hub, but no luck so far.


----------



## crabdog

AgentXXL said:


> You must have replied just as I edited the post. I had mistakenly forgot to install the Bluetooth antenna as it got dropped when opening the box. And from there, my cats pushed it under the bed. Working as expected now for BT.
> 
> Still hope I can do the USB connection via my hub, but no luck so far.


Do you have any other hubs available to try?


----------



## AgentXXL (Mar 16, 2021)

crabdog said:


> Do you have any other hubs available to try?


Tried 2 of my 'better quality' USB3 hubs - one's a no-name brand but it has worked well in the past with other USB DACs. The other is a newer uGreen USB3 hub with integrated 1Gbps NIC that I often have directly attached to the MacBook Pro. It's also worked well for other DACs. So far the DX7 Pro isn't seen by the Mac when I use either hub. Both hubs are externally powered. Bummer...

UPDATE: Looks like I have it working with the uGreen hub now. Had to swap out the USB cable I was using for another that's the exact same cable/brand. The other cable just won't work through the hub, but it worked fine when direct attached. At least it's just a bad cable... or at least that's what it appears to be. I'll continue my testing/experimentation.


----------



## Tlen (Mar 23, 2021)

Hi,
just received mine, but i have pheraps very stupid question but i dare to ask to not damage 

I live in Europe, what the right voltage setting *position* (in my country is 220V) of the selector underneath?

In other words i have to "see"  on the red switch 115 (switch moved to right) or "230" (switch moved to left)?

Sorry for what it seems a stupid question


----------



## Miiksu

Tlen said:


> Hi,
> just received mine, but i have pheraps very stupid question but i dare to ask to not damage
> 
> I live in Europe, what the right voltage setting *position* (in my country is 220V) of the selector underneath?
> ...


You should see 230. That is correct position for EU. We use 220~240V.


----------



## Tlen

Ok, because from the manual it's very confusing (quite the opposite it seems).

It gives me the idea of "push right" for 230


----------



## Miiksu

It would be more confusing and wrong If set to show 110V and be 230V


----------



## Tlen

You're right, i was looped on this thing for some reason eheh (but better to be stupid than damaging )


----------



## Tlen (Mar 24, 2021)

Ok, my experience after 3 hours listening.

*DX7 Pro vs DX220 + AMP7*

Both Configuration :

- Minimum Phase Filter
- SE Headphone Output
- medium / high quality IEm headphone
- No eq
- 44 Khz 16 bit USB Source

DX7 Pro

- USB -> PO
- 28.0 db
- G = H

This DAC seems to have mixed behaviours

When in *Asynch Mode* is (not too far but) discernible behind the DX220.
The soundstage is less wide on the DX7 and the sound it's quite "constricted".
Something like "I want but i can't".

When in *Synch Mode* the situation turns upside down.
There is entire new level of sound signature.
The soundstage is like you are catapulted "in", more than the DX220 (wich is already catapulted)
wich in contrast now seems less wide.

As far as i've read the Asynch Mode would have to be "beneficial" but in my situation doesn't seem so.

Any thought?

EDIT:
Forgot to say, the base sound signature is almost quite the same (they have almost the same chip)
but as to be expected the DX7 is a little tiny bit more sparkle than the DX220.


----------



## jthomp27

crabdog said:


> Mmm mmm! I just installed a pair of dual Burson V6 Classic opamps on my DX7 Pro. Holy ballz! Hard to believe they could make the DX7 Pro sound even better. Only thing is the case no longer fits on.  I may try a shorter alternative but otherwise, I'll probably just leave the case open (yeah, it's worth it).


@crabdog , Can you please elaborate on the improvements?


----------



## Andrew Seeley (Mar 29, 2021)

.....the [disclaimer I have both the discreet Bursons and the SparkOS 'op amps']. I've had them since December so I am just chiming in, and I got the Bursons and the Spark OS 3602 first. 

Then I quickly upgraded to the SS 2590s!!

2590 PRO--AUDIO Studio-Grade "PrO" audio SparkOS 2590 op amp Quads are better than the Burson audio stuff... 
I still have both. 

I will show you 2 night...in my Topping DX7 PRO.. PICS and prints for this thread o good BLuetooth DX7 pro folks 

The 2590 studio grade GINORMOUS op amps are made by a resident Electrical engineer in the States as well... 
Spark Os labs has a 20% coupon right now running too..

For anyone who has the classics OR THE VIVIDS like I do, 

I challenge you to own both the SS2590 and the classic OR Vivid amps. 

You can hot-swap them between Line out and PHONE-out from DX7 PRO too!!!

Match PRO grade op amps to your 9038 Dx7 Pro for the best solution. I have both... try it out! There are free returns too!!! Us engineering chops are worth the UPGRADE from the vivid and the classics. 

SparkOS is the real deal just like the Bursons are, only the ss2590 are Bigger and Better, and are a better solution... 

To be quite honest. 

They cost no more than the classics or the vivid either, so what are you waiting for anyway!?!!

These are great!! Most impressive engineering behind an op amp I have ever encountered...

Try the SS2590' solution! You're going to love the way these sound. I guarantee it? 

Let us know what you think??? I believe you'll deeply appreciate the Absolutely INSANE sets of the s[olid]s[state]2590!!

They even feature custom parts made in Cooperstion eith Spark OS... 

These are the real deal!! I use them to drive my AKG 340, Stax 009 and 009S with other stats, and the Speakers pictured.. 

The Bursons are an afterthought for me every time I swap them into the Line out or\and Line outs positions... 

The SS2590 needs to be used with Your dx7 pro at least once for free from SparK-OS.  

I owe member"edge of sound" thanks for recommending them when I tried the Burson Vivids out first. 

If you want the best that an engineer could ever provide in a drop-in Upgrade! *(and these are amazing!) Then somebody eith some bursons here has to pick up the ss2590 at 20% off!! Free returns..


----------



## jthomp27

Andrew Seeley said:


> .....the
> 
> 2590 PRO--AUDIO Studio-Grade "PrO" audio SparkOS 2590 op amp Quads are better than the Burson audio stuff...
> I still have both.
> ...


Interesting - please do share the pics....easy to install?


----------



## Andrew Seeley (Mar 29, 2021)

Yes!


----------



## Miiksu

@Andrew Seeley I would like to know how it makes the sound better over Burson Audio V6 Classic/Vivid?


----------



## Andrew Seeley (Mar 29, 2021)

Hi,
I enjoy both the vivid V6 and the SS2590 from SparkOS and Burson much better than the LME 47720 integrated op amp,
Concerning the S2590S, [which itself is no less than quite a Big jump over the LME-47720 just as the Burson already is, they are both good, but I would call the larger and more complex, more powerful , and yet, at the same purchase price, to DX7 Pro customers... an improvement to the V6 options that we have.

[5 to 6 qnd a half times the Class A current, a great upgrade to even the Burson upgrade.
...The S2590S are no slouches when compared with the Burson Discreet V6 Vivid unit.

They sound more "distinct and Detailed", have a less bloated bass, neutral, and are the definitive and clear winner whenever I have used swapped them for comparison with the Burson op amp, from most of the equipment I have done A-B comparisons with...

This is about what I think is objectively the best to use in the DX7 Pro

I think more people should try them together.. to make a best effort at understanding the DX7 Pro at its best. It may take either a week or only a few minutes of joy, or longer.
The bass thru the V6 series, even the Vivid seems a little bit bloated for me... I think the 2590 are worth the caveats of their ginormous footprint. Plus, Neither op amp can fits in the Case. Both are too tall.

The Spark 2590 Quads are also no more expensive than the Burson op amps, so I figured that they would be worth a try.


----------



## Andrew Seeley (Mar 29, 2021)

Here are stands so that the 2590 should be tried in either The phone out or have the Bursons V6 classics in the Line out positions!


----------



## crabdog

jthomp27 said:


> @crabdog , Can you please elaborate on the improvements?


It sounds a tad warmer but still very clean. What surprises me most is the improvement in resolution and soundstage. I've been eyeing the extenders they have as well - it would be nice to be able to screw the case back together. I'll end up getting some probably.


----------



## swordhun (Apr 13, 2021)

Hi, Please clarify me in settings DAC Mode Async / Sync mode.
What is the difference? I'm using 4.4mm output, but default is Async.

-I found answer


----------



## IamInevitable

Hello everyone,
I am tempted to buy the DX7pro for my Focal Clear Mg pros. My only concern is the high output impedance via the 4.4mm port. 
Has anyone had issues with focal headphones synergy with this Dac/Amp combo?
So far I found 1 post which says his Focal Stellias worked fine with 4.4mm port.
Note: I wont be using the SE output.


----------



## lumdicks

IamInevitable said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am tempted to buy the DX7pro for my Focal Clear Mg pros. My only concern is the high output impedance via the 4.4mm port.
> Has anyone had issues with focal headphones synergy with this Dac/Amp combo?
> So far I found 1 post which says his Focal Stellias worked fine with 4.4mm port.
> Note: I wont be using the SE output.


I also confirm that my Stellia works very well with DX7 Pro via the XLR Balanced Out.


----------



## IamInevitable

lumdicks said:


> I also confirm that my Stellia works very well with DX7 Pro via the XLR Balanced Out.


Awesome, guess I will hit the trigger button for this one then.


----------



## habibo0o

i have topping dx7 pro since 6 months, was working fine until today. it just stopped working, nothing shows in  screen. however i still can see it in windows 10 but can not turn it on. Just feels dead, not getting hot as well. Fuse is fine not blow, anybody have/had this problem before or know to fix fix it up. thanks
anyway to turn it on with out the knob ?


----------



## crabdog

habibo0o said:


> i have topping dx7 pro since 6 months, was working fine until today. it just stopped working, nothing shows in  screen. however i still can see it in windows 10 but can not turn it on. Just feels dead, not getting hot as well. Fuse is fine not blow, anybody have/had this problem before or know to fix fix it up. thanks
> anyway to turn it on with out the knob ?


You could try opening the case and checking the ribbon cable that connects the front panel.


----------



## habibo0o

crabdog said:


> You could try opening the case and checking the ribbon cable that connects the front panel.


i opened the case ,re-seated the ribbon cable, checked voltage inside the board,also checked voltage at the control panel knob, screen ,all seems fine. is it possible that the firmware/chipset is faulty? not letting it turn on


----------



## crabdog

habibo0o said:


> i opened the case ,re-seated the ribbon cable, checked voltage inside the board,also checked voltage at the control panel knob, screen ,all seems fine. is it possible that the firmware/chipset is faulty? not letting it turn on


That's unfortunate. I've never heard of anyone having a problem like that with a Topping DAC. Maybe you could try to contact them directly: service@tpdz.net
Also, check with the store where you bought the unit. Hopefully, it's still under warranty.


----------



## habibo0o

crabdog said:


> That's unfortunate. I've never heard of anyone having a problem like that with a Topping DAC. Maybe you could try to contact them directly: service@tpdz.net
> Also, check with the store where you bought the unit. Hopefully, it's still under warranty.


I did contact tpdz service but still no reply.  I left it at a repair shop for testing.  Will see what might be wrong.  It's still under warranty but will cost a bit for round shipment


----------



## Miiksu

habibo0o said:


> I did contact tpdz service but still no reply.  I left it at a repair shop for testing.  Will see what might be wrong.  It's still under warranty but will cost a bit for round shipment


The store is gone?


----------



## habibo0o

Miiksu said:


> The store is gone?


the store is in china, that it will cost me shipment to china and return from china. that's more than 100$


----------



## Miiksu

habibo0o said:


> the store is in china, that it will cost me shipment to china and return from china. that's more than 100$


That is more than I had to pay. My unit failed too. It was under warranty. Why so high cost?


----------



## crabdog

Miiksu said:


> That is more than I had to pay. My unit failed too. It was under warranty. Why so high cost?


I'm guessing because it's from the US to China which would normally be at least $100 for registered mail (with tracking).


----------



## habibo0o

crabdog said:


> I'm guessing because it's from the US to China which would normally be at least $100 for registered mail (with tracking).


yes the shipping cost is high, even though i am not in the US. 50$ shipping to china, and similar cost back from china, due to its weight. who knows what hidden fee might show up.


----------



## Miiksu

crabdog said:


> I'm guessing because it's from the US to China which would normally be at least $100 for registered mail (with tracking).


That is more than EU North countries usually. I just bought new headphones and shipping was $76. He shipped it via USPS Express. Topping support is good but they may give only one answer a daily. I definetely buy their products in the future.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Has anyone used this dac / amp with HD800S? I have a balanced XLR cable so that can be used if needed.

Wondering how the power output and synergy is.

Thanks,


----------



## AgentXXL

H20Fidelity said:


> Has anyone used this dac / amp with HD800S? I have a balanced XLR cable so that can be used if needed.
> 
> Wondering how the power output and synergy is.
> 
> Thanks,



I've used it with my HD800 which are modded with the SuperDupont resonator and Dekoni elite hybrid earpads. This gives them a signature that's very close to the HD800S, at least to my ears. While it does OK with the stock DX7 Pro, I wasn't overly pleased with the pairing. I now connect the HD800 to my Topping A90, which is fed by the DX7 Pro DAC using XLR connections. The much higher power output of the A90 balanced outputs works very nicely with the HD800. Certainly one of the best solid state amps that I've used with the HD800.

Some users have mentioned swapping out the standard op-amps on the DX7 and having great results. I haven't gone down that road yet and may not need to as the HD800/A90 pairing works well for me. As with most setups, the HD800 still don't don't deliver enough bass impact but that's mostly the nature of the open design.


----------



## H20Fidelity

AgentXXL said:


> I've used it with my HD800 which are modded with the SuperDupont resonator and Dekoni elite hybrid earpads. This gives them a signature that's very close to the HD800S, at least to my ears. While it does OK with the stock DX7 Pro, I wasn't overly pleased with the pairing. I now connect the HD800 to my Topping A90, which is fed by the DX7 Pro DAC using XLR connections. The much higher power output of the A90 balanced outputs works very nicely with the HD800. Certainly one of the best solid state amps that I've used with the HD800.
> 
> Some users have mentioned swapping out the standard op-amps on the DX7 and having great results. I haven't gone down that road yet and may not need to as the HD800/A90 pairing works well for me. As with most setups, the HD800 still don't don't deliver enough bass impact but that's mostly the nature of the open design.



Thanks a lot for your feedback.


----------



## CJG888

Has anyone tried this with the ATH-W1000Z?


----------



## CJG888

I just have. Excellent combination for jazz!


----------



## Miiksu

CJG888 said:


> I just have. Excellent combination for jazz!


I did not have any doubt it could make it. With the original op-amps?


----------



## CJG888

Yes, any suggestions for op-amp rolling. I’ve heard the Burson V6 Vivid are good, but I need to get the lid back on!!!

How about Muses?


----------



## CJG888

SparkOS SS3602?


----------



## Miiksu

Burson vivid is good but I like more classic becauce of the dynamics. Both are better than SS3602. SarkOS is not worth it.


----------



## CJG888

Can you close the lid with the Bursons, or does the case have to stay open?


----------



## Miiksu

Its few mm too tall that you have to keep case open or make a hole for the op-amps.


----------



## CJG888

I’m afraid that’s not an option for me! Any alternatives that will fit inside the case with the lid shut?


----------



## Dartin Bout

Burson makes extenders to allow the V6 to recline comfortably,


----------



## CJG888

Will they fit in sideways, then?


----------



## Miiksu

CJG888 said:


> Will they fit in sideways, then?


Yes https://www.bursonaudio.com/product/35mm-extension-lead-x-2/


----------



## CJG888

Thanks. I presume I need two doubles (as it is a balanced amp)?


----------



## Miiksu

CJG888 said:


> Thanks. I presume I need two doubles (as it is a balanced amp)?


Yup


----------



## CJG888

Ordered the Classics!


----------



## Miiksu

CJG888 said:


> Ordered the Classics!


A good choise. It comfort headphones that do not have that large bass impact. Like open hp's and estats


----------



## CJG888

They are going in the headphone output stage (so should not affect electrostatics, which have a dedicated amp).

The aim is to increase resolution and soundstage, especially with HD600 (balanced) and ATH-W1000Z and SR325is (both single ended).


----------



## Miiksu

CJG888 said:


> They are going in the headphone output stage (so should not affect electrostatics, which have a dedicated amp).
> 
> The aim is to increase resolution and soundstage, especially with HD600 (balanced) and ATH-W1000Z and SR325is (both single ended).


I wonder why u say that?  Estats need an amp&energiser, but also ur source effect the sound that it's amplifying. There also pure energisers that need strong speaker amp to run proper. That closer probably you can't even get the source.


----------



## Dartin Bout

I use the Burson's in the pre-amp stage and connect the A90. Heaven......


----------



## CJG888

Miiksu said:


> I wonder why u say that?  Estats need an amp&energiser, but also ur source effect the sound that it's amplifying. There also pure energisers that need strong speaker amp to run proper. That closer probably you can't even get the source.


I’m only replacing the opamps in the headphone amp stage (not the ones in the line output).


----------



## Miiksu (Jul 8, 2021)

CJG888 said:


> I’m only replacing the opamps in the headphone amp stage (not the ones in the line output).


Oh, I changed them all  I recommend to use balanced output it's somehow finer sounding. You can use HP or line output for the Stax amp&energiser. It do not really matter much. But there is still some sophisticated differences.


----------



## CJG888

Just received and fitted the V6 Classics in the headphone output stage.

So far: sound is darker and subjectively „smoother“, with no loss of resolution. The biggest improvement is to soundstage width.

The downside was the need to fit the opamps with the help of some rather floppy „extenders“ from Audiophonics, leaving the V6s loose in the case. Not an elegant solution, but better than either leaving the casework off (dust, safety!), or cutting holes in the top (aargh!). Can’t Burson just make them a wee bit shorter?


----------



## Dartin Bout

I used the extenders with the V6 Vivids in the pre-amp (set to exclusive mode).  A little hot glue allayed any movement worries. I am very happy with this setup.


----------



## kgb3366

Anyone having problems with the Apple USB Camera dongle? 
I have two , one non Apple and the other is an Apple dongle . A google search didn’t come up with anything , just can’t seem to get anything running through either , Bluetooth works fine on the Topping but I’d rather have the higher bitrate from the usb connection.


----------



## Miiksu

CJG888 said:


> Just received and fitted the V6 Classics in the headphone output stage.
> 
> So far: sound is darker and subjectively „smoother“, with no loss of resolution. The biggest improvement is to soundstage width.
> 
> The downside was the need to fit the opamps with the help of some rather floppy „extenders“ from Audiophonics, leaving the V6s loose in the case. Not an elegant solution, but better than either leaving the casework off (dust, safety!), or cutting holes in the top (aargh!). Can’t Burson just make them a wee bit shorter?


Or Topping could make it a bit taller. Why to offer swap op-amps but don't support the best ones... Btw headphone stage uses all four. Two for amping and two for buffering.


----------



## kgb3366

kgb3366 said:


> Anyone having problems with the Apple USB Camera dongle?
> I have two , one non Apple and the other is an Apple dongle . A google search didn’t come up with anything , just can’t seem to get anything running through either , Bluetooth works fine on the Topping but I’d rather have the higher bitrate from the usb connection.


Looks like the USB input isn't working , Tried three different dongles and a USB cable from MacBook Pro and none work although Bluetooth is working fine , Hopefully its fixed under warranty but Ill have to ship back to China


----------



## swordhun

Could you recommend active speakers for back outputs?
I'd like to use for computer, music listening, too much volume not need for me, but nice sound quality is mandatory.
Or... I need to buy stereo amp + normal speakers?


----------



## EdgeOfSound

swordhun said:


> Could you recommend active speakers for back outputs?
> I'd like to use for computer, music listening, too much volume not need for me, but nice sound quality is mandatory.
> Or... I need to buy stereo amp + normal speakers?


I use the Tannoy Gold 5 with my DX7 Pro. 

You need to use a powered speaker because the DX7 Pro only acts as a pre-amp. There are lots of good options out there depending on your taste in sound.


----------



## swordhun

EdgeOfSound said:


> I use the Tannoy Gold 5 with my DX7 Pro.
> 
> You need to use a powered speaker because the DX7 Pro only acts as a pre-amp. There are lots of good options out there depending on your taste in sound.


Thank you, I checked the Tannoy family. Unfortunately, in Hungary only Tannoy Gold 7 is available, which is more expensive, but I'll keep my eyes on this brand, thanks.


----------



## EdgeOfSound

swordhun said:


> Thank you, I checked the Tannoy family. Unfortunately, in Hungary only Tannoy Gold 7 is available, which is more expensive, but I'll keep my eyes on this brand, thanks.


There are many other good options around that price. Just google "Active speakers"


----------



## kgb3366

Mines gone back to China for a failed USB input


----------



## swordhun

EdgeOfSound said:


> There are many other good options around that price. Just google "Active speakers"


Thx,I did, I found some interesting brand, but I  don't know how fits to DX 7 Pro, that's why I asked. 

Maybe I'll check other way, with stereo amplifier with xlr input and passive speakers.


----------



## CJG888

swordhun said:


> Thx,I did, I found some interesting brand, but I  don't know how fits to DX 7 Pro, that's why I asked.
> 
> Maybe I'll check other way, with stereo amplifier with xlr input and passive speakers.


Adam A7X?


----------



## swordhun

CJG888 said:


> Adam A7X?


Yes, I found too, thx, seems very expensive here.


----------



## swordhun

Okay, I found at home some useful Mordaunt-Short passive speaker + an old Onkyo home theater amplifier, which seems to work as well.
I tested before I spending a lot of money 

Onkyo is too big, heavy, old, lack of remote - damaged -  etc... need to replace it. XLR input would be better, than RCA, isn't it? Any recommendations?
Thank you guys!


----------



## Chris Kaoss

swordhun said:


> Okay, I found at home some useful Mordaunt-Short passive speaker + an old Onkyo home theater amplifier, which seems to work as well.
> I tested before I spending a lot of money
> 
> Onkyo is too big, heavy, old, lack of remote - damaged -  etc... need to replace it. XLR input would be better, than RCA, isn't it? Any recommendations?
> Thank you guys!


For a cheap setup you can use a Crown Xli800.
Pleanty of power and a clean presentation in one. 

Comes down to your space for the amp, i think.


----------



## swordhun

Chris Kaoss said:


> For a cheap setup you can use a Crown Xli800.
> Pleanty of power and a clean presentation in one.
> 
> Comes down to your space for the amp, i think.


Thx, I will check.
Just found Topping PA3. Cheap and I read good review about it.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

swordhun said:


> Thx, I will check.
> Just found Topping PA3. Cheap and I read good review about it.


Indeed.
Cute little amp. 
Without Xlr, but that's just a small issue.


----------



## swordhun

Chris Kaoss said:


> Indeed.
> Cute little amp.
> Without Xlr, but that's just a small issue.


I bought the Topping PA3. Great deal for this price.


----------



## XGeneX88

Looking for some help from the community..

I'm looking to get a DX7 Pro and roll the op amps on the unit. The DX7 Pro seems to have 4 spots where Op Amps can be swapped out.. 2 in the back which are noted to be LPF (Low Pass Filter) and 2 in the front for headphone stage? I guess I don't fully understand what an LPF is and whether or not I need to swap out 2 opamps in the front or all 4 total front and back. Can anyone help me understand what I need to do here? I will utilize this as a DAC and AMP combo (I do not have a separate amp that will be used) so I need both DAC and Amp to sound their best... if that means swapping all 4 op amps, then so be it but I need to be sure before I buy them.

Thank you to anyone who can respond / help with this!

Note- I am looking into the Sparko SS3602 Op Amps ... I've read through some things and know that some people prefer other units like the Burson or the pro model of Sparko but I really need to be able to close the case on the DX7Pro safely. If you guys have any other recommendations other than the Sparko SS3602, I'd love to hear it (as long as it fits!). Additonally, if anyone out there has tried the SS3602 and can note how it affected the sound on your DX7Pro (using it both as a DAC and headphone out), I'd love to hear your impressions!


----------



## CJG888

The front two opamp sockets are for the headphone output, the rear two for the line output. I have read that the line output arguably works best with the standard opamps, which are apparently quite closely matched- so I left them alone!

I replaced the front ones with Burson V6i Classics. Audiophonics supply flexible extenders so that the opamps can be installed lying flat, and the case can be closed.


----------



## XGeneX88 (Sep 15, 2021)

CJG888 said:


> The front two opamp sockets are for the headphone output, the rear two for the line output. I have read that the line output arguably works best with the standard opamps, which are apparently quite closely matched- so I left them alone!
> 
> I replaced the front ones with Burson V6i Classics. Audiophonics supply flexible extenders so that the opamps can be installed lying flat, and the case can be closed.


Thank you so much for the response!! I’ve considered using extenders but worry that some part will jiggle loose, touch something and short the entire DX7 lol. Is there any way you could do me a huge favor and provide a picture of what your unit looks like with the placement of the opamps with the case opened (I’d like to see how you have them laying down & safely tucked away just before closing the case)? I would 💯 consider this if it can be done safely.. I have read very good things about the Burson V6 Vivids and would actually love to try those alongside the SS3602.

Would appreciate a photo immensely if you are able to make it happen.

Btw.. I reached out to Sparko and this was their response to my LPF question:

“The other two (the ones called LPF) are for the low pass filter as you correctly said.  These take the finite "steps" that come out of the DAC chip and smooth them out to be a continuously flowing signal.  The LPF is always in use and the signal will pass through those op amps on both headphone and line outputs.”

So it sounds like the LPF chips in the back actually affect all outputs on the unit IF you are utilizing the DAC on the unit itself. I guess this means I’ll probably want to roll all 4 :/


----------



## xtiva

just got myself a DX7 pro and been using it for couple of weeks so should have been well burned in but headphone out seems to lack soundstage and transparency... trying to see if rolling OP Amp will give a little bit extra soundstage and transparency?  Got this as DAC but sometime, i would like to just use this one unit but big difference between my amp and DX7 and wanted to see if using Sparko OP amp would give that extra soundstage and transparency?

Thanks.


----------



## XGeneX88

xtiva said:


> just got myself a DX7 pro and been using it for couple of weeks so should have been well burned in but headphone out seems to lack soundstage and transparency... trying to see if rolling OP Amp will give a little bit extra soundstage and transparency?  Got this as DAC but sometime, i would like to just use this one unit but big difference between my amp and DX7 and wanted to see if using Sparko OP amp would give that extra soundstage and transparency?
> 
> Thanks.


My recommendation is try it. Order some SS3602's (you'd need 4 to swap all of them). Sparko offers free no risk returns so the worst case scenario, you return them. I ended up purchasing a Burson Conductor 3x and my experience has been really good with rolling opamps. I've only tried the Burson V6 vivids and classics but found that the sound DOES change and I actually ended up keeping the classic opamps in my system that I bought because they produced a sound I really enjoyed "more" than the stock vivids.


----------



## xtiva

XGeneX88 said:


> My recommendation is try it. Order some SS3602's (you'd need 4 to swap all of them). Sparko offers free no risk returns so the worst case scenario, you return them. I ended up purchasing a Burson Conductor 3x and my experience has been really good with rolling opamps. I've only tried the Burson V6 vivids and classics but found that the sound DOES change and I actually ended up keeping the classic opamps in my system that I bought because they produced a sound I really enjoyed "more" than the stock vivids.


oh awesome thanks so much for the confirmation.


----------



## CJG888

Just a word of caution to all you fellow DX7 Pro owners out there:

This morning, I was listening to my DX7 via the balanced output, and noticed that the left channel was intermittent. At first, I suspected a dodgy connection (as you do), but then I noticed that the signal came and went when you tap on the case. I opened it up, and found that one of the op-amps for the headphone output (Burson V6i Classic) had come out of its socket, and the pins were only just making contact… Those Audiophonics extenders are so darn springy! In the end, I bent the pins slightly to ensure a tighter fit: problem solved.


----------



## xtiva

CJG888 said:


> Just a word of caution to all you fellow DX7 Pro owners out there:
> 
> This morning, I was listening to my DX7 via the balanced output, and noticed that the left channel was intermittent. At first, I suspected a dodgy connection (as you do), but then I noticed that the signal came and went when you tap on the case. I opened it up, and found that one of the op-amps for the headphone output (Burson V6i Classic) had come out of its socket, and the pins were only just making contact… Those Audiophonics extenders are so darn springy! In the end, I bent the pins slightly to ensure a tighter fit: problem solved.


oh yeah that is why decided to go with Sparkos instead Burson.. didn't really like the idea of having adapter cable.. hopefully it arrives soon.

Will report back on its effectiveness on sound 

DX7 as is, lacks a little clarity and soundstage....


----------



## azertyproxy (Oct 15, 2021)

Hi, i will receive the Dx7 pro tomorrow and i want to upgrade the opamps but i m torn between buying 2x burson V6 vivid or 2x V6 classic.
Leaning more toward V6 vivid but i m still not sure.
I will mainly use ThieAudio Monarch on 4.4mm balanced output or Grado PS1000e on 6.5mm
Edit: Well i bought both vivid and classic. I will send back the one i don't like
Edit2: And i also bought the SPARKOS LABS SS3602 x2

Edit3: the Dx7 pro is not as good as my old amp/dac the Musical Fidelity M1HPA. Like previously said, the Dx7 lacks clarity and soundstage.
I hope the opamp rolling will change this. If not, i will send back the Dx7 pro

Edit4: Using the Dx7  pro as Dac only and the M1HPA as an amp, the sound a touch too bright but it s great  I use the Atlas equator 3 rca cable to connect the Dac and The Amp

Edit5: i contacted support from audiophonics. If i open the case of topping Dx7 pro, i won't be able to send it back. So, i m sending everything back. I ll stick with my old 10 years old amp MF M1HPA. I will just bought an iFi iEMatch+ to remove background noise from my amp.


----------



## bust3r

Does anyone know which OPAMP is the headphone out of the DX7 pro?  I cant seem to find anything on it as far as which OPAMP is which.  I have a Burson V5i that I want to throw in before the vivds get here (if they ever do).  I just got this yesterday and I like the featureset so far but I just realized they use the OPA1612 that I got to replace the stock OPAMPS in the EVGA sound card I have, then replaced those with Burson V5i.


----------



## bust3r

azertyproxy said:


> Hi, i will receive the Dx7 pro tomorrow and i want to upgrade the opamps but i m torn between buying 2x burson V6 vivid or 2x V6 classic.
> Leaning more toward V6 vivid but i m still not sure.
> I will mainly use ThieAudio Monarch on 4.4mm balanced output or Grado PS1000e on 6.5mm
> Edit: Well i bought both vivid and classic. I will send back the one i don't like
> ...


Guess I'm too late on this one - the vivds would have been a night and day difference compared to the OPA1612 OPAMPS that are in the unit.  Just hearing the difference between the 1612's and the V5i in a completely different sound card was more than enough to know how much the sound signiture would have changed.  I have heard Muse are very good as well but have never heard them.


----------



## CJG888

bust3r said:


> Does anyone know which OPAMP is the headphone out of the DX7 pro?  I cant seem to find anything on it as far as which OPAMP is which.  I have a Burson V5i that I want to throw in before the vivds get here (if they ever do).  I just got this yesterday and I like the featureset so far but I just realized they use the OPA1612 that I got to replace the stock OPAMPS in the EVGA sound card I have, then replaced those with Burson V5i.


It’s the ones at the front, nearest the control panel.


----------



## bust3r

CJG888 said:


> It’s the ones at the front, nearest the control panel.


I was thinking those were the ones, but I only have one OPAMP right now and want to make sure I get the right one changed.  Scratch that, I need the line out changed, not the headphone yet.

Do you know which OPAMP is the one to change for the RCA out?  Still looking for some kind of schematic to show me which one is which.


----------



## CJG888

They’re the ones at the back.


----------



## bust3r

CJG888 said:


> They’re the ones at the back.


I figured, but like I said, I need to change one out, but don't know which one 
And unless I'm just not looking very well, then topping doesnt have a schematic outlining which OPAMP is the RCA line out.


----------



## CJG888

The line stage opamps are the red ones at the back. They are both double opamps (Burson V6i Vivid here) as this is a fully balanced circuit.


----------



## bust3r

CJG888 said:


> The line stage opamps are the red ones at the back. They are both double opamps (Burson V6i Vivid here) as this is a fully balanced circuit.


Excellent, this is exactly what I was looking for, thank you good sir


----------



## PKAWA

Yeah so I've bought the Burson V6 dual vivid's and have been switching them with the stock ones. There is no audible difference whatsoever, which is not surprising since, as it turns out, these are only buffers. They are for sale.


----------



## CJG888

A buffer should have an impact on SQ…


----------



## PKAWA

CJG888 said:


> A buffer should have an impact on SQ…


No it shouldn't


----------



## CJG888

Rather a generalization…


----------



## xtiva (Nov 2, 2021)

Just got OPAMP from Burson Audio, V6 Vivid descrete Opamp, as a free trial today which came with the adapter cable to be used in the DX7 pro DAC/amp, as


Was very skeptical about OPAMP and how much of improvement it could make to the sound of the amp. Thought it could be some sort of audio myth like power cables…. Luckily Burson Audio gave me chance to test this myth out.

Was more interested in improving sound quality of headphone out of the DX7.

I have not listened to DX7 headphone out as it just didn't sound any good compared to my other amps, minds you they costed 3~4 times cost of the DX7. Dull with very cramped soundstage, compared other amps I had at home. The difference was night and day.

To test, I am using Sonnet Hermes as streamer running Volumio, streaming local content, FLAC files, connected to DX7 via Coaxial RCA cable. Headphone I have used was Sennheiser HD800S.

To compare this amp I have used SPL Phonitor X fed via Aqua La Voce S3 which was connected to Sonnect Hermes using I2S RJ45 connection.

I know it is not a fair game but it will be interesting to see how much of change OPAMP has made.

Burson Opamp V6 Vivid and extension cable that came today in beautiful box.






Opened the case and slid out the board for the DX7 and installed OPAMP into my headphone out circuit








Made sure to bend the pin nicely, listening to @CJG888’s warning message before putting things back into the system.

turned on the DX7 and let it warmed up for 30 minutes or so.

Time to listen to the music, I am a classical music listener and can’t tell the sound if playing non-classical music… hence music selected are all classical music.

Played my usual test music, first was my favorited Yo Yo Ma's Bach Trio album. Immediately I can notice the difference in sound quality. It now has amazing treble extension that you weren't able to get with the stock OPAMP. At same time instruments are now well defined and separated. Soundstage has widened enormously, improvement in depth of the soundstage was only marginal unfortunately. Now bass is so much more tighter and deep bass sound cell is very well defined.

Now moved on to Wind concerto, Vivaldi Oboe & Bassoon Concerto. Immediately you hear oboe's now sounds so much better with sparkles and bassoon's deep bass was very tight and well defined.

Now to test vocal, listened to Vivaldi Virtuoso Cantatas sung by Counter-Tenor. Vocal is bit forward than what I would have liked but vocal still had the sparkles in treble and sound separation is awesome with good soundstage width .

Now comparing this to SPL Phonitor X, which costed 4 times more than DX7 but this is only other amp I have. I know its not fair but DX7 kept really well to this amp. Only thing it just couldn't keep up with was detail retrieval and depth of soundstage.

Now I swapped out the Opamp from Headphone out circuit to DAC line out to test out the DAC portion of the device.

Sonnet Hermes was feeding the DX7 pro via Coaxial RCA and then it was connected to custom SET Tube amp via single ended RCA connection.

Opamp has somehow cutout that usual Sabre treble peak.. not sure might need to listen to this for longer as I have only listened to this for less than half a day.  Soundstage has definitely been widened, like the headphone out, Bass has also been extended as well.

Never thought this little device could make this sort of dramatic changes to sound. 

Will compare this to sparko once it arrives.  It has been more than a month but still no sign of the Opamp.

Last photo of my audio shelf on tope of my desk.


----------



## CJG888

I also received a pair of Vivids as part of the free trial, however I am using them on the line output buffer (the sockets at the back, see previous photos). I will be posting impressions once I have had a little more time with them. On the whole, I think it is a worthwhile upgrade, particularly in terms of resolution and treble extension. Also, Burson’s own extension leads are better than the ones from Audiophonics (less stiff and springy), and are less likely to come out of the sockets of their own accord!

For about 90% of the time, I have been using the DX7 Pro as a DAC, into my WBA Tzar OTL headphone amp / preamp, driving ATH R70x, ATH W1000z, DT880-600, DT48A, HE-400i, Grado SR325is and my own heavily-modded, woody SR225i, or a modded APPJ PA0901A into desktop monitors of my own design…


----------



## xtiva

CJG888 said:


> I also received a pair of Vivids as part of the free trial, however I am using them on the line output buffer (the sockets at the back, see previous photos). I will be posting impressions once I have had a little more time with them. On the whole, I think it is a worthwhile upgrade, particularly in terms of resolution and treble extension. Also, Burson’s own extension leads are better than the ones from Audiophonics (less stiff and springy), and are less likely to come out of the sockets of their own accord!
> 
> For about 90% of the time, I have been using the DX7 Pro as a DAC, into my WBA Tzar OTL headphone amp / preamp, driving ATH R70x, ATH W1000z, DT880-600, DT48A, HE-400i, Grado SR325is and my own heavily-modded, woody SR225i, or a modded APPJ PA0901A into desktop monitors of my own design…


Yeah I have been using DX7 Pro exclusively as DAC, 99% of times.. .My Opamp is also connected to DAC line out circuit like yours.   Absolute amount of mprovement was more on headphone out but as I use more as DAC mode and also the sound improvement was in my liking. wider sound stage and more detail retrieval, in my opinion.


----------



## PKAWA

I asked for a free trial. They said they are not in the business of lending out audio equipment. I bought them and compared them to the stock amps. There is no difference in sound quality whatsoever. Not sure what's going on here but you are either delusional or being paid by Burson.


----------



## xtiva

PKAWA said:


> I asked for a free trial. They said they are not in the business of lending out audio equipment. I bought them and compared them to the stock amps. There is no difference in sound quality whatsoever. Not sure what's going on here but you are either delusional or being paid by Burson.



Have you thought about some people might have more sensitive ear than you?  Or they might have more revealing system than you?


----------



## CJG888

The difference is subtle (and more readily heard via the line out), but it is there. It’s like going from a current production Sovtek 6922 to a NOS Sylvania 7308…

You didn’t mention which equipment (amp, headphones, cables) you are using with the DX7 Pro..


----------



## PKAWA

xtiva said:


> Have you thought about some people might have more sensitive ear than you?  Or they might have more revealing system than you?


No because I can hear certain things in audio quite well compared to other people. Which is sometimes unfortunate as it can be a pain in the ass when music is not perfectly recorded.
And try to have a conversation with people that can't pick that out. It sucks because they don't believe you.
I don't think I'm actually better in this because I believe it all has to do with training your ears.
My speakers are active and are objectively the most revealing speaker you can buy.
My headphones are a matter of taste I guess but are heavily modified (older model) reference headphones and my iem's are very revealing and are very high on the list over at crinnacle.
But it doesn't matter what my equipment is since I'm not here to brag about it and you are probably asking about it to discredit my claim. Nothing has been changed but the op amps so if there's no sound difference with any quality equipment than that is actually the bottom line.

The op amps are just buffers and not the actual sound producing part so why you think there should be a difference in audio is beyond me.

My Burson amps have been sold.


----------



## PKAWA

Here is the official answer from TOPPING on headphones (taken from a different forum) :

Thank you for contacting TOPPING support. We are happy to assist.

Actually DX7Pro is able to drive 600ohm headphones, the specifications we write are conservative. The headphone is not driven by LME49720, but by the more powerful AD8397.

Best Regards,
--------------------

TOPPING SERVICE


----------



## bust3r

CJG888 said:


> I also received a pair of Vivids as part of the free trial, however I am using them on the line output buffer (the sockets at the back, see previous photos). I will be posting impressions once I have had a little more time with them. On the whole, I think it is a worthwhile upgrade, particularly in terms of resolution and treble extension. Also, Burson’s own extension leads are better than the ones from Audiophonics (less stiff and springy), and are less likely to come out of the sockets of their own accord!
> 
> For about 90% of the time, I have been using the DX7 Pro as a DAC, into my WBA Tzar OTL headphone amp / preamp, driving ATH R70x, ATH W1000z, DT880-600, DT48A, HE-400i, Grado SR325is and my own heavily-modded, woody SR225i, or a modded APPJ PA0901A into desktop monitors of my own design…


I just got some vivids as well and popped them in a couple days ago....they are different for sure.  The detail retrieval is insane and def the soundstage is wider compared to the V5i I'm used to using. 
Unfortunately, they are now out.  Not because of sound, but because on of the extensions broke.  Shipped from Burson as well so I'll have to see about getting a replacement.


----------



## bust3r

PKAWA said:


> I asked for a free trial. They said they are not in the business of lending out audio equipment. I bought them and compared them to the stock amps. There is no difference in sound quality whatsoever. Not sure what's going on here but you are either delusional or being paid by Burson.


Well I wouldn't ask for free gear, in order to have them approach you, you'd have to be I guess, into OPAMP swapping on the regular.
From what I understand, the bursons take a while to burn in and the sound characteristics will change over time, so doing a quick sound test and coming up with a final conclusion seconds after listening isn't going to give you an accurate depiction of the OPAMP.  A lot has to do with equipment as well.  Going from stock OPAMP in a nu audio sound card to Burson V5i made a world of difference, and going to vivids in the DX7 Pro made a difference as well, just not as big as the nu audio and the V5i, but it was there, and clearly heard.
And I bought all my OPAMPs myself, so there is no bias and certainly no one is paying me to say nice things about Burson.


----------



## TJ Max (Nov 2, 2021)

Hello everyone, It is nice to see that the discussions on the DX7 pro are still active in 2021.
I've become really interested in single unit DAC/AMP combo lately and have just learned about the DX7pro.
I was wondering if those of you who have experience with it can answer a couple of questions about it.

Are there any firmware issues or driver issues that haven't been resolved since it launch in 2019?
Have there been any revisions of the Dx7 since it launched?
Is the Bluetooth function a receiver or a transmitter?
Also since this has been out for a couple years now, is  there any other more recent DAC/AMP I should consider?

Thanks


----------



## bust3r

TJ Max said:


> Hello everyone, It is nice to see that the discussions on the DX7 pro are still active in 2021.
> I've become really interested in single unit DAC/AMP combo lately and have just learned about the DX7pro.
> I was wondering if those of you who have experience with it can answer a couple of questions about it.
> 
> ...


I have the unit.  Just got it a couple weeks ago.  No driver issues or firmware update notifications.  I can't speak for the Bluetooth as I don't need it or use it.  Flawless operation so far, no complaints here.


----------



## PKAWA

bust3r said:


> Well I wouldn't ask for free gear, in order to have them approach you, you'd have to be I guess, into OPAMP swapping on the regular.
> From what I understand, the bursons take a while to burn in and the sound characteristics will change over time, so doing a quick sound test and coming up with a final conclusion seconds after listening isn't going to give you an accurate depiction of the OPAMP.  A lot has to do with equipment as well.  Going from stock OPAMP in a nu audio sound card to Burson V5i made a world of difference, and going to vivids in the DX7 Pro made a difference as well, just not as big as the nu audio and the V5i, but it was there, and clearly heard.
> And I bought all my OPAMPs myself, so there is no bias and certainly no one is paying me to say nice things about Burson.


Not free, but rather a free trial version which I'd be able to send back.
Anyway, I bought my Burson V6 vivid's secondhand so the burn in had been done by the previous owner.
They were installed into the Dx7 pro and didn't make a difference in them.


----------



## PKAWA

TJ Max said:


> Hello everyone, It is nice to see that the discussions on the DX7 pro are still active in 2021.
> I've become really interested in single unit DAC/AMP combo lately and have just learned about the DX7pro.
> I was wondering if those of you who have experience with it can answer a couple of questions about it.
> 
> ...


Are there any firmware issues or driver issues that haven't been resolved since it launch in 2019? No
Have there been any revisions of the Dx7 since it launched? No
Is the Bluetooth function a receiver or a transmitter? Don't know, don't use it.
Also since this has been out for a couple years now, is  there any other more recent DAC/AMP I should consider? If you want a  single box I think this is it. 
The D90SE is the best dac right now and combined with the A90 I don't think there's anything out there  that's better. But if the difference is audible.. Don't know because I haven't heard that combo. Just read the reviews on ASR.


----------



## xtiva

TJ Max said:


> Hello everyone, It is nice to see that the discussions on the DX7 pro are still active in 2021.
> I've become really interested in single unit DAC/AMP combo lately and have just learned about the DX7pro.
> I was wondering if those of you who have experience with it can answer a couple of questions about it.
> 
> ...


Looks like everything has been answered except bluetooth.

It's receiver only and not a transmitter.


----------



## bust3r (Nov 2, 2021)

PKAWA said:


> Not free, but rather a free trial version which I'd be able to send back.
> Anyway, I bought my Burson V6 vivid's secondhand so the burn in had been done by the previous owner.
> They were installed into the Dx7 pro and didn't make a difference in them.


That's interesting. The vivids made a huge difference in detail and clarity on my HD650's.  On the LCDX'S, those are already pretty forward and detailed cans already so the difference wasn't as big with them, but it was definitely noticable.


----------



## bust3r

PKAWA said:


> Here is the official answer from TOPPING on headphones (taken from a different forum) :
> 
> Thank you for contacting TOPPING support. We are happy to assist.
> 
> ...


Well I assume, unless I'm reading this completely wrong, that somewhere in the last 2 yrs topping has made all OPAMPs the same in the DX7 Pro?

OPAMP Line out is LME49720
OPAMP Headphone is AD8397

From the response above, there should be 2 different sets of OPAMPs in the DX7 Pro, am I reading this right?  Because I have 4 LME49720,
The 2 on the foam have been replaced by bursons.


----------



## xtiva

bust3r said:


> Well I assume, unless I'm reading this completely wrong, that somewhere in the last 2 yrs topping has made all OPAMPs the same in the DX7 Pro?
> 
> OPAMP Line out is LME49720
> OPAMP Headphone is AD8397
> ...


Yap can confirm that from mine
Below is line out




And headphone out


----------



## bust3r

xtiva said:


> Yap can confirm that from mine
> Below is line out
> 
> 
> And headphone out


Ok, they must have done a revision then.  I'm curious and will email topping and see when the change occured.


----------



## Lord Rexter

I had received Burson Audio Vivid v6 Opamps as a free trial thank you @John Burson for getting these shipped out to me ✌️👍 

I popped them into my Topping DX7 pro swapped out the Opamps on the Headphone out section, these are quite initial impressions and subjective in nature - was clearly a good amount of detail and tighter bass on my HiFiMAN HE-6 SE v1. Unfortunately for me the units display had gone bad need to get that fixed up before performing some extensive tests. Will post my test findings here. 

Display issue 😅 (reseating the ribbon cable didn't help) DAC works flawlessly though





Vivid Opamps installed directly on the DAC





Using the extenders


----------



## PKAWA

bust3r said:


> Well I assume, unless I'm reading this completely wrong, that somewhere in the last 2 yrs topping has made all OPAMPs the same in the DX7 Pro?
> 
> OPAMP Line out is LME49720
> OPAMP Headphone is AD8397
> ...


No, I have the LME49720 as well.
There has been no revision.
The AD8397 are under the blue heatsinks.


----------



## TJ Max

xtiva said:


> Looks like everything has been answered except bluetooth.
> 
> It's receiver only and not a transmitter.


Thank you. 
I was hoping it was an LDAC transmitter but not a big deal since I have a FIIO BTA30. I think I'll go for it.


----------



## bust3r

PKAWA said:


> No, I have the LME49720 as well.
> There has been no revision.
> The AD8397 are under the blue heatsinks.


Ohhhh ok.  I was under the impression that a pair of these would be the AD8097's.  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## DaOchin (Nov 10, 2021)

xtiva said:


> oh yeah that is why decided to go with Sparkos instead Burson.. didn't really like the idea of having adapter cable.. hopefully it arrives soon.
> 
> Will report back on its effectiveness on sound
> 
> DX7 as is, lacks a little clarity and soundstage....


Did you have to purchase the risers? The sparko hits the front heat sink so I think I will need a couple for each op-amp at least.


----------



## Lord Rexter (Nov 11, 2021)

DaOchin said:


> Did you have to purchase the risers? The sparko hits the front heat sink so I think I will need a couple for each op-amp at least.


Can be purchased from Burson Audio website -> https://www.bursonaudio.com/product/35mm-extension-lead-x-2/


----------



## xtiva (Nov 11, 2021)

DaOchin said:


> Did you have to purchase the risers? The sparko hits the front heat sink so I think I will need a couple for each op-amp at least.



Oh never got Sparko yet.. ordered it with our local supplier but it never eventuated... I got the Burson instead vivid...

Does it touch heatsink for both headphone and line out?

May be this?

https://www.bursonaudio.com/product/extra-dip8-socket-x-4/


----------



## DaOchin

It only touches the headphone heat sink, the line out heatsink has space.
Sparko sells their own dip riser as well so I guess I'll order that and update how many I needed to clear.
https://sparkoslabs.com/product/dip-socket-riser/


----------



## Vanheim

I'm ordering a pair of burson v5i-d's, will report impressions soon!
currently using the burr brown opa 2134's. They smoothen up and open up the sound, focus shifts to the mids. There is a slight grain to the treble but overall the uppermids feel a bit too laidback for my tastes, hopefully the v5i-d will work for me! fingers crossed!


----------



## DaOchin

Only needed 4 total.
Initial impressions using the LCD-XC, more detail, increased space between instruments, volume increase, wider sound stage (nothing crazy as I'm on closed backs).
I was hoping to have the Focal's I ordered by now to test out as well but no such luck. I am pleased so far though, curious how the sparkos compare to the other options.


----------



## xtiva

It has been some time now with the Opamp, more than 2 weeks in fact, Opamp has not been disappointed me since, actually it got better with burn in.

Before Opamp arrived I was at stage where I was going to sell the DX7, as it has been a little disappointment for me, very shallow and narrow soundstage, lack of detail.  But all this has changed with little Opamp, I was very skeptical but this little Opamp can make this amp sound a class above.

As with all the headfiers, I wanted a upgrade to DX7 pro and was going to purchase D90SE, with 15% sale from Shenzhen audio, made D90SE looked so tempting.  Luckily my friend just bought D90SE about a month ago, so brought it home to do a A to B test with my DX7 with Burson V6 Vivid Opamp.

As you can see from the photo, both DX7 and D90SE are identical in size, connection at the back are also same.  Both devices build quality was top notch.  However I liked the DX7's dial control rather than the up/down button of D90SE. 

To test, this was my setup;

Roon --> Sonnet Hermes Steamer --> AES to Topping DAC --> XLR --> SPL Phonitor X --> Sennheiser HD800 & HD800S

I only listen to Classical Music and below is my usual music when I am testing devices;

Vivaldi Basssoon Concerto in E Minor RV 484 played by Mathias Racz
Bach Trio Sonata No6 in G major, BWV 530 played by Yo-Yo Ma
Vivaldi Virtuoso - sang by Philippe Jaroussky

Difference in sound is not day and night but was substantial enough to tell which is which.

Basically DX7 Pro, just had great bass extension with great soundstage both depth and width, also had great instrument layering.  D90SE was great as well, but just wasn't as good as DX7 with Burson V6 Vivid Opamp.  D90SE has that infamous Sabre glare at treble, and when listening to Cantata, was a little fatiguing.  Not sure how but Opamp has reduced this treble glare.  D90SE also had great instrument separation and layering but it had narrower soundstage compared to DX7.

Bass extension were very similar but DX7 with Opamp had tiny bit better bass extension.  Both has great tight controlled bass.  Both are neutral DAC which meant no emphasis on either of mid, treble or bass just great DAC.

However today, believe DX7 with Burson V6 Vivid in DAC out audio path wins marginally.

Now need to look for 2 more of this Burson V6 Vivid to put into the headphone out path.


----------



## Moon5123

Has anyone got any chance to compare these to Fiio K9 Pro as they both are in same price range?


----------



## xtiva

DaOchin said:


> Only needed 4 total.
> Initial impressions using the LCD-XC, more detail, increased space between instruments, volume increase, wider sound stage (nothing crazy as I'm on closed backs).
> I was hoping to have the Focal's I ordered by now to test out as well but no such luck. I am pleased so far though, curious how the sparkos compare to the other options.



Just got an email that my Sparko  SS3602 has been shipped.. so will let you know how they are compared to my Burson V6 Vivid once I get them... Being in AU, it could take some time for it to arrive from US...


----------



## DaOchin

Finally received the Elex, I really like the pairing so far. Noticing little things in songs I hadn't caught before. Had the good fortune of being able to use the 4.4mm balanced cable I had made for the Ananda. Drop does include an XLR with this set which is nice minus how stiff the cables are.


----------



## wric01 (Dec 3, 2021)

Wholly crap Sparkos
Dual Discrete Op Amp SS3602​
gave new life into dx70 pro:  3dsound , air , sweetness, soundstage and spatial audio.  Can't believe i didn't do this earlier, forget upgrading to d90. (Just imagine that tinny bright tremble you been listening to, when it's really airy treble/silent soft tremble after this upgrade. Mid centric improvement is instantly heard from Cello and Bass - the vibe in the air from an instrument is prominent now. ). No need for extension legs for preamp out opamps, for Headphone opamps you need to order 4 extension legs from sparkos. Gaming sound is holly m of god goodness.


Tip only to unscrew 6 screws on bottom and 2 fing round screws that might stripped hex like mine did on one.
How to turn a stripped screw?

A common household rubber band can do the trick. Simply place part of the rubber band over the head of the screw. Insert your screwdriver into the rubber band. *Turn the screwdriver clockwise* to remove the stripped screw.
or
Oscillatetool to dig negative dent - on screw and unscrew with flat head screwdriver.


----------



## xtiva

wric01 said:


> Wholly crap Sparkos
> Dual Discrete Op Amp SS3602​
> give new life into dx70 pro:  3dsound , air , soundstage and spatial audio.  Can't believe i didn't do this earlier, forget upgrading to d90. (Just imagine that tinny bright tremble you been listening to, when it's really airy treble/silent tremble after this upgrade.).
> 
> ...


Great to hear man.   Mine is enroute to Australia from US...

Will do comparison between Sparko and Burson once I have them


----------



## CJG888

I did say that the buffer opamps on the line out stage make a difference! I found it to be quite subtle, but it is definitely audible.


----------



## DaOchin (Dec 4, 2021)

Maybe someone can answer this for me. I'm currently running the line out through USB-RCA and in the manual it lists the option to operate in a preamp or DAC mode. So far I have been unable to get the Dx7 into DAC mode. Trying to figure out if I'm doing something wrong or misunderstanding the manual.

Edit: Figured it out. I had to turn off the main power switch then hold the volume knob button in while switching it back on and it took me to a different setup menu. This menu allowed me to set the LO mode to DAC instead of preamp.


----------



## wric01

power back off, hold button and turn back switch on to get to menu to adjust.


----------



## sevengoh328

Hi planing to upgrade dx7 pro, I had use sound card asus stx ii with v5i-d x 2 and amp9920at, is these op amp can move to dx7 pro? Thanks


----------



## DaOchin

Looking at them it appears they should work. Just take into consideration for the headphone opamps you may need a riser or adapter to clear the heat sinks.
Not an expert by any means.


----------



## bust3r

sevengoh328 said:


> Hi planing to upgrade dx7 pro, I had use sound card asus stx ii with v5i-d x 2 and amp9920at, is these op amp can move to dx7 pro? Thanks


If you mean burson V5i then yes you can.  I have 2 xV5i in my DX7 pro in the headphone out.  I cant say for the other opamp but if they are dual channel opamps they should work.  Note that you will need 2 for headphone and 2 for line out/XLR.


----------



## xtiva (Dec 8, 2021)

DaOchin said:


> Only needed 4 total.
> Initial impressions using the LCD-XC, more detail, increased space between instruments, volume increase, wider sound stage (nothing crazy as I'm on closed backs).
> I was hoping to have the Focal's I ordered by now to test out as well but no such luck. I am pleased so far though, curious how the sparkos compare to the other options.



Finally got my Sparkos Opamp today.

just installed them but i got away with one raiser it looks like

will report back in a week or so time with my findings compared to Burson V6 Vivid.  Have been using Burson on the line out circuit so I am not sure how it sounded on headphone out circuit. Will do A B test weekend or so to have the Sparkos to burn in.. for now there are few rough edges...


----------



## DaOchin

I didn't like that it wasn't 100% seated with one and two cleared the casing so I left it. Mine had zero clearance at the edge while yours seems to have a slight bit more room. I am really curious to hear thoughts vs the Bursons.


----------



## xtiva

DaOchin said:


> I didn't like that it wasn't 100% seated with one and two cleared the casing so I left it. Mine had zero clearance at the edge while yours seems to have a slight bit more room. I am really curious to hear thoughts vs the Bursons.



Yeah just burning it in now rough edge seems to have gone away, had it one 24 hours lol 

anyway i might also put extra spacer after looking at the photo carefully it looks too close the heatsink... 

Will update you before weekend is over.  Will have it turned on overnight... it has been burned in for 30 hours or so, probably by Sunday it should be ready to be A to B'ed with Burson


----------



## xtiva

DaOchin said:


> I didn't like that it wasn't 100% seated with one and two cleared the casing so I left it. Mine had zero clearance at the edge while yours seems to have a slight bit more room. I am really curious to hear thoughts vs the Bursons.


Hey DaOchin,

Think Spakors is burned in now, had it on for more than 40 hours so had a go at the comparison of those 2 Opamps.

Have been having fun time testing these 2 different Opamp for last few hours today.  Initially thought I had broken the DX7 as I was getting a lot of static noises coming out of the amp but it turns out that the raiser/spacer was the culprit of the issue.  Took them out and no issues with noise.  Sparkos is touching the heatsink  however where it is touching is not conductive part of the Opamp, actual PCB itself, so left it as is.

Below is my very subjective comparison between Sparkos SS3602 and Burson V6 Vivid.  All music I listened to was classical music played using DIY Raspberry Pi Streamer with Wishcolor R18 HAT connected to DX7 via I2S.  I have used both Sennheiser HD800 and HD800S

Treble, Bursons are a tad bit brighter compared to Sparkos but not at all fatiguing.  They both are neutral sounding Opamp.  Burson has a little better in retrieving detail compared to Sparkos SS36012.  Detail retrieval is already excellent with Sparkos, but compared to Burson, Burson was able to retrieve a little more detail.  For HD800, Burson might be a little too bright depending on what you listen to.

Mids, Sparkos has tiny bit more forward compared to Bursons. 

Bass extension, Sparkos has a little more bass extension than Burson.  They are not boomy bass, but very tight and detailed bass.  Sparkos was able to bring out that depper bass of Double bass note tad better than Sparkos.

For openness or soundstage, I will go with the Burson Vivid.  Burson had wider & deeper soundstage, Sparkos seemed to makes things more closer to youyou.

Which I do I like better, I prefer Burson Vivid, only because of the its wider soundstage compared to Sparkos.  I listen to classical music 99% of time and hence I am prefering the Sparkos, however if you love vocal music, Sparkos might be a better choice for you.


----------



## DaOchin

Dammit now I want to try the Burson's haha.


----------



## xtiva

DaOchin said:


> Dammit now I want to try the Burson's haha.


Oh this was my personal subjective opinion.. I am treble head...   but Buson and Sparkos do have different tonality   I actually thought I love Sparkos as I loved Aries so much.......

Oh quick update...

I had take out my Bursons out of my amp.. those extension cable is not that  durable ...

One of the cable snapped off from the extender.. so if you are getting Burson and extension cable, just be cable with it...   don't bend them too often like I did yesterday 

Now will need to order extender but being I'm Australia this will be another month as there are no local retailer with them....


----------



## sevengoh328

*did anybody know this opamp 06at? I buy from China taobao just reliaze it not the V5id, I get the title make me confuse *


----------



## bust3r

xtiva said:


> Oh this was my personal subjective opinion.. I am treble head...   but Buson and Sparkos do have different tonality   I actually thought I love Sparkos as I loved Aries so much.......
> 
> Oh quick update...
> 
> ...


I had the exact same issue with the extender in my DX7 pro as well.  They are getting bend around a fair bit in order to get them to tuck inside the chassis but one snapped at 2 points on the same cable just swapping them out once.  I was going to swap them from headphone to desktop and after the swap, no power.  Put the burson V5i's in and power.  Then I noticed one cable apart on one side of the extender and there it was.  They are in process of shipping out a new pair as this was recent.


----------



## xtiva

bust3r said:


> I had the exact same issue with the extender in my DX7 pro as well.  They are getting bend around a fair bit in order to get them to tuck inside the chassis but one snapped at 2 points on the same cable just swapping them out once.  I was going to swap them from headphone to desktop and after the swap, no power.  Put the burson V5i's in and power.  Then I noticed one cable apart on one side of the extender and there it was.  They are in process of shipping out a new pair as this was recent.


Man one extender has no issue but the other one was broken in 3 places...I did try to fix it by soldering them but 4th one broke 
Below is the current state....


----------



## bust3r

xtiva said:


> Man one extender has no issue but the other one was broken in 3 places...I did try to fix it by soldering them but 4th one broke
> Below is the current state....


Looks like we have the exact same issue.


----------



## CJG888

Audiophonics in France supply a different extender.


----------



## xtiva

CJG888 said:


> Audiophonics in France supply a different extender.


Think that is the springy one.. Anyway gave another try and soldered extender one last time ... if this breaks again will try the one from Audiophonics..

Thanks.


----------



## CJG888

The Audiophonics one has its own challenge: it doesn’t want to stay in the socket! Bending the pins slightly helps.


----------



## Kitarist

Guys how does this one compare to A90? Also how is the DAC and how would it compare to other DACS?


----------



## xtiva

Kitarist said:


> Guys how does this one compare to A90? Also how is the DAC and how would it compare to other DACS?



Sorry have not compared to A90 but as stock format, it lacks a little bit of sound stage and detail, is what I thought...  But for the price, it is not bad at all, also you could upgrade opamp, and this things becomes something else 

DAC lacks resolution and sound soundstage, it feels a little cramped but very good for the price, also you can upgrade opamp.  Comparted to D90SE, I prefer DX7 Pro (with Burson V6 Vivid opamp).  D90SE has this treble peak which really makes very fatiguing...


----------



## DaOchin

I will agree that swapping the OpAmps really brings the best out of this unit.


----------



## CJG888

I’ve just received a set of V6 Classics from Burson for evaluation. These have gone in the line out position, replacing the Vivids. So far, first impressions have been quite good (but, of course, I’ve only had a chance to test briefly, with the R70x). Midrange is very detailed, bass is a little less pronounced than with the Vivids.

More detailed impressions to come, when I have had a chance to test them more thoroughly.


----------



## CJG888

I’m really not sure which I prefer. Both V6s are clearly more open and transparent than the stock opamps. The Vivids offer superior extension at both frequency extremes and subjectively better dynamics. The Classics give you more midrange transparency, “body” and superior imaging. If you like, the Classics offer a “tube” sound, whilst the Vivids are solid state and proud of it!

At the moment, I’m running Classics in all four sockets. I will leave them in the line outputs for the foreseeable future- they are an excellent match for my OTL tube amp. I never was that happy with the DX7 as a headphone amp, though, finding it too flat, colourless and boring with both the stock opamps and even the Classics. I’ll try the Vivids in the headphone stage next, to see if they can inject some life into it.


----------



## xtiva

CJG888 said:


> I’m really not sure which I prefer. Both V6s are clearly more open and transparent than the stock opamps. The Vivids offer superior extension at both frequency extremes and subjectively better dynamics. The Classics give you more midrange transparency, “body” and superior imaging. If you like, the Classics offer a “tube” sound, whilst the Vivids are solid state and proud of it!
> 
> At the moment, I’m running Classics in all four sockets. I will leave them in the line outputs for the foreseeable future- they are an excellent match for my OTL tube amp. I never was that happy with the DX7 as a headphone amp, though, finding it too flat, colourless and boring with both the stock opamps and even the Classics. I’ll try the Vivids in the headphone stage next, to see if they can inject some life into it.



Thanks for the comparison on the 2 different Opamp from Bursons.  

DX7 headphone out is mediocre at best with Stock Opamp but Vivid made some improvement but still not very open sounding amp.  Soundstage is a little too narrow for my liking...  at least the detail retrieval has been improved noticeably but soundstage improvement wasn’t enough.. 

I guess for the price it is good enough .. once i get my Singxer SA-1 which I bought in November gets delivered, will see how it compares to similarly priced device.


----------



## bust3r

I got a pair of sparkos SS3602 in, but they are rubbing the heatsink.  I'm going to assume this is bad?  I've seen them installed the same way in pics so I'm stumped on if I need risers or not.


----------



## DaOchin

bust3r said:


> I got a pair of sparkos SS3602 in, but they are rubbing the heatsink.  I'm going to assume this is bad?  I've seen them installed the same way in pics so I'm stumped on if I need risers or not.


Personally I would get the risers, you can put quite a few in there and be ok. How bad is the interference?


----------



## bust3r (Jan 25, 2022)

DaOchin said:


> Personally I would get the risers, you can put quite a few in there and be ok. How bad is the interference?


Well, I just ran into a major problem with the sparkos.  After I installed them (with risers first) I turn on the unit and everything is good - I try the headphones and switching it to headphone resulted in a very loud POP in the headphone area without the amp turning on yet and now there is no sound out of one of the channels.  I say channels because when I first tried putting the sparkos in about 30 mins ago, no sound came out of the right ear, now no sound on the left, after putting the original opamps back in where the sparkos were.

I think one of the headphone channels is broken and I was just literally reading not 10 minutes ago that I would have to ship this to china and it'll take quite a while for it to get back.

I've been doing opamps for long enough to not have put them in wrong, so its not that.  What I do know is, it WAS working perfectly fine before trying this.

Line out seems to be fine still.

No popping sound in line out mode, only headphone out.

Very scratchy/static sound when removing the headphones in/out from the input of the amp when in headphone mode, not line out.


----------



## DaOchin

I would check if they can troubleshoot with you before you try sending it in. Any obvious damage like popped capacitor? You could contact sparko and see if they have any input also.


----------



## bust3r

DaOchin said:


> I would check if they can troubleshoot with you before you try sending it in. Any obvious damage like popped capacitor? You could contact sparko and see if they have any input also.


No damage or weird smells, or noises.  These are the pictures of how they were after installation the first time, then the trouble started.  The one on top is touching the heatsink and the bottom one has about a hair's width clearance and is not touching.  After swapping out multiple opamps over the last hr or so, it appears that the opamp touching the heatsink shorted something when i turned it on to test as there is no sound out of the right channel at all in headphone mode using any opamps.

Note to future sparkos buyers for this unit:  Get the risers.


----------



## xtiva

bust3r said:


> No damage or weird smells, or noises.  These are the pictures of how they were after installation the first time, then the trouble started.  The one on top is touching the heatsink and the bottom one has about a hair's width clearance and is not touching.  After swapping out multiple opamps over the last hr or so, it appears that the opamp touching the heatsink shorted something when i turned it on to test as there is no sound out of the right channel at all in headphone mode using any opamps.
> 
> Note to future sparkos buyers for this unit:  Get the risers.


Sorry to hear the issue but yeah i have not had goot experience with riser myself.... when i was using the riser, was getting so much static noises.. so was using my Sparko without the riser at the end during the test.  At the end moved it to line which had just enough space for the Sparkos.  It was touching the heatsink anyway even with 2 x riser so yeah ...

Hopefully your problem gets resolved soon man


----------



## bust3r

xtiva said:


> Sorry to hear the issue but yeah i have not had goot experience with riser myself.... when i was using the riser, was getting so much static noises.. so was using my Sparko without the riser at the end during the test.  At the end moved it to line which had just enough space for the Sparkos.  It was touching the heatsink anyway even with 2 x riser so yeah ...
> 
> Hopefully your problem gets resolved soon man


Tried a factory reset, no go.  The right channel is shot.  Loud popping and scratching out of the headphone right side when removing the headphone plug, and loud popping noise out of the ride side headphone when switching from DAC to headphone.

Looks like I have to send it in.


----------



## xtiva

bust3r said:


> Tried a factory reset, no go.  The right channel is shot.  Loud popping and scratching out of the headphone right side when removing the headphone plug, and loud popping noise out of the ride side headphone when switching from DAC to headphone.
> 
> Looks like I have to send it in.


at least luckily it is still under warranty  hope all goes well and don't take too long


----------



## Light - Man (Jan 26, 2022)

xtiva said:


> at least luckily it is still under warranty  hope all goes well and don't take too long


Indeed but he better not mention that he broke it by tampering with it!


----------



## bust3r

Light - Man said:


> Indeed but be better not mention that he broke it by tampering with it!


This I don’t really understand.  Theres no tamper proof stickers on the unit saying warranty void if opened.  And There’s plenty of photo evidence of ‘tampering’ in this thread alone.  Topping says the opamps can be swapped out by the user and they make it easy enough to do.  So are they expecting the unit to be shipped to them with the opamps so they can do it?  It’s not likely.  
If it’s something I have to pay for, so be it I guess.  OPAMP swaps are a walk in the park, technically, there shouldn’t be any issues.


----------



## Light - Man (Jan 26, 2022)

bust3r said:


> This I don’t really understand.  Theres no tamper proof stickers on the unit saying warranty void if opened.  And There’s plenty of photo evidence of ‘tampering’ in this thread alone.  Topping says the opamps can be swapped out by the user and they make it easy enough to do.  So are they expecting the unit to be shipped to them with the opamps so they can do it?  It’s not likely.
> If it’s something I have to pay for, so be it I guess.  OPAMP swaps are a walk in the park, technically, there shouldn’t be any issues.


Points well made!

But I still would not mention to Topping that he had changed anything as they could easily say that he did something wrong. For example, that he might not have had the unit fully powered down when doing the swap. Possibly also not following anti-static procedures.

Anyway the best of luck to him with his return!


----------



## kishorfarm

Moon5123 said:


> Has anyone got any chance to compare these to Fiio K9 Pro as they both are in same price range?


+1 

I'm in the same situation, doubting between DX7 Pro and K9 Pro. And to increase my doubts a new K9 Pro with dual ES9038pro is now available.

My target is to move my beloved Sundara.


----------



## Moon5123

kishorfarm said:


> +1
> 
> I'm in the same situation, doubting between DX7 Pro and K9 Pro. And to increase my doubts a new K9 Pro with dual ES9038pro is now available.
> 
> My target is to move my beloved Sundara.


Got Fiio K9 pro AKM version after reading through many reviews.
As Fiio suits the sundara more than dx7 pro.


----------



## CJG888

I was experiencing frequent dropouts on the DX7 Pro with my Shinrico D3S, but have finally found a solution: I switched from coaxial input to AES/EBU. Now everything is absolutely stable!


----------



## xtiva

After great experiences with these Opamp from Bursons and SparkoS, wanted to get the full amp from these guys.  Tried Bursons Soloist X3 but supprisingly it was on the warm side and a little narrower soundstage.. didn't get the as much enjoyment as playing with their Opamp... Instead I got the SparkoS Aries and this thing is beauty... much more neutral and wider soundstage than Soloist.. opposite result when just comparing the Opamp from these manufacturer... mind you Aries uses different Opamp but difference is not huge but noticeable... so happy with this amp.


----------



## Figjam

Recently I had the opportunity to try some Burson op-amps in my DX7 Pro.

The op-amps I tested were the V6 Classic Dual, and the V6 Vivid Dual. I also used a pair of the Burson Extension Legs, which made testing the 2 op-amps back to back an easy task. You will need the extension legs if you plan to upgrade to these op-amps, as they are too tall to fit inside the housing without them. I tested them in the headphone output stage only, with Sennheiser HD820 headphones.

Dismantling the housing is a fairly simple process of 6 screws on the underside and 2 at the rear. The motherboard will then slide out of the housing (after disconnecting a single ribbon cable connected to the front panel). After doing this, you can re-connect the front panel ribbon cable, to enable bench top testing with easy swap-out of the different op-amps via the extension legs. Otherwise, if you are upgrading without testing, it is a simple matter of connecting the extension legs and op-amps, then bending the extension legs so that the op-amps will clear the enclosure when it is slid back on. I will admit that this part was a little daunting for me, as I had seen many photos of these coming apart during the bending process. I needn’t have worried though. I found that pinching the wires near their mid-point and bending/twisting as required was the best way to do it without putting too much strain on the connections.

First up I tested the Classic op-amps. Immediately there was more detail across all frequencies, as well as an improved soundstage. Instruments were ‘de-cluttered’, with much better separation. Overall sound was slightly warmer than the stock op-amps in the DX7 Pro. Bass was deep, but appeared to have better detail. I thought to myself ‘I am keeping these!’

I then swapped the Classics out for the Vivid, and immediately there was a ‘sparkle’ to what i was listening to. They had all the benefits of the Classics, but treble became more pronounced, (at the slight cost of warmth), but i think this is exactly what is needed for the HD820, as they are a little warm to begin with. With the fantastic soundstage, this now gave an airiness to everything, with much more of the ‘just like being there’ feeling.

The DX7 Pro is an excellent DAC, but in my opinion has always been a little lacking on the amplifier stage. These op-amps go a long way to solving this, and making the DX7 Pro a more ‘complete’ DAC/Amp combo.

I will be keeping the Vivids, and look forward to many hours listening ahead


----------



## DaOchin (Mar 3, 2022)

Not to jump on the bandwagon...

I was recently presented with the opportunity to test out any Burson Op-amp I chose and provide a review of my experience. After evaluating the options I decided to test the V6 Classics.
Impressions using the LCD-XC (2021), I tested both balanced and singled ended to compare if one provided a benefit over the other. To my ears the single ended output performed better, more detail, soundstage and punch from the drums so I stayed with that. Burson describes the Classics as more intimate but there is still plenty of space between the instruments and the imaging is superb. I would describe the sound as a bit more on the analytical side but still somewhat warm.

The new XC tuning is really good from the factory so I haven't used EQ much at all. Drums really shine, snare, toms, cymbals and bass kicks sound so immersive and when the recording separates the channels well it really adds another dimension to the sound. I've used my Elex, Ananda and Crystal 6 and I had baseline eqs set for all of them, I have been leaving the eqs disabled and honestly really been enjoying the different sounds of the headphones themselves. The flaws they have seem to stand out less or my hearing is going, either way the Classics make them all sound really good.

One of the few negatives is the form factor, the extensions are required to have any hope of closing the casing back up. As mentioned by others they are too tall to fit in the stock position unless maybe the front heat sink is changed and the plastic housing on the Opamps are removed. I have seen other posts about the flexible extension wiring failing but I have not been able to confirm this personally. Features of the sound signature have been relatively consistent across my headphones. Some may not like this but that's all down to personal preference. It could be said there is more coloring  and it's not presenting the actual headphone sound signature. While eq is great it can be said there's a  benefit to just sitting down and listening as well. I would like to try the Vivids to directly compare but that may have to wait a bit.

When I first purchased the Dx7Pro I was pleased but a little underwhelmed as perhaps I was expecting more from it. The Bursons are a great option for unlocking the performance that can be obtained from this DAC.


----------



## CJG888

Well, after much experimenting, I’ve finally found my „happy place“ with this device. I was always happy with its performance as a DAC, and found that substituting Burson V6 Classics for the stock opamps helped open up the midrange and increase overall resolution. Subjectively, the frequency response seems flatter (although I am not able to measure this objectively).
Regarding the headphone amp stage, I was always a little disappointed, finding it rather lifeless and boring-sounding. Adding V6 Classics added a little detail and dynamic range, but it still wasn’t particularly engaging. Switching over to the Vivids here made a substantial difference: a little low-level detail is lost, but much colour and interest is gained. I now find myself choosing to listen to certain low-impedance headphones (e.g. the AT ATH-W1000Z) this way, rather than via the dedicated tube amp. Sometimes, anyway…


----------



## Andrew Seeley (Apr 30, 2022)

I have the vivid, ...but... the SparkOS 2590 pro discreet op amps are monsters... Will post a picture later on today.

Stack dip 8 sockets to fit them to the DX7 pro. Since they are duals and are Terribly massive!

I deeply enjoy the DX7 pro and Bluetooth functionality. Every day and dac I use, and should enjoy using should be "high resolution" Bluetooth. I cannot got without it as a feature set anymore.

I also deeply enjoy the Direct Stream Digital functionality. So wonderfully really sounding... dSD 256 and 512 Cannot ever be beaten either.. the dac sounds great with a really swell feature list.

Too darned convenient.


Also, for FigJam!!!

I will try cabling the dip8 adaptor idea with the SS2590 PRO from Spark Lab, to see if they will fit. I will use acrylic or anti abrasion covering to see if the ss 2590 would overheat.

I will ask Andrew what he thinks as well about such a fun implementation!!
Pictures later. To prove ownership and more is to come in this coming week or so with this idea.


----------



## DaOchin

I thought about trying this but never got around to it. Can you share the images you were planning to?


----------



## KING DRANZER

Is this DAC+AMP Discontinued or at end of its life. If yes is there any successor in works. Or will it leave a blank space in the lineup.


----------



## Stevko

On sale now!
Is it worth buying it!?
Gonna use it as a DAC.
Today I use an E30


----------



## Miiksu

Stevko said:


> On sale now!
> Is it worth buying it!?
> Gonna use it as a DAC.
> Today I use an E30


Yes if you can get it cheap. You can also change op-amps very easily. You can't swap op-amps with new Topping products.


----------



## Stevko

only 15% off. so maybe the new DX5 is a better idea


----------



## Miiksu

Stevko said:


> only 15% off. so maybe the new DX5 is a better idea


Yup. And performance is better.


----------



## Kentajalli (Jul 10, 2022)

Not so long ago, I picked up a mint DX7 pro from eBay for less than £300.
I love it, it works fine ...
*But I had one complaint!* *The Remote control! *
The fact that I had to aim it straight at the device, or it won't function, was driving me crazy - *So I fixed it!*
The issue is that the IR sensor is soldered on the circuit board, to the right of the display, and they have allowed a tiny hole in the smoked window, for the rays to get in.
There is about 10 mm distance between the hole on the window and the sensor - this makes the whole thing very directional.
So, I desoldered the sensor, and put it on four short _legs _to raise the sensor by about 10 mm. see pictures.










 


Now, you can just about see the nipple of the sensor, through the front glass (and it is _Glass!_).
Before this minor mod. the operational window for the remote was very narrow (you had to point straight at the device), now, I get a 45 degree window! up down, side etc.
Better still, pointing it at walls and ceiling also works.

Incidentally, a friend has a DX3 pro+ and he has the same issue, he has asked me to fix his too - so this is a Topping issue as it seems.


----------



## povidlo

Upcoming DX7Pro+ looks pretty dope. Same ESS chip, with NFCA modules for headphone output from what I understand.




I will be sticking with DX7Pro for now, it still satisfies my sonic salacity. Check out my simple head-fi review when you get a minute.
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/topping-dx7-pro.24013/reviews#review-28897


----------



## xtiva

povidlo said:


> Upcoming DX7Pro+ looks pretty dope. Same ESS chip, with NFCA modules for headphone output from what I understand.
> 
> 
> I will be sticking with DX7Pro for now, it still satisfies my sonic salacity. Check out my simple head-fi review when you get a minute.
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/topping-dx7-pro.24013/reviews#review-28897


OH looks more like DX5 ... wonder what has been improved.....


----------



## DaOchin (Jul 26, 2022)

Doesn't look like they strayed too far the the design. I wonder if the performance improves with op-amps again.


----------



## povidlo

DaOchin said:


> Doesn't look like they strayed too far the the design. I wonder if the performance improves with op-amps again.


I don't think DX7Pro+ will have swappable op amps.


----------



## DaOchin

Unless they made a significant improvement I think that would be a mistake but I'm not Topping. It's one of my favorite things about the Dx7pro.


----------



## povidlo

No mention of op amps in the marketing material.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/top...-apos-on-august-23-2022.964283/#post-17068981


----------



## xtiva

Oh may be a discrete amp? hehehe


----------



## DaOchin

I still want to try the Sparko Discrete Op-amps in this.


----------



## AgentXXL

I haven't been able to catch up on this thread after some health issues sidelined me for a bit. Alas my DX7 Pro appears to have just died. Went to lower the volume using the front panel knob and it would only let me increase the volume. I thought it might be a glitch so I powered off and now it won't power back on. I've removed all cables and am leaving power disconnected overnight to bleed off residual charge from capacitors. I'm not very hopeful though as others have experienced the same issue and had to return their unit to China for repair.

If anyone has had the same issue and theirs repaired, can you advise what part(s) they changed? I'm suspecting the rotary encoder/push button unit itself might be the cause of the fault. I'm an electronics tech with 35+ years of experience so hopefully it's a part that I can buy and swap out myself. I was just getting ready to buy some replacement op amps but that's now on hold - no reason to buy them if the DX7 Pro isn't affordably repairable.

At least I kept my Fiio Q5s TC so it's now back in service feeding the A90 amp. Big sigh....


----------



## CJG888

Could the ribbon cable have detached itself from the back of the control panel? It’s the one you need to disconnect in order to open the unit up.


----------



## AgentXXL (Aug 2, 2022)

CJG888 said:


> Could the ribbon cable have detached itself from the back of the control panel? It’s the one you need to disconnect in order to open the unit up.


I've never opened mine and it's only been moved a couple times in the 16 months I've owned it. The last 'move' was about 6 weeks ago but it had been working fine up until today. I'll wait to hear back from Topping before I open it up, just in case they decide to cover it under warranty.

UPDATE: I went ahead and opened it to take a look and see if there was anything obvious like a burnt component or PCB trace. I found nothing obvious. I was able to confirm the switch/rotary encoder appears to be OK so it's something on the mainboard that's preventing it from powering up. 

No response from Topping yet... my unit is out of warranty so I hope they can advise me on the cause and what parts are available to repair it. Since it's out of production (and no longer listed on their website other than in the Downloads section), maybe they'll be willing to supply schematics. We'll see... I truly hope it doesn't have to be sent back to China for repair.


----------



## AgentXXL (Aug 9, 2022)

Anyone that has had their DX7 Pro repaired outside warranty, what approximate cost was the repair? I've been in a back-and-forth email exchange with Topping but they seem to disregard my questions about estimated maximum repair cost.

Like others, my DX7 Pro now refuses to turn on. Topping would only say that the MCU is one component that has failed for others with this issue, but also mentioned that other components have as well. I've asked them repeatedly for an estimated maximum cost for the repair but they refuse to answer that question - they just ignore it.

Also note that since my unit is out of warranty and the unit is now discontinued from production, I asked if they would sell me schematics. As expected they refused so I added them to my list of companies that don't support the 'Right to Repair' international movement.

I'm debating if I'll even get it repaired based on their poor responses, but also am not fond of looking for a replacement for it. I considered upgrading to a D90 but with Topping's poor service responses, I'm not that keen on buying another Topping product. Any current suggestions I should look at as a replacement?

I'm currently using my Fiio Q5s TC as the DAC, feeding my Topping A90 amp. It's a workable and enjoyable pairing, but I'd prefer another desktop DAC similar to the DX7 Pro.

UPDATE: Good news! Although Topping themselves are still wanting to charge me for the repairs (and not tell me what kind of charges to expect), I decided to contact the storefront I purchased mine from. Surprise! They cover the products sold by them for an additional year! So I'm now preparing the shipment to send back to Shenzhen Audio. Very pleased with their response time too... I was able to contact their support on Discord within 30 minutes vs the 1 - 2 day turnaround for emails to/from Topping. I can safely recommend purchasing from them if they carry the product(s) you're interested in.


----------



## Kentajalli

DX7 pro plus
https://www.l7audiolab.com/f/topping-dx7proplus/


----------



## Kentajalli (Sep 5, 2022)

Figjam said:


> Recently I had the opportunity to try some Burson op-amps in my DX7 Pro.
> 
> The op-amps I tested were the V6 Classic Dual, and the V6 Vivid Dual. I also used a pair of the Burson Extension Legs, which made testing the 2 op-amps back to back an easy task. You will need the extension legs if you plan to upgrade to these op-amps, as they are too tall to fit inside the housing without them. I tested them in the headphone output stage only, with Sennheiser HD820 headphones.
> 
> ...





DaOchin said:


> Not to jump on the bandwagon...
> 
> I was recently presented with the opportunity to test out any Burson Op-amp I chose and provide a review of my experience. After evaluating the options I decided to test the V6 Classics.
> Impressions using the LCD-XC (2021), I tested both balanced and singled ended to compare if one provided a benefit over the other. To my ears the single ended output performed better, more detail, soundstage and punch from the drums so I stayed with that. Burson describes the Classics as more intimate but there is still plenty of space between the instruments and the imaging is superb. I would describe the sound as a bit more on the analytical side but still somewhat warm.
> ...


Burson Has kindly sent me a pair of V6-Vivid to test and write a review, using my DX7 pro.
All they required of me is to be honest and post the results on the net, which I shall do in due time.
To be fair on Burson, I shall create a new thread and post a link here, when I am done.
As well as original opamps in the DAC (I believe being LME49720) and the Bursons, I also found in my draw, some basic NE5532 's as well as Muses8820 and Muses8920.
So I shall make it a group test towards the end.
Currently I only have a slightly modified Hifiman Edition XS as headphones, but I have on order a pair of Audeze LCD-XC 2021, which should get to me in Nov. (long story).
So if anyone is interested, watch this space, coming soon.


----------



## Tlen (Sep 5, 2022)

Very interested, i'm waiting for your testing to read.

Speaking of, while you're in contact with Burson, could you ask them
if they could do (eventually on custom ordering) a "bended" version of their OPAMP to fit directly into the DX7 with closed case (without furter extensions needed)?

That would be a big jump forward.


----------



## Dartin Bout

I have the DX7 Pro with Burson V6 Vivid in the preamp stage. The "Daddy Long Leg) extensions work fine but they are fragile. I don't use the HPA as it doesn't drive my Modhouse Argons or HD650 well enough. I have it on a Nobsound 3x3 XLR switch. One of the connections goes to the Topping A90, a perfect marriage. I also switch it into my main amp\speakers.


----------



## AloLeg (Sep 6, 2022)

Hey guys, I've been following this thread for a while and I want to share my experience which is pretty fun IMO. First of all I tried the Burson V6 on both Headphone stage and DAC stage. Ngl I felt disapointed to hear no to REALLY subtle difference with the stock LMEs (even after 24h+ of burnin). But looking at this thread with ppl saying Sparkos 2590 are an even bigger step from burson, I wanted to try it myself. It shouldn't fit, but I thought I could make those fit somehow. First I tried it with sockets, it feels quite nice. As I know myself and I wouldn't turn back with LMEs, I tried to make those fit, the one on the right with 2 sockets barely fits and is not securely plugged. The second one was the most difficult by far : I thought I could just plug 2 extenders in a row, but it just wouldn't fit (the extremity where the socket is is too stiff and I broke 2 of them trying to bend them to their maximum). As I really didn't want to call this a day and leave my new op amps unused, I decided to make my own extender. I took 2 sockets, and soldered 8 wires. I was so desperate I didn't expect this to work, but my extender was in fact stronger than Burson ones. I managed to solder it 90° so I could make everything fit. And it works ! I closed the box and I'm listening to it right now. Conclusion : DON'T THINK YOU CAN FIT SPARKOS 2590 IN THE ORIGINAL CASE. Not that I find myself particularly good, but rather lucky, and actually it isn't worth the HIGH risk of breaking sockets, op amps or anything. I just put a picture of the final pre-assembly. As for the sound, I find it better now that theres some hours of burn in. The investment is not worth but I always was into this "get the most of your device" kind of thing. I ordered cheap class A opamps from ali express just because I wanted to have every socket in discrete but I won't even consider to re open the case, I'll just let it that way, I've done way too much already.


----------



## Dartin Bout

AloLeg said:


> Hey guys, I've been following this thread for a while and I want to share my experience which is pretty fun IMO. First of all I tried the Burson V6 on both Headphone stage and DAC stage. Ngl I felt disapointed to hear no to REALLY subtle difference with the stock LMEs (even after 24h+ of burnin). But looking at this thread with ppl saying Sparkos 2590 are an even bigger step from burson, I wanted to try it myself. It shouldn't fit, but I thought I could make those fit somehow. First I tried it with sockets, it feels quite nice. As I know myself and I wouldn't turn back with LMEs, I tried to make those fit, the one on the right with 2 sockets barely fits and is not securely plugged. The second one was the most difficult by far : I thought I could just plug 2 extenders in a row, but it just wouldn't fit (the extremity where the socket is is too stiff and I broke 2 of them trying to bend them to their maximum). As I really didn't want to call this a day and leave my new op amps unused, I decided to make my own extender. I took 2 sockets, and soldered 8 wires. I was so desperate I didn't expect this to work, but my extender was in fact stronger than Burson ones. I managed to solder it 90° so I could make everything fit. And it works ! I closed the box and I'm listening to it right now. Conclusion : DON'T THINK YOU CAN FIT SPARKOS 2590 IN THE ORIGINAL CASE. Not that I find myself particularly good, but rather lucky, and actually it isn't worth the HIGH risk of breaking sockets, op amps or anything. I just put a picture of the final pre-assembly. As for the sound, I find it better now that theres some hours of burn in. The investment is not worth but I always was into this "get the most of your device" kind of thing. I ordered cheap class A opamps from ali express just because I wanted to have every socket in discrete but I won't even consider to re open the case, I'll just let it that way, I've done way too much already. (I don't know how to upload picture dumb me)


I am running V6 Vivds in the DX7 Pro in the pre circuit and I like it. The Burson extender legs are fragile as a daddy long legs with rickets. I tried filling out an Asus Essence II Strix 7.1 card with the Burson V6 using the extenders. What a nightmare!. I have a set of Sparkos that I was planning to slap in the DX7 Pro. I have been warned. I also have a set Burson V6 Classics that I might try. I do like the opamps in the  pre-pro


----------



## AloLeg (Sep 6, 2022)

Dartin Bout said:


> I am running V6 Vivds in the DX7 Pro in the pre circuit and I like it. The Burson extender legs are fragile as a daddy long legs with rickets. I tried filling out an Asus Essence II Strix 7.1 card with the Burson V6 using the extenders. What a nightmare!. I have a set of Sparkos that I was planning to slap in the DX7 Pro. I have been warned. I also have a set Burson V6 Classics that I might try. I do like the opamps in the  pre-pro


I was talking about SS2590. Those are the big pro version. But if you have the 3602 this is even a better fit than burson it appears, you shouldn't have any problem with them


----------



## Dartin Bout

Thanks for the confirmation. It's still a PITA to get in but I did get a visual guide from Topping when I asked. They sent it with the proviso that warranty was voided if attempted it. That being said, I have a lot of hi-res (DSD128\256\512 and 32\368\768) that DX7 Pro plays like an angel praying. It's worth the venture.


----------



## DaOchin

AloLeg said:


> I was talking about SS2590. Those are the big pro version. But if you have the 3602 this is even a better fit than burson it appears, you shouldn't have any problem with them


Yep the ss3602 fit perfectly with 2 risers for me. I was considering trying the ss2590 but it looks like I would have to leave the unit open and use a different number of risers to work.


----------



## AgentXXL

It's a sad day... looks like my Topping DX7 Pro that was being returned to China for warranty repair has gone AWOL. I did insure it, but unfortunately as mentioned a few months ago, the DX7 Pro is discontinued in favor of the new DX7 Pro+. With the DX7 Pro+ no longer able to swap in other op-amps, and the case design changed as well. My OCD will cry fowl if I replace it with a DX7 Pro+ as I had the original paired with an A90 pre-amp/amp. Not to mention that the pricing on the Pro+ is higher than I paid for the DX7 Pro, and the insurance won't cover a replacement as costs have gone up due to supply chain issues.

I guess I have a couple of options. 1st choice would be to try and find one on the used market. I've done a little hunting and there's not much that I can find that's currently still for sale. The 2nd option would be to go with a D90 as that will still match nicely with the A90. 3rd would be to try and find something else that's a good DAC to pair with the A90.

I'm currently using my Fiio Q5s TC as a DAC with the A90, but it's not optimal as it's a battery operated device and is not meant to be left plugged in and charging all the time. I'm getting about 10hrs of playback time per charge so it gets charged at least once every day. I'd really like to find a used DX7 Pro, but if anyone has any other options that they pair with the A90, please let me know.

Of course now I have to wait for Canada Post to investigate before they release the payment for the insured amount. Sigh....


----------



## povidlo

AgentXXL said:


> It's a sad day... looks like my Topping DX7 Pro that was being returned to China for warranty repair has gone AWOL. I did insure it, but unfortunately as mentioned a few months ago, the DX7 Pro is discontinued in favor of the new DX7 Pro+. With the DX7 Pro+ no longer able to swap in other op-amps, and the case design changed as well. My OCD will cry fowl if I replace it with a DX7 Pro+ as I had the original paired with an A90 pre-amp/amp. Not to mention that the pricing on the Pro+ is higher than I paid for the DX7 Pro, and the insurance won't cover a replacement as costs have gone up due to supply chain issues.
> 
> I guess I have a couple of options. 1st choice would be to try and find one on the used market. I've done a little hunting and there's not much that I can find that's currently still for sale. The 2nd option would be to go with a D90 as that will still match nicely with the A90. 3rd would be to try and find something else that's a good DAC to pair with the A90.
> 
> ...


I'm going to be putting up my DX7 Pro with V5i op amps for sale on canuckaudiomart. Pm me if you're interested.


----------



## AgentXXL

povidlo said:


> I'm going to be putting up my DX7 Pro with V5i op amps for sale on canuckaudiomart. Pm me if you're interested.


PM sent. Thanks!


----------



## AgentXXL

Thanks to @povidlo I have a replacement DX7 Pro coming to me! While a D90 was another option, I really like the flexibility of the DX7 Pro, especially when combined with my A90. It's coming pre-modded with the Burson V5i opamps installed. Looking forward to having a more functional desktop setup again.

My only hope is that the failure in my original unit doesn't happen again. I did some searches and it has happened to others, but relatively low numbers from what I found. Alas the part that fails appears to be the main CPU/controller which is likely hard to come by as a replacement part.


----------



## AgentXXL

Just an update - the replacement DX7 Pro from @povidlo has arrived and made my OCD much happier. The sound quality with the Q5s TC was fine, but I much prefer the clean look of the DX7 Pro/A90 combo for my desktop setup. Plus not having to keep charging and then running down the battery in the Q5s TC.

Of course after I purchased his unit, my unit sent back for warranty repair has finally arrived in China. 11 weeks from me dropping it off at the post office. It'll still be a few months before it's repaired and returned. I'll have to do some comparisons with it having the stock op-amps and the replacement using Burson V5i op-amps. And then decide if I want to sell it or hold onto it as a spare.

Regardless, I'm a happy camper. And I'll be even happier on Wednesday when my new Macbook Pro arrives. The USB ports on my current unit (a 9 yr old MBPr) are flaky as heck with all the use they've seen. Now time to sit back and enjoy!


----------



## AgentXXL (Nov 28, 2022)

And it's another sad day... I can't believe my bad luck, but the DX7 Pro I purchased from @povidlo has failed in the same manner as my original unit. Slightly different symptoms in that the audio went entirely dead but I could still increase or decrease it using the remote or the knob on the unit, but no sound output - the display showed it increasing or decreasing. I tried disconnecting my Sony IER-M9s (using a 4.4mm balanced cable) and connecting my Sennheiser HD800 to the XLR output, but still no sound output. I then powered the unit off and now, just like my original unit, it won't power back on.

I am thoroughly disgusted that Topping sold these units, with what appears to be a design fault. I have yet to contact them as I'm too angry about it, so I'll let my temper cool down before I do.

I'm back to using my Fiio Q5s TC as a DAC to feed the Topping A90, which is still working fine and I'm quite pleased with. It does a great job with my Sennheiser HD800 cans and my Sony IER-M9 IEMs.

Shenzhen Audio didn't receive my 1st DX7 Pro for another couple of weeks after it landed in China, just over 13 weeks after I shipped it. The turn-around time in repair was impressive, with Shenzhen taking about a week since they received it to make the repair. It's being shipped back to me as of yesterday, but when I receive it I'm reluctant to even connect it and potentially go through this again.

And I don't even feel comfortable putting it up for sale, knowing that it has a design fault. I did check all of my cables to make sure there were no shorts and all were fine. If anyone has any suggestions for a replacement unit from another manufacturer, please let me know. My main want is a good dual or quad DAC setup, and capable of simultaneous output over XLR and line-out.

Sigh...


----------



## povidlo

AgentXXL said:


> And it's another sad day... I can't believe my bad luck, but the DX7 Pro I purchased from @povidlo has failed in the same manner as my original unit. Slightly different symptoms in that the audio went entirely dead but I could still increase or decrease it using the remote or the knob on the unit, but no sound output. I tried disconnecting my Sony IER-M9s (using a 4.4mm balanced cable) and connecting my Sennheiser HD800 to the XLR output, but still no sound output. I then powered the unit off and now, just like my original unit, it won't power back on.
> 
> I am thoroughly disgusted that Topping sold these units, with what appears to be a design fault. I have yet to contact them as I'm too angry about it, so I'll let my temper cool down before I do.
> 
> ...


Wow, sorry to hear that. Hopefully someone is able to give you advice on how to try to recover it.

Try to salvage the Burson op amps if possible. There are four of them, sold for $50 USD each.

If you don't want to deal with QC and warranty issues associated with Chinese manufacturers, I'd suggest to check out Cavalli Monolith Liquid Platinum DAC. It's on sale right now for $425 USD (down from $800) + shipping. Monoprice has excellent warranty support for Canadians. No questions asked returns and replacements within warranty period, including free return shipping from and to you from California.

It's a balanced DAC with flagship AKM DAC chip. This chip is actually a dual DAC chip by itself. Not sure about simultaneous output from XLR and RCA, you could ask in the relevant thread or message Monoprice customer service.

https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=38966 (extra %15 off with promo code BF15)


----------



## AgentXXL

povidlo said:


> Wow, sorry to hear that. Hopefully someone is able to give you advice on how to try to recover it.
> 
> Try to salvage the Burson op amps if possible. There are four of them, sold for $50 USD each.
> 
> ...



Yes, I'll definitely grab the Burson op-amps. I actually was approached by Burson to evaluate their V6 op-amps, and I wanted to compare the stock LME49720 with the V5 in your unit vs the V6 Vivid. I ordered 10 of the LME49720 and they have arrived. I'm going to try and swap out the Bursons. If one of them shorted out somehow, it's possible that they are pulling the power supply down and that's why it won't turn on. A project for later today. I hope it's not the Bursons, but if it is one or more of them, I guess I'll consider myself lucky that I have the stock op-amps to try.

I've asked Shenzhen Audio if they can advise me as to what was replaced on my original unit, but we'll see if they can answer that.


----------



## AgentXXL

povidlo said:


> Wow, sorry to hear that. Hopefully someone is able to give you advice on how to try to recover it.
> i
> Try to salvage the Burson op amps if possible. There are four of them, sold for $50 USD each.
> 
> ...


I had a chance to disassemble the unit and swapped in the original LME 49720 op-amps. Alas the unit still won't power up. I haven't contacted Topping yet, but I'm guessing it's the cpu/microcontroller that's failed. I didn't want to waste much time on it until I've heard back from Shenzhen or Topping. Still quite perturbed by this so I haven't contacted Topping yet, but I did ask Shenzhen if they could tell me which part(s) were replaced to fix my original unit. Like most electronics these days, it's probably a complete board swap and then the defectives are sent to a re-work center to try and repair/refurbish them. We'll see what they say. BTW - if you don't mind me asking, which dealer did you purchase your DX7 Pro from?

As for a replacement DAC, the Monoprice/Cavalli unit is nice, but it lacks Bluetooth and I would like to have that as an option. And I haven't heard back from them if the unit can output to XLR balanced and RCA single-ended at the same time. I also am unable to tell the difference between the AKM DACs and the ESS DACs. I have AKM in my Fiio Q5s TC and ESS in my 2021 BTR5, and using the same IEMs on both, they both sound equally as good to my ears. I spent a fair bit of time today trying to find something that I'd be happy with and found very few options that weren't sold out (because of Black Friday/Cyber Monday sales most likely).

I'll continue hunting and wait for Shenzhen and eventually Topping to get back to me regarding the possibility of me repairing your old unit myself.


----------



## povidlo

AgentXXL said:


> I had a chance to disassemble the unit and swapped in the original LME 49720 op-amps. Alas the unit still won't power up. I haven't contacted Topping yet, but I'm guessing it's the cpu/microcontroller that's failed. I didn't want to waste much time on it until I've heard back from Shenzhen or Topping. Still quite perturbed by this so I haven't contacted Topping yet, but I did ask Shenzhen if they could tell me which part(s) were replaced to fix my original unit. Like most electronics these days, it's probably a complete board swap and then the defectives are sent to a re-work center to try and repair/refurbish them. We'll see what they say. BTW - if you don't mind me asking, which dealer did you purchase your DX7 Pro from?
> 
> As for a replacement DAC, the Monoprice/Cavalli unit is nice, but it lacks Bluetooth and I would like to have that as an option. And I haven't heard back from them if the unit can output to XLR balanced and RCA single-ended at the same time. I also am unable to tell the difference between the AKM DACs and the ESS DACs. I have AKM in my Fiio Q5s TC and ESS in my 2021 BTR5, and using the same IEMs on both, they both sound equally as good to my ears. I spent a fair bit of time today trying to find something that I'd be happy with and found very few options that weren't sold out (because of Black Friday/Cyber Monday sales most likely).
> 
> I'll continue hunting and wait for Shenzhen and eventually Topping to get back to me regarding the possibility of me repairing your old unit myself.


I got the unit from Amazon, it was either from Aoshida, Hifi Booster Store or another Chinese seller.

I have D90SE as well. It fits your requirements. I find its DAC section sounds better than DX7Pro. Although same chip is used, all eight of it's channels are utilized unlike for DX7Pro whereas only two channels are used.

There's always QC gample with Toppings and SMSLs of the world, but there's great price to performance/features ratio. If you dont hear a difference between a DAC in BTR5 and a DAC in DX7Pro, you can probably get away with something like SMSL DO200 MKII, or even DO100.

Hope it works out for you.


----------



## AgentXXL

povidlo said:


> I got the unit from Amazon, it was either from Aoshida, Hifi Booster Store or another Chinese seller.
> 
> I have D90SE as well. It fits your requirements. I find its DAC section sounds better than DX7Pro. Although same chip is used, all eight of it's channels are utilized unlike for DX7Pro whereas only two channels are used.
> 
> ...



I've considered the D90SE, but this experience with 2 x DX7 Pro units failing has really soured my taste on giving them (Topping) any more of my money. I just want a good reliable DAC to feed the A90 amp as it's still the best solid-state pairing I've heard with my Sennheiser HD800 cans. Even just using the single-ended line-out of my Q5s TC. I need to build a 4.4mm to dual XLR cable if I want to run balanced, but it's not worth my time as I will get another desktop DAC to replace the DX7 Pro.


----------



## AgentXXL

AgentXXL said:


> I've considered the D90SE, but this experience with 2 x DX7 Pro units failing has really soured my taste on giving them (Topping) any more of my money. I just want a good reliable DAC to feed the A90 amp as it's still the best solid-state pairing I've heard with my Sennheiser HD800 cans. Even just using the single-ended line-out of my Q5s TC. I need to build a 4.4mm to dual XLR cable if I want to run balanced, but it's not worth my time as I will get another desktop DAC to replace the DX7 Pro.



Update: my original DX7 Pro was repaired by Topping via the warranty I had when buying from Shenzhen Audio (2 yrs instead of 1 yr from Topping themselves). I've been using it for a couple of weeks since its return, and so far it's working fine.

I did contact Topping about the 2nd unit with the same failure and after some back and forth, they are going to send me a couple of the microcontrollers so I can repair the 2nd unit myself (1 for the repair, 1 as a spare). The MCUs are available from electronics suppliers, but N. American suppliers have no stock and a 1 yr lead time. Plus they would not have the EPROM flashed with the code used by Topping.

I do have a surface mount rework station so repairing it on my own should be a relatively simple task. I hope I never need to use the spare MCU, but nice of them to provide one. Once I have the 2nd unit repaired and tested, I'll probably put it up for sale.

I think in the long run I'll look at moving to a different DAC. I might even consider going with a D90SE, but I'll do some research and look for something else that would be a good match for the feature set of the DX7 but minus the amp section, i.e. just a DAC. My main criteria is that the DAC can do both XLR and RCA line out simultaneously. I use a Woojer haptic vest or their strap single transducer unit so that's why I need the line out at the same time as XLR for the headphone amp. My other criteria isn't as critical, but aesthetically I'd like something that won't look too out of place sitting with my Topping A90 amp, which I am still very pleased with.

Oh, and because of these failures, I've decided to pass on doing the test with the Burson op-amps. Others have reviewed them for use with the DX7 Pro, so I expect I'd have little to offer other than confirmation of what others have found. I do have the V5i's that came with the 2nd unit I purchased used, but for now they won't be installed. I want to give the stock config at least 6 months of use before making any changes.


----------



## Miiksu

@AgentXXL 

My unit also did broke. Topping fixed it for me. Burson opamps are the best for this DAC. Because you can do opamp roll, this is the reason I still use this DAC.


----------



## Coolmoose

I replaced the the stock op amp with some burson vivids and heard literally no difference to each their own I guess.


----------



## cloudconnected

Is the DX7 Pro similar to the other Toppings?


----------



## AgentXXL

cloudconnected said:


> Is the DX7 Pro similar to the other Toppings?



The DX7 Pro was their top-end combination DAC/amp, based on the ESS 9038PRO DAC. When they work, they are a pretty decent unit, but I wasn't happy with the amp section when using my Sennheiser HD800 cans. Just wasn't powerful enough to drive them to the levels I listen at, which admittedly are louder than many as I have to overcome my neurological tinnitus. To power them adequately, I mated mine with a Topping A90 amplifier, which pairs beautifully with the HD800, IMO.

They are also popular as both the pre-amp and output stage op-amps are socketed and easily replaced and/or upgraded to alternatives like Burson or Sparkos. The new version called the DX7 Pro+ no longer has this capability and is a different chassis design as well.


----------



## Miiksu

Yeah DX7 Pro HP out is meh. Not powerful enough and not so clean. Even Topping new PA3s is better.


----------



## CJG888

It can be made to work. But you absolutely must replace the stock opamps (Burson Vivids work well), and it works best with efficient, easy to drive cans (Grados, low impedance Audio-Technicas etc).


----------

